# Big Reaper 2017: Teasers, Pictures & Reaps thread!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought I might as well get this started , before teasers start to fly!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Crap I missed sign up. I not only changed grade levels from 2nd to 5th but schools so I've been super busy. Bummer


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just a little teaser for my Victim.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Its awfully quiet over here!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Just curious - how many haunters try to figure out ahead of time by teasers etc who is their Secret Reaper? And how often are they right?


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

...i know something my victim doesn't... Muahahahahahaaa


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

OH MY GOSH!! WOW What a great reap! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Sakigirl!!! 



























and now...........the cursed items collection!!








Gorgeous rice paper or papyrus paper illustrations. I can't wait to make up the curse for these.








Some fantastic Egyptian coins, black skull with glowing crystals, adorable little lantern, framed silver sparrow skull and the Cures of the Ruby ring and display!


































Two fabulous paranormal books; Encyclopedia of Horrifica and a Spell book!














A cursed garden gnome that is just such a creative idea I just love this!








A very rare and dangerous spider.














some fantastic eyeballs that I already have some fun ideas planned for. And a cool new game to play and curse...Zombie Dice!!














These wonderful ying/yang balls, and a fabulous voodoo box complete with hand painted custom box, assorted candles, herbs, runes, a little voodoo doll and dragon's egg.















I can't tell you how much I LOVED getting this box when I got home. It absolutely made my day!! Thank you again Saki for your thought and care with each and every item. I just love everything!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome sweetie
I am glad it all made it and nothing got broken. 
That box was so fun to make I had a blast doing it.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

JAW DROP


That is such an awesome reap Saki!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Holy Smokes!  And the bar raises...[/SIZE]


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Woooaaaaahhh. Another spectacular reap by Saki Girl. I am so impressed you got all that done so quickly. Thanks for sharing with us a_granger!
The Ruby Ring hand, gnome, that skull.....just so much to take in LOVE it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, what a wonderful reap for the theme you did. I am also amazed you got all that done so quickly. I do not think I have been letting the moss grow under my feet but I am nowhere done yet.

Great Job Saki-Girl.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice Job Saki!! (as always) A_Granger , you received some great stuff! I really like the skull! It's my favorite but everything looks great!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

a_granger said:


> OH MY GOSH!! WOW What a great reap! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you Sakigirl!!!
> 
> View attachment 457145
> View attachment 457153
> ...


OMG! What a spooktacular reap!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> View attachment 455097
> Just a little teaser for my Victim.


ooo I like owls!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, Spinechiller! Your reaper package arrived tonight.  The lantern will look great lit up in the graveyard. Love the rustic sign. Can't ever have too many pumpkins - need lots this year and this one is perfect. Super cool lights. And I love the little spider. He'll be featured on top of one of the Dead and Breakfast meals. Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> Crap I missed sign up. I not only changed grade levels from 2nd to 5th but schools so I've been super busy. Bummer


Someone might have beat me to it, but there are two "big" reapers, right? I mean usually there is a second sign up after the first is done, but it's still the considered the main reap, because it's the same time of year. Maybe i've been gone so long that i don't have that right. I always mean to sign up for the second (because our stores are better stocked), and I accidentally sign up for the first and scramble, instead!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> Someone might have beat me to it, but there are two "big" reapers, right? I mean usually there is a second sign up after the first is done, but it's still the considered the main reap, because it's the same time of year. Maybe i've been gone so long that i don't have that right. I always mean to sign up for the second (because our stores are better stocked), and I accidentally sign up for the first and scramble, instead!


Can we do a 'double reap' and sign up for both?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A gorgeous surprise teaser from my Reaper! I love my card so much  I'm going out to get a 5x7 frame today! You had me giggling at the mailbox Reaper!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Can we do a 'double reap' and sign up for both?


yes you can


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I've not even got to crafting and reaps have been sent... great ones so far. OK best get to work on something... digging into the craft room now.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Today I got a small box in the mail from Kardec251985, it was a beautiful Cobblestone candle (Fall Festival) and very nice note. Thank you for thinking of KC, Lil Ghouliette and me.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Before the coat of Drylok;


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, the reaps already sent are wonderful~ I need to get busy! but I usually am a last minute shipper, I try and pretend it is because I have so much to do with the reapers, but deep in my heart I know I am a procrastinator!!!!


Yes, if you wish to join in both reapers, you are more than welcome to!! the start up for the 2nd one will be around Sept 1.....


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Thanks, Spinechiller! Your reaper package arrived tonight.  The lantern will look great lit up in the graveyard. Love the rustic sign. Can't ever have too many pumpkins - need lots this year and this one is perfect. Super cool lights. And I love the little spider. He'll be featured on top of one of the Dead and Breakfast meals. Happy Halloween!!!


Ohhh I love those heirloom type of pumpkins!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just one more thing to do and then I am taking it all to Mail n More. Lil Ghouliette will be over later today and I am not only hoping to finish things up and start another driveway gate panel. I am also hoping I have enough finials to finish off the tops of the panel we already did and get it painted. I have a busy day of Halloween prep planned for today. In other words we are going to play today.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well Frog on his way home from his Grandfather's memorial service was able to find just the perfect piece. He dealt with his emotions by working on a redo... update... change and it's just lovely I want to keep it for us. Hope our victim loves it too. I think it's close to what was on their wish list. Here's a hint


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, I am so sorry to hear about Frog's Grandfather. {{Hugs}}


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Stinkerbell n Frog Prince, I am so sorry to hear about Frog's Grandfather. {{Hugs}}


Thank you.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

So far only have you thing for my victim. Planning to use the upcoming 3 day weekend to get my craft on! Spent all day yesterday getting the studio clean and ready for it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I shipped my victims package this weekend. I hope they post pictures.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am slowly thinking maybe hopefully I should start making something soon ..ALWAYS..a slow starter here,,,;/


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

what a great reap to start off with. I hope my gifts turn out half as great. I hope you like what I send my victim. So with that just a tease-part of it is black and make poke you if you're not careful *evil laugh*


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Frog's Grandfather. It's hard to lose a loved one. (((Frog)))


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

unlovedpoet said:


> So far only have you thing for my victim. Planning to use the upcoming 3 day weekend to get my craft on! Spent all day yesterday getting the studio clean and ready for it!


I'm trying to set up a studio, too. I'd love to see photos of yours if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Seeing the pics of the reaps is the best part of this, I should be shipping on Wednesday but its going sooooooooooooo far, my victim probably won't receive it until next week, and no mail on Monday.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Most of my Victims stuff is done. Going to try to find a couple more items. LOVE the reaps so far.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I GOT A TEASER!!!!!! Received this letter in the mail today!! It definitely heightens the anticipation!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Squeeeeeee!! Thank you Reaper! You made my Monday!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Stayed home sick today and when my husband got home he brought in the mail.....much to my surprise I had a teaser note! So perfect - I cracked up. 
Thank you whoever you are Reaper. Well played!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Palladino said:


> I'm trying to set up a studio, too. I'd love to see photos of yours if you don't mind sharing.


It's literally just a spare bedroom with my drafting table and some bookcases. Nothing fancy! I have a long way to go to making it more than just functional.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Palladino said:


> Thanks, Spinechiller! Your reaper package arrived tonight.  The lantern will look great lit up in the graveyard. Love the rustic sign. Can't ever have too many pumpkins - need lots this year and this one is perfect. Super cool lights. And I love the little spider. He'll be featured on top of one of the Dead and Breakfast meals. Happy Halloween!!!


Great reap! I love those lights!



bethene said:


> wow, the reaps already sent are wonderful~ I need to get busy! but I usually am a last minute shipper, I try and pretend it is because I have so much to do with the reapers, but deep in my heart I know I am a procrastinator!!!!


We're not procrastinators!  Probably guilty of trying to multitask way too many things at once, but not procrastinators! At least that's what I keep telling myself. 



Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Well Frog on his way home from his Grandfather's memorial service was able to find just the perfect piece. He dealt with his emotions by working on a redo... update... change and it's just lovely I want to keep it for us. Hope our victim loves it too. I think it's close to what was on their wish list. Here's a hint
> 
> 
> View attachment 459185


So sorry for your loss. Tell Frog we are thinking about him. 



Palladino said:


> I'm trying to set up a studio, too. I'd love to see photos of yours if you don't mind sharing.


Must be the year to set up a studio.  I've been working on mine for several weeks and still not finished.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

*Extra Reaping*

Last night I came home to a package and I didn't recognize the name or state and it was certified. I must have been reaped right?!?

But no! it was a super cute birthday gift from my niece GraveyardQueen. Adorable! And perfect for my creepy conservatory!
Thank you for my extra Reaping!
Just had to share


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A little teaser for my victim


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Came home to another one! I have a very fun Reaper! Can't wait to find out who it is!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow I am in awe of everyone's reaps so far! I was waiting to start mine because I really have no reference point for what kinds of packages are sent... I am getting a more clear idea now. Thanks to every one who posted pics so far!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

How thoughtful! Super adorable.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Spookerstar, did GraveyardQueen make your chibi succulents herself? I googled but didn't come up with anything even half as wonderful!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

That was an amazing reap Saki! Where do you find these things!? Truly impressed!!!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I received a teaser card yesterday (though I forgot to take a picture of it last night and my daughter took it to school today to show everyone what the secret reaper was about LOL)! Thank you so much! I am anxiously awaiting! 

To my victim....I have not forgotten about you one bit! I've had a lot going on but now I can turn my focus to you! My goal is to finish it all this weekend. With any luck, your package will be delivered by next week.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Miss T! Alas I did not make them, but you can find them on Etsy! Her stuff is all really cute:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/PlayfulPixieCreation


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

kab said:


> That was an amazing reap Saki! Where do you find these things!? Truly impressed!!!


thank you most of that I made just thought ok what would be cool unique items that a re cursed lol 
it was such a fun box to do


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

quite a few boxes on the way to their victims! 
alas, mine is not one of them, I am in the middle of it all,,, but am getting there slowly


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

bethene said:


> quite a few boxes on the way to their victims!
> alas, mine is not one of them, I am in the middle of it all,,, but am getting there slowly


AHHH. I feel so behind! I am getting there just like you Bethene...slowly! LOL


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim! I am haunting the stores and collecting your reaper gifts one by one....be patient and it will make its way to you.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope to have mine done within another week. I have been sick for a week and half now but I assure you dear victim I have been working.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Love all the teasers


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

don't you just love surprises


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I have boxes... I have some items.. too many ideas!!! Must choose. Can't choose.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Yay! The box from my Reaper came today! Here's what I got!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are more picks:



































We love all of it! Thank you so much!
Our daughter will love the things she got!
I put the fairy on a shelf with some of my vinyl pop collection, and the mermaid on the wall in our living room. This is a great way to start off decorating for Halloween!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

After I get some poster frames I'll put the posters up. I particularly like the Metropolis one!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Spookerstar said:


> Last night I came home to a package and I didn't recognize the name or state and it was certified. I must have been reaped right?!?
> 
> But no! it was a super cute birthday gift from my niece GraveyardQueen. Adorable! And perfect for my creepy conservatory!
> Thank you for my extra Reaping!
> Just had to share


OMG These are adorable.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I love the teasers and reaps!!! This is always the best thread!!! I may or may not still be working on box... Can't really say...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

McBernes said:


> Yay! The box from my Reaper came today! Here's what I got!
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=462217&d=1504194530"]
> 
> 
> ...


 so glad you liked everything. I had fun putting it together for you.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reap! I love looking at all of these pictures.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Someone's package is ready to go!! Has anyone ever posted the tracking number so everyone could keep track and see if it is coming to them? Might be fun... ?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Abigail said thank you, moonwitchkitty!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

McBernes said:


> Here are more picks:
> View attachment 462249
> 
> View attachment 462257
> ...


FANTASTIC reap! I recognize that mermaid... great work reaper.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Kymm, that box looks awesome!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Last night I came home to a package and I didn't recognize the name or state and it was certified. I must have been reaped right?!?
> 
> But no! it was a super cute birthday gift from my niece GraveyardQueen. Adorable! And perfect for my creepy conservatory!
> Thank you for my extra Reaping!
> Just had to share


Oh my gosh those are cute!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Abigail said thank you, moonwitchkitty!
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=462353&d=1504211047"]
> 
> 
> ...


 aww she's a cutie.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Abigail said thank you, moonwitchkitty!
> View attachment 462353


She's so adorable! what a great photo.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

OK Saki you are incredible. When you sent a teaser after the first one I just thought it was to continue the fun...I can't believe you send another box!!!! it's to awesome. I'll be back in just a bit with pictures!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> OK Saki you are incredible. When you sent a teaser after the first one I just thought it was to continue the fun...I can't believe you send another box!!!! it's to awesome. I'll be back in just a bit with pictures!!!!


Haha I am so glad it surprised you hehe


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Another box of Halloween goodness from my wonderful reaper...
A ghostly projector, I can't wait to play with. a cute little turtle, a door greater that lights up and speaks, string light, lovely cinnamon candle with a cute label. A very nice bag of bones, one of the GrandinRoad Edison bulbs that flickers and some very cool dusty dirty spider web that will be fantastic for decorating.

Thank you so much Saki you are just so generous and I was so thrilled to get this when I got home last night!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

loving all the reaper pictures, every one's is doing such a great job with the gifts, 
Abigail 's picture so so adorable!!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

McBernes said:


> Yay! The box from my Reaper came today! Here's what I got!
> View attachment 462217
> 
> View attachment 462225
> ...


Wow! Quite a haul!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm slowly getting there, but here's a little teaser for my victim...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Found the bag of some stuff I wanted to send but Augie said he need to lie on it for a few hours today. He's a bag/box cat, especially plastic bags, he looooves to lie right on top of them & if they have stuff in them that's even better, & it's the BESTEST if it's stuff you need RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, I totally get that, RCIAG, with 3 cats of my own, boy do I get it !!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep I have some of those bag cats myself. You move them off turn your back and bam there they are again-lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Same here on the cats...I'm pretty sure my victim is going to get a few stray cat hairs in their box!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Great reaps!
Wait a minute a_granger...you got another package? A second helping of reaping! Amazing!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Great reaps!
> Wait a minute a_granger...you got another package? A second helping of reaping! Amazing!


I know! Saki blew me a way with her generosity. Love everything!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> I know! Saki blew me a way with her generosity. Love everything!


I am so glad you liked everything in 2 box I thought it was stuff u so could use.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil GHouliette and I were reaped! Lil is posting pics for me. Thanks so much DBruner. Molly and Zero love the little mice and I can't wait to shop at Home Depot's Halloween area as soon as it is put out.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Found the bag of some stuff I wanted to send but Augie said he need to lie on it for a few hours today. He's a bag/box cat, especially plastic bags, he looooves to lie right on top of them & if they have stuff in them that's even better, & it's the BESTEST if it's stuff you need RIGHT NOW!!


Amazing how cats seem to be able to sense which items you'll be needing soon and lay stake to them first to get your full attention.  One of my babies that passed a few years ago would never let me read the paper.

Of course one of my labs that passed away last year loved boxes. After finding a few boxes smashed on the porch from her laying on them, I started having large packages held at the PO. One year I spent about two hours turning a large sturdy box into a cat shelter to protect our outside cats from the winter wind. The cats got to enjoy it for about an hour before I heard the commotion. I went out to find our lab had climbed on top of the box and smashed it.  Oh how I miss her.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> Lil GHouliette and I were reaped! Lil is posting pics for me. Thanks so much. Molly and Zero love the little mice and I can't wait to shop at Home Depot's Halloween area as soon as it is put out.


Thanks dbruner! <3 

































Obligatory video of Molly being adorable with Halloween mouse! No video of her bro Zero playing since he's being a lazy butt and napping under the bed.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Things are still bubbling slowly this go-round. My victim is just too too good, and I'm having a hard time thinking of something they can't do themselves. I'm not sure if my victim crochets, but hopefully some spooky yarn will be welcome in their midst..!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet, I'm glad the box arrived safely, but I'm not your reaper - that was a thinking of your family in this difficult time gift. That means you still have a reap coming!!!! Hope the kittens enjoy the mice!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Amazing how cats seem to be able to sense which items you'll be needing soon and lay stake to them first to get your full attention.  One of my babies that passed a few years ago would never let me read the paper.
> 
> Of course one of my labs that passed away last year loved boxes. After finding a few boxes smashed on the porch from her laying on them, I started having large packages held at the PO. One year I spent about two hours turning a large sturdy box into a cat shelter to protect our outside cats from the winter wind. The cats got to enjoy it for about an hour before I heard the commotion. I went out to find our lab had climbed on top of the box and smashed it.  Oh how I miss her.


I think our pets do that to distract our attention back to them. Also the stuff has lots of new smells! Cats have a superior sense of smell, too. 

The story about your lab is classic. Retrievers of all kinds are the clowns of the canine world. So sorry she is gone. It hurts so much to lose a pet. What was her name? Do you have any pics of her shenanigans?

My Aussie has a knack for trouble, too. Here are some Halloween prep shots over the years. Scat Daddy loves to lie on top of props while I'm working. Connor inspects all packages that come on the site. Miranda is here, there and everywhere!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> Things are still bubbling slowly this go-round. My victim is just too too good, and I'm having a hard time thinking of something they can't do themselves. I'm not sure if my victim crochets, but hopefully some spooky yarn will be welcome in their midst..!


Oooh Lady Goats -- love the picture! Looks awesome - can't wait to see the finished product is! I bet your victim is going to love it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

LadyGoats said:


> Things are still bubbling slowly this go-round. My victim is just too too good, and I'm having a hard time thinking of something they can't do themselves. I'm not sure if my victim crochets, but hopefully some spooky yarn will be welcome in their midst..!


What pattern did you use for this? I would really like to buy it. This would make a great motif on a scarf, afghan or even a table runner if done in thread.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

dbruner said:


> Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet, I'm glad the box arrived safely, but I'm not your reaper - that was a thinking of your family in this difficult time gift. That means you still have a reap coming!!!! Hope the kittens enjoy the mice!


OMG, Thank you so much. This has been a really stressful time for us as KC is getting sicker and we are still waiting for a duel transplant. (Heart and Kidney) This was beyond thoughtful of you. Over the years on this forum I have made so many wonderful friends and I am grateful for everyone of the them. Thank you, it really helps all of my family knowing we have such support and we are not going through this alone.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

dbruner said:


> Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet, I'm glad the box arrived safely, but I'm not your reaper - that was a thinking of your family in this difficult time gift. That means you still have a reap coming!!!! Hope the kittens enjoy the mice!


That was really sweet of you. <3 <3 Zero (and one of my older cats too, actually) are enjoying the mice!


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

Got a card from my reaper! Up on the mantel you go  Can't wait to see what they are sending me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> What pattern did you use for this? I would really like to buy it. This would make a great motif on a scarf, afghan or even a table runner if done in thread.


I'll get the link for you when I get onto the computer - it's a free pattern on Ravelry! 

I finished my "yarning" - now to painting!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Received a teaser today....including the shot glasses I have oh so desperately needed. I'll be filling them with some shine of the moon soon! Left me shivering with antici.................


..........................


..................pation.

Oh, you probably want pictures, don't you? Well.....

*NO!*




(the camera battery is charging....)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> Received a teaser today....including the shot glasses I have oh so desperately needed. I'll be filling them with some shine of the moon soon! Left me shivering with antici.................
> 
> 
> ..........................
> ...


Wait, I think it's the reapers that are supposed to tease us, not the victims! LOL

Go drink some moonshine and report back


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> What pattern did you use for this? I would really like to buy it. This would make a great motif on a scarf, afghan or even a table runner if done in thread.


Lovely work there.

As for the pattern it looks a lot like one I love to use, it's from Ravely.com it's a freebie called Lost Souls. But not quite... Lost Souls has an open mouth no teeth. I've used the Lost Souls with crochet thread first for bookmarks I gave away in a forum card exchanges then a single Soul stiffened as a Christmas Tree ornament. Later I did a runner for on top of our hearse's coffin, it turned out nice. Lastly a crocheted Shawl... Boy now that was time consuming.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> What pattern did you use for this? I would really like to buy it. This would make a great motif on a scarf, afghan or even a table runner if done in thread.





Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Lovely work there.
> 
> As for the pattern it looks a lot like one I love to use, it's from Ravely.com it's a freebie called Lost Souls. But not quite... Lost Souls has an open mouth no teeth. I've used the Lost Souls with crochet thread first for bookmarks I gave away in a forum card exchanges then a single Soul stiffened as a Christmas Tree ornament. Later I did a runner for on top of our hearse's coffin, it turned out nice. Lastly a crocheted Shawl... Boy now that was time consuming.


It's definitely different from Lost Souls, the skills work up differently. It's called "Skull Shawl" and the pattern is found here. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/WolfDragon-Crafts/skull-shawl-doskallesjal


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Just a little teaser Dear victim.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I've been working steadily away on my victim's surprise! Here's a quick teaser until it arrives ...


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, wow! I came here to post a teaser and people are already getting their reaps?! I finally got to crafting tonight and spent a good while holed up in my craft room. Here's a quick teaser for my victim. I'm hoping to get a lot done this weekend but my professors all have projects due this coming week! I'll probably be a last minute shipper but I'm hoping my victim will understand and that they like their gifts


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

If you are sitting home wondering..When will I be reaped? And next week arrives and still no box and you start wondering..Am I gonna be the one who gets forgotten this year? And then right before deadline..you finally get reaped...if this is you..Guess what? You MAY be MY victim! :/ omg, I am so so slow this year..


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats - love the painting teaser! Looks like an awesome reap coming together!
LoveAndEyeballs - fun picture, thats what our crafting table looks like right now too!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> Oh, wow! I came here to post a teaser and people are already getting their reaps?! I finally got to crafting tonight and spent a good while holed up in my craft room. Here's a quick teaser for my victim. I'm hoping to get a lot done this weekend but my professors all have projects due this coming week! I'll probably be a last minute shipper but I'm hoping my victim will understand and that they like their gifts


 I am sure they will love it. Nice teaser picture. Makes me think of dragon scales,mermaids, gypsy adornments.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> That was really sweet of you. <3 <3 Zero (and one of my older cats too, actually) are enjoying the mice!


DBruner, Lil and I spit the mice, we each got 4. My little molly keeps dragging them under the sofa to hide them. Periodically I have to pull out the sofa and remove her stash. Needless to say she loves them and it is so cute watching her bat them around. We haven't gone to Home Depot yet. We might stop by today to see if they have put out their Halloween stuff yet. It is all there on high shelves but the last time we were there they said it might be September before they put it all on display.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

or you could be my victim, as well as Kelloween's, I am getting there, but slowly....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Add me to the last minute gifts to be sent. It is looking that way for sure. I spent all last week substituting for the first time in almost two years. The last three days were for the same teacher after his mother died. He had a different teacher each of the first two days of the week and when I got there on Wednesday he begged me to stay the rest of the week so he did not have to do as much planning. Poor man was coming up there each morning to explain everything. Since it was just the second week of school and he taught seventh graders ----new to the middle school he was determined to not lose an entire week of teaching. So I gave it my best.

I almost had to crawl out of the building on Friday afternoon. I stopped to buy gast on thursday and everyone was in a panic that there was a gas shortage and there were huge lines everywhere. I was trying to use my Kroger points on the last day of the month and had 50 cents off a gallon and was almost empty in anticipation of using said points. So I didn;t want to wait. I stepped out of the SUV and took a step and sort of rolled/twisted my ankle and grabbed the door to keep from falling. I guess all those people in line behind me though I was bowing or something. Any way it was the ankle that I had surgery on in January and that has not healed properly yet. So, guess who is headed back to the doc this week????? I just can't catch a break.

Soooooo, I will be one of the last to send and it is looking like most will be bought. But, never fear victim, I have wonderful stuff in my stash of things and I have a debit card and lots of online places to shop. LOL. I am sure I even have a craft or two already done in my CRAP room. That is what the hubby calls it.

Love all the photos and teasers. This is so much fun. I just know that some of that stuff was meant to come to me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good comeback there maggiesvineyard.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

printersdevil, I'm sorry to hear about your ankle being re-injured! I hope you won't need a cast. I'm sure some retail therapy, shopping for your victim with Labor Day sales, will make you feel a little better.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

printersdevil so sorry to hear about your ankle. I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Printer, I am so sorry about your ankle, foot!!!!! I hope that it heals quickly!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Printer I hope your foot is much better soon.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Printer!!!! What an awful week. Sorry to hear about your injury. After three days of subbing, it's just icing on the crummy cake (I'm a Para at our school, and I see just how trying the kids can be to subs  ).

I know you'll make it work, but it stinks that you've got to. Sending good vibes.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

My sympathies and well wishes Printer. I hope you ankle makes a full recovery.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Reaper ... I got my wonderful! pillow cover! THANK YOU!!!!!! (ill also post in the other thread). 

I guess it came last week and my son tossed it in a corner and I didnt notice until today! As soon as I find a pillow that will fit Ill post a pic! I love it though!!! <3


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHHH I feel for you Printer. In High school fractured the right foot the same spot twice within a few months... What fun going to school in a four floor high school and 2 of your classes are on the fourth floor. Those re injures are nasty turns of fate. Hope it heals up fast.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm getting close to finishing mine... It will be on it's way within a day or so!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

bethene said:


> or you could be my victim, as well as Kelloween's, I am getting there, but slowly....


or mine. I am so swamped with settling into our new house, helping out my ds w/his kids and work...whew, this fat old granny is TARRED!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

A little sneak peek for my victim!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The Deduction and I spent the day gathering things for The Victim...only to then have The Deduction claim them as her own. Fear not! though, for enough has been procured - only need to finish up a couple things, and provided the hurricane is kind, my box will be winging its way west. (Aye, there be a hint there...)


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, Victim!
Got a little something for you....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm finished!! Not by choice, but I won't have time to do anything else before the deadline. Not too disappointed, though! Super happy with what I'm sending off. Hope you love, dear Victim!










Sad note... no cholla made it into this box...










Fear not, victim! You will get your taste of the desert..!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear victim , as I sit here in the dark I start to wonder if your nerves are growing tight and your anticipation is starting to wan. When you're in the back of the house do you run to the front door because you believe you have just heard the bell, are you giving the postman dirty looks because you think that today is the day and you just know it is in his/her mail truck.......if so I have you right where I want you...this reaper is coming.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

something wicked this way comes


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

So the wife told me I got a box today and I was baffled - I hadn't ordered anything that I could remember. Then I opened it and WOW!!! He is so cool!! We are already making plans of where he will surprise guests this year!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Windborn said:


> So the wife told me I got a box today and I was baffled - I hadn't ordered anything that I could remember. Then I opened it and WOW!!! He is so cool!! We are already making plans of where he will surprise guests this year!
> 
> View attachment 466681
> 
> View attachment 466689


Oh what a cute little guy!  Love it!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Sooo... I just realized.... if you get a box or two, and they happen to say they're from Hell's Armpit (a.k.a. Lady Goats, in Chandler)... you might want to open the larger one first... I'm usually good at labeling that, but realized after the flying monkeys carried them away that I failed to do so...

Whoops!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

still having box issues, I will need to split it up between a couple of boxes


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hoping to get a last project or two done this week. With all the smoke and hazy from local wildfires it's made an interesting atmosphere. Very spooky even in full daylight... the sun is barely visible and glowing a pretty red orange... it's like twilight all day. Kinda put me in the mood for Halloween more then anything so far this year. We actually woke to ash on the cars, not had that since Mount St Helen's blew back in 1980. Closest fire is the smallest but only about 30 miles east.... luckily there are some mountains in between us and the flames.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> still having box issues, I will need to split it up between a couple of boxes


I am having the same box challenge. Think you may be onto something with the splitting up but I keep stubbornly trying to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> I'm finished!! Not by choice, but I won't have time to do anything else before the deadline. Not too disappointed, though! Super happy with what I'm sending off. Hope you love, dear Victim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah this looks like an epic reap! Can't wait to see the reveal!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Hoping to get a last project or two done this week. With all the smoke and hazy from local wildfires it's made an interesting atmosphere. Very spooky even in full daylight... the sun is barely visible and glowing a pretty red orange... it's like twilight all day. Kinda put me in the mood for Halloween more then anything so far this year. We actually woke to ash on the cars, not had that since Mount St Helen's blew back in 1980. Closest fire is the smallest but only about 30 miles east.... luckily there are some mountains in between us and the flames.


I've been living under that same smoky haze for the last two months...it's helped keep the temp down a bit but I will say I'm ready to be breathing some fresh air about this time. Looking forward to the cool crispness of fall!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My dearest victim,

Your package has been sent. Your reaping should be early next week. Hope you like what I picked out for you.

Happy Hauntings from your Reaper


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

LadyGoats said:


> Sooo... I just realized.... if you get a box or two, and they happen to say they're from Hell's Armpit (a.k.a. Lady Goats, in Chandler)... you might want to open the larger one first... I'm usually good at labeling that, but realized after the flying monkeys carried them away that I failed to do so...
> 
> Whoops!


I guess that means I am not your victim...since I too live in AZ. Too bad, I loved what I could see of the orange and black painting/


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

a_granger said:


> I've been living under that same smoky haze for the last two months...it's helped keep the temp down a bit but I will say I'm ready to be breathing some fresh air about this time. Looking forward to the cool crispness of fall!!


Never wished for rain as much as I am now. The last 2 days have been the worst it's ever been. I get to stay indoors most of the day so it's not gotten to me yet. Poor Frog his throat is so scratchy from the smoke on the air.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope that it rains soon, wild fires and the smoke is so scary....
then you have those with more water than they know what to do with...


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

In search of boxes and a few more things to wrap up before my victim receives their reap....


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet just informed me that tracking # says somebody was reaped today!!  So y'all look for a little something something by your front door when you get home from work!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> I've been living under that same smoky haze for the last two months...it's helped keep the temp down a bit but I will say I'm ready to be breathing some fresh air about this time. Looking forward to the cool crispness of fall!!


your not alone we have unhealthy air now from a huge fire that has burnt 33,000 acrs and zero contained all because of a kid throwing a illegal fire work , 
the Columbia River Gorge will be changed for ever. then did save Multnomah Falls Lodge but they lost a bridge


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My internet has been down the past three days, I had some catching up to do. Printersdevil, so sorry about your ankle! My victim will be reaped today if he or she goes to the post office.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been Reaped!! I found a box on the porch today that said 1 of 2. I am so excited and thankful for my beautiful gifts!!! Thank you so much Reaper!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I collect vintage glass and potion bottles so Reaper you have knocked it out of the park! I got these fantastic little scroll spells and awesome eyeball salt and pepper shakers. The kids of course went straight for them! Haha.....Where on earth did you find a whole collection of milk glass bottles!! I love everything so so much and I am so grateful for my Reaper


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

booswife02 said:


> I collect vintage glass and potion bottles so Reaper you have knocked it outside of the park! I got these fantastic little scroll spells and awesome eyeball salt and pepper shakers. The kids of course went strait for them! Haha.....Where on earth did you find a whole collection of milk glass bottles!! I love everything so so much and I am so grateful for my Reaper


What an awesome reap!!! Good job Reaper!!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Those bottles are so cool, booswife02. Your reaper is very talented. Congrats!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Severely burnt my hand this week which slowed me down. Thankfully most of my work is done. I will be sending out to my victim this week.

BOO


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow what a gorgeous potion bottle collection - great reap booswife02!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, no fear reapee, I'm still working on some things, it will go out next week I promise!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful potion bottles!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Finally have my reaper present fully thought out, designed, and have all my materials!! Been crafting a few things and I am soooo excited with my victims theme !! A lil sneak peak of a project for ya, dear victim!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm still working on y reaper gift too. I have two things done, that I love. I hope you do too victim. I'll finish up this weekend and get everything packed and ready to go for when hubby gets back and can take it to FedEx.

Ghouliette, and Lil Gouliette, I'm so sorry your husband/dad is going through this. I hope he gets a match real soon.

Printer, take care of your foot.

Frog, my condolences on your loss.

Wow, there have been some great teasers and reaps. I can't wait to see more.

Sooner than later dear victim.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

So excited to come home to a teaser in the mail today from my Reaper! LOVE this!!! The stickers are fantastic!!!  Thank you dear reaper, I am getting so excited 









And for my victim, I have been putting together all of your goodies for you!  Just got back from a trip to Salem and picked up something for you there!  It will be coming soon!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> your not alone we have unhealthy air now from a huge fire that has burnt 33,000 acrs and zero contained all because of a kid throwing a illegal fire work ,
> the Columbia River Gorge will be changed for ever. then did save Multnomah Falls Lodge but they lost a bridge


Ohhh that's really a shame, the gorge is such a gorgeous place to visit. I have great memories associated with the trails up and around those falls.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Those bottles are so cute! and I love the little scrolls. What a clever idea for spells!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> your not alone we have unhealthy air now from a huge fire that has burnt 33,000 acrs and zero contained all because of a kid throwing a illegal fire work ,
> the Columbia River Gorge will be changed for ever. then did save Multnomah Falls Lodge but they lost a bridge


OHHHH NOOOO. I had heard the fires in the gorge were bad and getting near the falls. Such a beautiful place... so easily ruined. 


The fire closest to us, about 30 miles is the smallest, 40% contained is thought to be human started...The BIGGIE just outside of Cle Elum has 23,000 acres burning and 0 contained it was started by Lightening. Just looked at the fire maps and WOW western Oregon is light up like a Christmas Tree... Stay safe.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

EEK!! I've been reaped! Kardec251985 surprised me on Friday with a box of gruesome goodies! Everything was so unique and perfect for this year's haunt of Heaven & Hell. One fatality during transit, so I will need to call on my limited forensic reconstruction skills to reassemble the fractured skull, but I feel up tot he challenge. Thanks so much for being such an awesome reaper!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Windborn said:


> So the wife told me I got a box today and I was baffled - I hadn't ordered anything that I could remember. Then I opened it and WOW!!! He is so cool!! We are already making plans of where he will surprise guests this year!
> 
> View attachment 466681
> 
> View attachment 466689



He is adorable!!! I love the greenery he came in too. Well done Reaper!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

It is getting exciting! So many packages out and photos to come. Such amazing Reaps so far!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice reap Shebear1! Thanks for sharing with us! Good job Kardec251985


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Taking my box to be shipped once I get off work!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Victim... had to repackage your box... I created something that you must have... so won't be mailing till Monday.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Something's going to the post office tomorrow...









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped  







I want to say thank you to lady goats and her little goats for the amazing reap now to share my goodies 
This year I will be doing a salas bar and omg she sent me some cool sauces and salsa these are so perfect 















Then I will also be doing a sample bar and this is so cool a beer from San tan brewery can not wait to try this 








Then these very special candles her daughter's made me  








Next she sent me this awesome shrunking head he is awesome 








Now I am so happy to be the owner of a cholla skeleton. This will be something I always treasure so special 








And ok can i say when i saw the teaser i was like that is so cool then wow I find this amazing shawl one thing I can not do is crochet. This is beautiful 















And last but not least wow I have always wanted a cape I do not sew either. She made me This amazing beautiful cape and lined it . it is the perfect color thank you so much 















Everything together 








Thank you again for everything it all special an thank you for making my reap amazing


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Saki.Girl said:


> I was reaped
> View attachment 468105
> 
> I want to say thank you to lady goats and her little goats for the amazing reap now to share my goodies
> ...


Wow, everything is so awesome but I am feeling some serious Envy over that cloak, so gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> It is getting exciting! So many packages out and photos to come. Such amazing Reaps so far!



I loove the idea of the corpsed animal sending you a warning that was not only an nice prop but a very creative idea. Great job reaper!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lady Goats what an awesome reap for SakiGirl! You did a beautiful job making the cape as well as all the other item! Very well done.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Fabulous reaps today! I hope my victim goes to the post office today to pick up her reap and I hope they like everything.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Dear victim, I see you live in Florida in an area expected to be directly impacted by Irma. Please stay safe! I may see if I can get your package sent somewhere else if you will be evacuating (please do if you are asked to!) so you can still receive your gift. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I want to say thank you to lady goats and her little goats for the amazing reap




First of all, you are so welcome!

Also, PHEW!! The stress over the salsa possibly exploding was giving me grey hairs. 

I do so hope you love everything. The cape looks amazing on you!

xo


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

unlovedpoet said:


> Dear victim, I see you live in Florida in an area expected to be directly impacted by Irma. Please stay safe! I may see if I can get your package sent somewhere else if you will be evacuating (please do if you are asked to!) so you can still receive your gift. My heart goes out to you.


Anyone else evacuating or in the line of Irma?? Be safe everyone!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

hostesswiththemostess - I LOVE YOUR TEASER! So cut. <3

Shebear, Kardec! <3 Skulls, skulls, skulls! That reap makes me happy!

Spanishtulip, awesome sneak peek. I think I'm having some serious cape envy, too. Would've made myself one, but I tried it on, and it was HOT. We don't get cool enough here to allow for cape-wearing.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Squeeeeeeeeeel!!!!!!! I received box 2/2 today! No kidding, I'm giggling and jumping up and down clapping. My kids are cracking up at me haha......Thank you so much Ghouliet and Little Ghouliette. Your kindness and generosity is heart warming and bone chilling haha....prepare for pics my friends I took a bunch


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

First up is the companion to my awesome potion bottle collection! 2nd I seriously am so excited about my wax melter and melts. I've never gotten anything from this company before. It is Hat Creek Candle. They smell fantastic and she had them wrapped so cute in a little gift bag. Everything was wrapped. Every single thing so it made the anticipation worse!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got another card to match my teaser one. I will frame them as a matching pair!
Here is my animated spell book my 13 hour clock with moving pendulum and my zombie critter.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep, there's still more


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is my scary stories book for our campfire tales. I needed short stories that we could take turns reading by the fire. 
A cute raven hand towel and reusable eyeball ice cubes for our drinks!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is my hand painted personalized welcome sign. I love this so so so so much! 
And my handmade tree ornaments!!!!! I'm pretty sure the cute little pumpkin is my favorite haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And last but certainly not least my superduperfantadticcoolawesome hand quilted wall hanging!! How amazingly talented you two are  It's huge! I don't know if I have a favorite thing. You guys put so much thought into my wonderful gifts. I appreciate you very much. You've certainly put me in the mood to decorate. I will use it all and display everything with pride.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear victim I am almost ready to ship. I hope you like everything. Just a bit more time and the owl will be on its way. I love seeing everyone's reaps and that cape is just amazing!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Booswife02 I am so glad you liked everything we did. I know I just couldn't wait for you to open it all and I had a great time putting it all together.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I think that what ghouliet was trying to say was…!

It's all so priceless! 

Awesome Reap, booswife! Amazing, amazing job ghouliet!!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Kymmm!!! I am in awe. Thank you for reaping me so extravagantly! I genuinely teared up it was so amazing! Tapa talk are my first post (because I tried to attach like 30 photos), so I will post again tomorrow to show everything of. This was absolutely incredible! A few teasers so everyone else can understand my awe






































Again, I owe you all a full post. This is beyond incredible! Also kymmm, the cats are obsessed with the toy! Waylon keeps meowing at me whenever I stop playing and even shy Willie is eyeing it!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Yay!! I've been biting my nails knowing that the box was delivered today!! It makes me happy to know it brought a smile to your face!!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Ghouliet said:


> I had so much fun putting your box together. I know it looks like I went way overboard but let me tell you how I put this together. The milk glass bottles have been in a box in my sewing room for years. I am 65 and I got these from my mom. Mom saved everything, I made a set of spice jars for myself (18 of them) and once before this reap gave some to another Victim. I had 13 jars left and gave you a dozen. I did not make the labels, I had purchased those when I made my spice jars. I asked the woman I bought them from if she wanted me to pay for another set and she said no, that as long as I did not sell them I could just print them off and use them on the 12 bottles. The spice rack came from goodwill and was $ 1.99. It needed a bit of love and since it wasn't quite deep enough for the bottles I added washers behind the cross bar holding the bottles in. I fill it all in with wood putty and sanded and stained and sealed it. Trust me it looks much better than it did when I got it.
> 
> The eyeball salt and pepper shakers came from Cracker Barrel several years ago. I used them at our neighborhood Halloween party I held every year for the last 5 or 6 years. I originally purchased them for 50 cents after a Halloween. The Scrolls were spells I found on the Internet and I tied them with twine that came from three wax candles I had purchased. That is why there are only 3 owls. Instead of throwing the twine and charms away I put them in my craft corner of my quilting studio figuring I would use them someday. So you see the witch bottles rack and such only cost me, $2.50.
> 
> ...


Awesome items Ghouliet!

You are a shopper after my own heart 

I love the breakdown of everything you bought/made/re-purposed it makes for great inspiration

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Great reaps reapers. Victims, enjoy your awesome stuff.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> Yay!! I've been biting my nails knowing that the box was delivered today!! It makes me happy to know it brought a smile to your face!!


I can't stop text spookerstar and witchfulthinking about it! I'm so amazed. Also my neighbors were very curious. I'm excited to show them all!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> Yay!! I've been biting my nails knowing that the box was delivered today!! It makes me happy to know it brought a smile to your face!!



Nice reap. The kleenex holder is genius!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm glad you are happy and Im glad the kitties like their goodies too! Lol. I think I had Spookerstar as my victim last year. Lol


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> Nice reap. The kleenex holder is genius!


Thank you so much! That was a last minute addition! I read that she liked Universal Studio Monsters and I happen to have some beautiful cards I had gotten from a Halloween convention soooo... I started looking for a way to use them! The kleenex box just happened to be the perfect size and had 5 sides to display the monsters!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Saki.. what a thoughtful Reap!! You can send that skeleton thingy to me!! (what is it exactly?) Its very cool looking and I love the cape!! Beautiful! 

Booswife, you got an awesome reap too! I absolutely love the clock!!!!! 

Great job Reapers!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> And last but certainly not least my superduperfantadticcoolawesome hand quilted wall hanging!! How amazingly talented you two are  It's huge! I don't know if I have a favorite thing. You guys put so much thought into my wonderful gifts. I appreciate you very much. You've certainly put me in the mood to decorate. I will use it all and display everything with pride.


Booswife02, if you do not like the bottom part of the wall hanging sagging a bit, put a wooden dowel in the pockets on the back of the panel.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> And last but certainly not least my superduperfantadticcoolawesome hand quilted wall hanging!! How amazingly talented you two are  It's huge! I don't know if I have a favorite thing. You guys put so much thought into my wonderful gifts. I appreciate you very much. You've certainly put me in the mood to decorate. I will use it all and display everything with pride.


OMG I want this..lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Such awesome reaps! Makes me wish I had gotten in..oh wait, I AM..I better get on the ball....:O


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, all the reaps are so amazing, every year you all surpass yourselves


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Reaps in the air---I am so excited. Anticipation is so much fun. 

Dear Victim, I am so anxious over your Reap. I usually craft things but it has just not been possible this time. I have had a difficult time getting a feel for exactly what I can make (that is in my skill set) . So, to save me a lot of stress, I am not crafting this time. 

There has been so much going on here that I would really be going nuts trying to find time for that right not. My hubby has been sick and very weak feeling. I finally got him to the doctor and he has pneumonia. So, I am playing nurse at the moment.

But, I am still surfing the Halloween sites looking for one or two more things to add. I am not really sure what I am looking for but I will know when I see it. 

Never fear I am narrowing down and will be sending soon.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW the reaps this year have so far been the greatest yet. I have found my stash of odds and ends and have to add some paint to Frog's latest creation... he tells me he has no creative talents and hope to have our gift out on Monday. Everyone in the paths of wildfires, floods or winds stay safe.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> Saki.. what a thoughtful Reap!! You can send that skeleton thingy to me!! (what is it exactly?)


It's a shawl. Well, scarf/shawl/thing? The pattern calls it a shawl, but it's a little small for a shawl. It looks very cute wrapped around the neck!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Awesome reap saki. That cape is just gorgeous and I love the salsa jars and hot sauces. Ladygoats your shawl is just perfect.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, there have been some super Reaps. I had to go back pages to catch up.

First of all everyone near the fires or hurricanes or the flooding from the first hurricane, please stay safe. Those of you anywhere near Irma or those behind her, please evacuate when they tell you to do so or sooner. This is not something to mess around with.

I know it is a small thing but tomorrow if you think about it let bethene know if are in one of those areas to be evacuated so if your Reaper has not mailed they could hold on for a few more days until things settle down. The main thing is for everyone to stay safe and check in where you can.

Dang Mexico just had a 8.0 earthquake!

saki, that cloak looks great on you. bethene made me one several years ago in a green velvet material with a hood. 

booswife, I love those potion jars and spells. How cool. But, the clock is to die for....

Ghouliette and Lady Ghouliette, as always you come up with great things and that quilt hanging is super.

Lady Goats I would be happy with a piece of your desert choula (can't remember how to spell it). It just looks witchy to me. Great gifts to go with it!!!

That is about as far back as my memory can go back now after midnight. I am just about to fall asleep so better get off here for now.

Everyone please stay safe from all these disasters.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

So much reaper goodness being sent out! Love seeing everyone's treats, it just puts a big o smile on my face!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Trying to get caught up on reaps before I lose power. Ah-mazing packages being sent!! The generosity of our forum members is truly outstanding. 

To my Reaper, you may want to postpone shipping, I'll probably be living in a war zone the next couple of weeks. We're expected to be 'in the dark' by Sat nite; I'll be back on the forum as soon as our power is restored after Irma. 

Take care everyone and please stay safe!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> And last but certainly not least my superduperfantadticcoolawesome hand quilted wall hanging!! How amazingly talented you two are  It's huge! I don't know if I have a favorite thing. You guys put so much thought into my wonderful gifts. I appreciate you very much. You've certainly put me in the mood to decorate. I will use it all and display everything with pride.


Wow! I jumped on the forum at lunch and it was pretty quiet, but I wake up to all of this! Last night was a super reaper night. I am not all the way through but had to say Saki.Girl you are so lucky with that shall and cape, awesome Reap LadyGoats. 
Booswife02 - WOW, i love the wall hanging that the amazing Ghouliettes sent you. I love that fabric pattern. Drooling...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Kymmm!!! I am in awe. Thank you for reaping me so extravagantly! I genuinely teared up it was so amazing! Tapa talk are my first post (because I tried to attach like 30 photos), so I will post again tomorrow to show everything of. This was absolutely incredible! A few teasers so everyone else can understand my awe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the pleasure of seeing all of this last night in about 25 texts. I felt like I was right there in NY with GraveyardQueen. Kymmm I remember you epic reaping and now you did it again! Amazing treats and so wonderfully wrapped and so specific. Those Haunted Mansion items would be coming home with me if I was there. Wow!
Tannasgach - Keeping you in my prayers. My in-laws are in Cuba, worried about them and all of you in the path. Stay safe and let us all know what we can do when you can get back on.
Scary year with so many people sick or in danger. So glad we have this forum to support each other


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LadyGoats, tell us about the shrunken head. I've always loved the one members make and people receive. I don't have the skill.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh my Minerva!!! I just realized that I attached LAST year's reaper pic to my thank you. (So sorry, Kardec251985!) So, here are the real photos of al the amazing gifts I received from my Secret Reaper THIS year! (BTW, the vintage Devil/demon mask is really super cool!)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Shebear1 said:


> Oh my Minerva!!! I just realized that I attached LAST year's reaper pic to my thank you. (So sorry, Kardec251985!) So, here are the real photos of al the amazing gifts I received from my Secret Reaper THIS year! (BTW, the vintage Devil/demon mask is really super cool!)
> View attachment 468553
> View attachment 468561



That devil mask is super creepy!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I kind of like the way that broken skull looks! I would probably utilize it the way it is!! I also think that devil mask is creepy. My older brother had one similar when we were growing up and he used to scare the bajeebies out of me with it!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Kymmm said:


> I kind of like the way that broken skull looks! I would probably utilize it the way it is!! I also think that devil mask is creepy. My older brother had one similar when we were growing up and he used to scare the bajeebies out of me with it!!



I totally agree not only about the mask but the broken skull. I would probaby corpse it up a bit and use it in the graveyard broken. Perhaps he was shot in the head before he died.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Man, the reapers are knocking it out of the graveyard this year! 

I hate to sound like a broken record, but I'm still waiting on one thing to arrive, and then I'll be sending mine out. Sorry for making you wait, victim.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I apologize for not posting sooner, but I got a cool teaser card this week, from my Reaper. Thank you! I love it!















I have been running around this week like an absolute crazy person, and on top of that, my kids gave me their back to school germs. Ick! Hope all is well with the rest of you!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, and I know that you don't know who you are, dear victim, but you've not been forgotten. I feel very bad that I didn't send a teaser...but I don't think that I ever have...our area usually gets Halloween very slowly, and I am not as artistic as the others here.

I have, however, been snatching up cool things here and there for you, in hopes that you don't have these items near you (I attempted to "stalk" your area for certain stores that we have, that aren't in many areas...by going to their websites and plugging your ZIP code into their store locators...so far, so good!).

I do have one idea that I would really like to make for you, but I am not sure that it's going to pan out. I had hoped that one of our local stores would get their act together, and FINALLY get the one thing that I've been waiting for, out on their shelves. I went today to check yet again, and no luck. Not one of them, and it's something that they should carry in bulk, just like their other locations do. UGH!! Still, I might have something that will work, and I will play with it this weekend to see if I can get it done. If not, I can always pick up something else to pop into the box! This may turn out to be an all-purchase reap!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> LadyGoats, tell us about the shrunken head. I've always loved the one members make and people receive. I don't have the skill.


The shrunken head was made from air dry clay. I found a tute on Instructables a few years ago when we did the one-item reaper (and it was one of the few things I felt I could make well enough for Saki's already incredible collection), so I found the instructions I'd printed off and made another. The hair was made from yarn, I brushed the yarn out and got glued it to his head. 

Here's the instructable. If I can do, you can do it!

https://www.google.com/amp/www.instructables.com/id/Sculpting-a-Shrunken-Head/?amp_page=true


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> And last but certainly not least my superduperfantadticcoolawesome hand quilted wall hanging!! How amazingly talented you two are  It's huge! I don't know if I have a favorite thing. You guys put so much thought into my wonderful gifts. I appreciate you very much. You've certainly put me in the mood to decorate. I will use it all and display everything with pride.


I am going to steal this from you Bernice.. I keep coming back admiring it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I have to share so lady goats little goats made me so candles I want to show you all what I did with them 
They are displayed in my cabniet of curiosities 
In this special box








































They are so fantastic. Thank you again little goat lily and daisy


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok I have to share so lady goats little goats made me so candles I want to show you all what I did with them
> They are displayed in my cabniet of curiosities
> In this special box
> View attachment 468865
> ...


They are elated. Now they're calling each other fairies, and spinning in circles. That was so sweet of you! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love that you posted a breakdown Ghouliet. It helps people who worry about sending extravagant expensive gifts. It gives people confidence and good ideas also. I do the same thing. I clearance shop and redo things. I try to recycle. I use to buy a lot of things when I first started. 

I'm honored that you gave me your moms bottles and I promise to take good care of them and display them with pride. You would never ever know that they didn't come in that rack. They fit perfectly. Exactly. 

I hear you on the shipping! I'm sure that was a true nightmare!


QUOTE=Spanishtulip;2274001]Awesome items Ghouliet!

You are a shopper after my own heart 

I love the breakdown of everything you bought/made/re-purposed it makes for great inspiration

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> I am going to steal this from you Bernice.. I keep coming back admiring it!


Maybe you and Ghouliet could come up with a swap Kelloween. You paint her something fabulous and she can send you one of her other ones


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We've been reaped and we love it! Will post pics tomorrow, but wanted to jump on here to say thank you to our Secret Reaper, whoever you are!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Booswife02, The shelf was not quite deep enough so I placed a washer under each shelf cross bar. It gave me just enough space that the bottles would fit well. I was very pleased with the way it turned out. When I bought it the cross bars were loose and the finish was pretty bad. After filling holes with wood putty, sanding, staining and sealing it now looks like a new spice rack.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a perfect find. It was meant to be haha.... a little elbow grease and junk becomes a prized possession. That's what reaping is all about. I have some of those vintage wax candle figures that are small. I think I will put those in the bottom to keep up the vintage theme. I'll put my eyeballs in the kitchen  I'll post a pic for you when I dig up my box and get them added.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Ghouliet your shelf looks great!!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Shebear1 said:


> Oh my Minerva!!! I just realized that I attached LAST year's reaper pic to my thank you. (So sorry, Kardec251985!) So, here are the real photos of al the amazing gifts I received from my Secret Reaper THIS year! (BTW, the vintage Devil/demon mask is really super cool!)
> View attachment 468553
> View attachment 468561


Oh no! I thought for sure that the skulls would stand up to shipping because of how heavy they felt. I'm sorry I didn't package them better. Hopefully the 2 other skulls can stand upright somehow without the bottom skull. I'm glad you like the mask!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> Oh, and I know that you don't know who you are, dear victim, but you've not been forgotten. I feel very bad that I didn't send a teaser...but I don't think that I ever have...our area usually gets Halloween very slowly, and I am not as artistic as the others here.
> 
> I have, however, been snatching up cool things here and there for you, in hopes that you don't have these items near you (I attempted to "stalk" your area for certain stores that we have, that aren't in many areas...by going to their websites and plugging your ZIP code into their store locators...so far, so good!).
> 
> I do have one idea that I would really like to make for you, but I am not sure that it's going to pan out. I had hoped that one of our local stores would get their act together, and FINALLY get the one thing that I've been waiting for, out on their shelves. I went today to check yet again, and no luck. Not one of them, and it's something that they should carry in bulk, just like their other locations do. UGH!! Still, I might have something that will work, and I will play with it this weekend to see if I can get it done. If not, I can always pick up something else to pop into the box! This may turn out to be an all-purchase reap!



Ok this is an impressive level of thoughtfulness and stalking trying to find stores not in your victims area! What a great reaper you are!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> I totally agree not only about the mask but the broken skull. I would probaby corpse it up a bit and use it in the graveyard broken. Perhaps he was shot in the head before he died.


This made me laugh it was so perfect - I am so grateful to have found my Halloween Forum family that thinks like this!
Just the other day Graveyard Queen was talking about finishing up her items and her friend was jokingly saying "Is this string of human teeth too creepy" and her responding "oh no I think its lovely". (Don't worry victim you are not getting human teeth - it just illustrates my point that we all 'get it'!)

It is a great reap Kardec251985--especially that scary mask! I know its a bummer that the skull broke - I felt bad when something I sent in a previous reap broke too. Thankfully we are in the right place where people see more than one purpose for everything!


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

Dear my victim: 
I'm sorry I haven't gotten this out to you yet. I had Dragon*Con last week-end, and now my home is in a state of emergency. Irma is bearing down on us, likely to strike tomorrow evening. I have stashed your new sock monkey, bunting, and 21 foam bats in a closet. As long as an oak branch doesn't penetrate our roof, your gift should survive and I'll get them mailed out as early as I can next week.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I got a few days behind and there was so much reaper goodness to catch up on! Just worked my way through the thread catching up and wanted to say::

Booswife2 - what an unbelievable reaping! You knocked it out of the park again Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet! (So glad you ended up deciding to stay in the reaper). The potion bottle and rack are a gorgeous collection. Then add to that the other items like the awesome spell book and 13 hour clock and of course the pièce de ré·sis·tance that puts your stamp on the reap - the quilted wall hanging! Great work!

LadyGoats - don't I remember you expressing concern about your reaping abilities? Woah what a reap! So many great items including the shawl and cape. Congrats Saki.Girl--and what an awesome way to display the candles (as an aside really cool cabinet of curiosities you have put together!)

Kymmm--what a thoughtful and generous reaping you gave Graveyard Queen. She was texting Spookerstar and I as she was opening it. When I got the first text with the picture of the outside of the box and saw your name I was already so happy for her because of the stunning reaping you gave Spookerstar last year! I was blown away by all the thought and work you put into it (and might have absconded with some the items if I lived closer). Thanks for making all of our day!

Can't wait to see more pictures as the reaps start winging their way to where they are going!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

This arrived in the mail today and caught me by surprise! First I thought it was my cousin, who happens to live in the same city as the return address, then I thought it was from the card exchange, but alas, it was from my reaper!

















Thank you so much! This really made my day!  Now I'm going to take advantage of the fact that the little one has fallen asleep and go to bed myself. Funny how a few years ago I never would have imagined going to bed before 9pm.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Ghouliet your shelf looks great!!


How are things? I've been thinking about you since I saw the path of the storm changed. THINKING ABOUT YOU STILL! 



Witchful Thinking said:


> LadyGoats - don't I remember you expressing concern about your reaping abilities? Woah what a reap! So many great items including the shawl and cape. Congrats Saki.Girl--and what an awesome way to display the candles (as an aside really cool cabinet of curiosities you have put together!)


I'm not normally concerned about my reaping abilities... but then I got Saki.Girl, and realized that there's nearly nothing I could do that she couldn't do better! She's SO talented!!! Thank god she said she wanted a cape... A cape I could do!

I didn't realize until today that I might be reaped soon! Went to check the mail, and just before I opened the mail box I got excited at the possibility of a package!

There was a package.... but it was coffee  For the first time, I was disappointed to get my coffee subscription...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

AAaaaah! I love that card, lizzyborden! Great job adding the to the anticipation, whoeverherreaperis


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

To my dear victim, despite being a procrastinator, I am likely going to be shipping your box at the last minute. While I'm not in the direct path of Hurricane Irma, my city will be getting lots of heavy rain and high winds as she passes nearby, which will delay me getting to the post office. Fear not, I am putting the last finishing touches on things and will be getting it in the mail as soon as I can. I hope you are also staying safe as Irma makes landfall!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Graveyard Queen, I'm curious... Your box traveled just about as far as it could. I'm in California and you are in New York. What condition was the box in?? I taped the bajeebus out of it!! lol I saw that the witch bottles were still in one piece so it must not have been too terrible..


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

5 Days before shipping due. All the beautiful reaps already out there, I feel so far behind. This reaper has been busy working and going to school, fear not my dear victim I have not forsaken your gift of the dead, there will be at least a partial before the end of days. I just need to work on that special touch.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> Last night I came home to a package and I didn't recognize the name or state and it was certified. I must have been reaped right?!?
> 
> But no! it was a super cute birthday gift from my niece GraveyardQueen. Adorable! And perfect for my creepy conservatory!
> Thank you for my extra Reaping!
> Just had to share


Oh my God, I've missed your b-day AGAIN. Every year I tell myself I'll remember, and never do. Creeping Shadows is the same day as my brother's, yours I guess I have to write down. So sorry, happy REALLY belated birthday SpookerStar. Love what GraveyardQueen sent.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Oh my God, I've missed your b-day AGAIN. Every year I tell myself I'll remember, and never do. Creeping Shadows is the same day as my brother's, yours I guess I have to write down. So sorry, happy REALLY belated birthday SpookerStar. Love what GraveyardQueen sent.


When you get this old you forget your own birthday


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> Graveyard Queen, I'm curious... Your box traveled just about as far as it could. I'm in California and you are in New York. What condition was the box in?? I taped the bajeebus out of it!! lol I saw that the witch bottles were still in one piece so it must not have been too terrible..


The mail did a nice job. The tape all held and nothing broke!

















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

How about a teaser photo


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I shipped my gift to my victim today! It's exciting to see all these awesome gifts from the Halloween Forum Community!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

lots of boxes in route to their victims!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

bethene said:


> lots of boxes in route to their victims!


Mine's not! Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Some thing's going to be delivered tomorrow. . .

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, Oh, OHHHHHH

I know that teaser MUST BE FOR ME, Im the goddess. It is reaching for Texas and me.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

bethene said:


> lots of boxes in route to their victims!


Mine's not out either. Had to make my own box. Gonna look silly, but should be out in the next 2 days.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

mine either..mo excuse..I am just old and slow..., mine will go out the last day...probably...


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Mine is shipping today


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Well hot dog, mine should be mailed Wednesday. A whole two days before the deadline. Whoop whoop. If I get it packed up that is.
Printersdevil, Isn't the arm pointing up? 
aren't you below me on the map? Or, is the photo upside down? I guess we shall wait and see.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

There's a box that should be delivered north of me today!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Blah, Monday! Excited to see what comes in today!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

dear victim, be on the lookout for your package on Wednesday!!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

While I made good progress over the weekend, I still have a bit more to do. Better step it up!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

My victim is due to get theirs delivered today... I am excited to hear from them when they open it! I am not good with small crafty things so this took probably more time, thought, and effort than it really should have. But I had fun putting it together!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> mine either..mo excuse..I am just old and slow..., mine will go out the last day...probably...


Lol! You know I usually don't feel anywhere near my age, but in the past few weeks I feel my age + 20 years!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay victim, I'll package tonight if everything is dry and then ship tomorrow, otherwise by Wednesday at the latest. So excited to spook you!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey reaper, if your reading, i loved those plants that spookerstar got. and loveandeyeballs, i love you get into the spirit while working on your gift by sporting a cool headband. and hopelsslyinsane, i know what that is. its those dot candies on a sheet. yummy. windborn. ewwww. lol. saki, is the shrunken head homemade. i like that a lot. and the crocheted scarf was a treasure, wow! amazing gifts. i loved all of it. i dont get on the internet to often, so this was fun.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Got mine & i love it!!


This great little trunk that will go in the LR somewhere.















I swear I almost bought this sign at HG a few weeks ago!








My Reaper knew I was a sucker for these solar bobblers. They'll go in the car soon.








And these super aweseome sachets with my fave Christopher Lee on one of them. One is currently hanging off the fan in our BR for the scent.








Yet I don't know who my Reaper is, he or she didn't sign the card, it was just signed "Your Reaper." So if you wanna come outta the Reaper closet feel free!

As for my soon-to-be victim, I too am waiting for something to dry so it will go out this week, Thursday at the latest, tomorow the earliest!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got a card from my Reaper warning me that my time is running out... Great card BTW


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Someone is getting reaped this Wednesday


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

3 of my crafts didn't go as expected. With that at least I know what doesn't work. Dear Victim ty for being my guinea pig.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Got mine & i love it!!
> 
> 
> This great little trunk that will go in the LR somewhere.
> ...




Great vintage photos on your chest and Halloween ornaments. Those ornaments look quilited. Great idea transfering vintage pics to make ornaments. Good job Reaper and very creative


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Got mine & i love it!!
> Yet I don't know who my Reaper is, he or she didn't sign the card, it was just signed "Your Reaper." So if you wanna come outta the Reaper closet feel free!!


I wasn't sure the protocol for outing ourselves... so anyway... ENJOY!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They're actually patches that could be taken off & used elsewhere. The sachet smell great too.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

And I got my package this afternoon just as I was walking out the door for work. I quickly ran in and opened it like a 4 year old on Christmas. I did not have time to photograph or properly enjoy an of it but I did grab the socks and now am wearing them at the studio all day as I teach dance... so my feet are on full dispaly!!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> They're actually patches that could be taken off & used elsewhere. The sachet smell great too.


scents are tricky... I wasn't sure about forcing my favorite smell on someone else.. Glad you like it.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

*I've Been Reaped!*

I've been reaped by the awesome dbruner again! I loved everything! 







3 bags, one big one for me and two little ones for my nephews. They will be so excited! I am going to take that "halloweird" bag everywhere! 








Oh my gosh, the Day of the Dead stuff is beautiful! I love the table runner! And the little skull notepad is going in my work bag.























Everything all together. I'll post again when the nephews open their bags (I peeked; they are going to _love _them)








Thank you again dbruner. I know you are weathering the storm in Florida right now, and it might be a while before you see this. I hope you and your loved ones are all ok.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

[email protected][email protected]@@!$#!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you kidding me??????


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


Anything we can help with?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Who are you?????


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Disaster struck tonight. I was trying out a box but it was just a bit too small. Forgetting that I didn't tape the bottom I picked everything up and wham! Smashed! I had to leave the room and cry for a little bit but not that I have dried my tears I think I can fix it. 
Ahhhh! Reaper Drama!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I came home to a wonderful package, from..... someone....... Who so far remains anonymous.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

There is a fantastic Harry Potter mug!!!! Enough room in here to make an amazing hot chocolate with Baileys


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

You saw that I love cooking, so I now have halloween hot pads, & oven mit!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

A pumpkin carving kit ( I needed a new one! I grew a bumper crop of pumpkins this year, perfect!)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Disaster struck tonight. I was trying out a box but it was just a bit too small. Forgetting that I didn't tape the bottom I picked everything up and wham! Smashed! I had to leave the room and cry for a little bit but not that I have dried my tears I think I can fix it.
> Ahhhh! Reaper Drama!


 I can't hit like. I'm so sorry. I would be so upset myself. Oh, I feel so bad for you.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

this really cool witch sign that I'll hang up tonight


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

On a happier note, I found wrapping paper tonight.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Pumpkin lawn staked for my theme this year


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Jack Skellington reusable ice cubes & glass, soooo coooolll


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

A Nightmare Before Christmas COLORING BOOK!!?? Are yiu kidding me? I love it!! I can't wait to color in it!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Who are you?????


Has someone been Reaped?!?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

And Holy $></!, a Harry potter CRAFTING BOOK??? How incredibly cool!!! I cant wait to make stuff!!! Sorry to my victim this year, but next year's crafts will be better thanks this!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Was there catnip in the box??


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> I can't hit like. I'm so sorry. I would be so upset myself. Oh, I feel so bad for you.


Looks like super glue is working. May not be a total do over. Now if it lasts in shipping...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

here is the box


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry this has taken so long - crazy weekend. Here are the pics of our reap!

It took forever to realize that it was our reap - we ordered three items from Zulily recently and have received two. So when there was a box on our front porch we assumed it was the third item. But we noticed that the box wasn't from Zulily and then when this amazing thing appeared in the box instead of a dragon door bell-chime-thing we were completely confused. I just kept saying "I didn't order that. It's so cool! But I didn't order it.". I suppose at this point I have to admit that I tend to have almost shopaholic tendencies where Halloween stuff is concerned, so I was starting to think it could be possible that I did actually order it in my sleep or something. 
It was hours later that I noticed the shipping label said "Normallikeyou" above our names. Hours! 

We loooooooooovvvvvve her! Thank you so much, dear Reaper!


























If this pic wasn't sideways it would be easier to tell how tall she is! We have 9 foot ceilings - she's pretty close to it!









Again - thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

And the card


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Pepper & Hermione are LOVING the tissue paper


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you so much Grimm, whoever you are! Yiu really stalked me well, everything is perfect!! This really made me smile, thank you for everything! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

NormalLikeYou said:


> I'm so sorry this has taken so long - crazy weekend. Here are the pics of our reap!


That's AMAZING!! Did your stalker reveal themselves? 




Lady Arsenic said:


> Who are you?????


What a fun, fun reap!! Hopefully your reaper will creep outta the shadows... good job, reaper!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Hurray - some more great reaps!! chachabella did I read that right that your victim RCIAG and you got your packages on the same day!!?? Too fun!
Amyml - some great stuff...and I love those skull plates!! dbruner good work!

Lady Arsenic - what a wonderful reap. I LOVE those coloring books and that HP mug. Can't wait to find out who your reaper is!
Same for you NormaLikeYou - wonder you your reapers is! I haven't seen that witch before---I like how tall it is!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

im the goddess said:


> On a happier note, I found wrapping paper tonight.



I found some great wrapping paper today too, but unfortunately I've already wrapped several of my victim's things in some makeshift wrapping paper that I recycled from my Cracker Barrel order. Do I rewrap it all in the better paper? Hmmmm. Dilemmas!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> Disaster struck tonight. I was trying out a box but it was just a bit too small. Forgetting that I didn't tape the bottom I picked everything up and wham! Smashed! I had to leave the room and cry for a little bit but not that I have dried my tears I think I can fix it.
> Ahhhh! Reaper Drama!


Oooohhhh noooo thats so painful!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I came home to a wonderful package, from..... someone....... Who so far remains anonymous.


I just got to see some of this up close. Amazing Reap whoever you are!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Just got back from Spookerstar's house (cant ask for better neighbors!) Someone has a really cool reap headed their way! It looks so Awesome! I'm now ready to decorate, we planned out our haunt, I still havn't eaten dinner, but I've been eating Halloween candy. I'm ready for Halloween. Right meow!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Hurray - some more great reaps!! chachabella did I read that right that your victim RCIAG and you got your packages on the same day!!?? Too fun!
> Amyml - some great stuff...and I love those skull plates!! dbruner good work!
> 
> Lady Arsenic - what a wonderful reap. I LOVE those coloring books and that HP mug. Can't wait to find out who your reaper is!
> Same for you NormaLikeYou - wonder you your reapers is! I haven't seen that witch before---I like how tall it is!


Yes, I was looking at HF and RCIAG's post when I realized the time and knew I needed to dash out the door for work, and just as I did I got the text notice that a package was left on the porch!! So it was all happening at the exact same time!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

And I finally am home and can look over my reaps! 

Some creepy worms which go great in my guest bath, because that whole room will be taken over by cockroaches and spiders... and now worms.



















A door chime... which actually is already attached to the door to the back porch. And I hung it on a magnet down low so it will be used by the dogs to let me know when they need out. The old ribbon and bell I have there can go to on to another life in some other project.











This super cute wall hanging










I can NEVER have too much creepy cloth!!









This bad a$$ little bottle of poison.









A very warty jack-o-lantern and his friend the raven!









These pretty roses that unexpectedly are staring at you!



















And of course the socks.... only as I was finishing up late tonight one of my students FINALLY noticed my feet...just goes to show how much my students actually pay attention lol. Forgive his potty mouth!
https://www.facebook.com/mcravenbal...833906/1297972283645015/?type=2&theater&ifg=1


And a massive thank you to Windborn for the thoughtful gifts!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

NormalLikeYou said:


> I'm so sorry this has taken so long - crazy weekend. Here are the pics of our reap!
> 
> It took forever to realize that it was our reap - we ordered three items from Zulily recently and have received two. So when there was a box on our front porch we assumed it was the third item. But we noticed that the box wasn't from Zulily and then when this amazing thing appeared in the box instead of a dragon door bell-chime-thing we were completely confused. I just kept saying "I didn't order that. It's so cool! But I didn't order it.". I suppose at this point I have to admit that I tend to have almost shopaholic tendencies where Halloween stuff is concerned, so I was starting to think it could be possible that I did actually order it in my sleep or something.
> It was hours later that I noticed the shipping label said "Normallikeyou" above our names. Hours!
> ...



That is an awesome witch!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

RCIAG great Reap! I love the trunk. The sign is Awesome.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG, I am gonna be so close to deadline..Waiting on some eyes in the mail ..lol


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Was there catnip in the box??


Hey, how did my cat, Quinn, get in this pictures? Ha! Ha! Cats really are magical!  Either that or she has a doppelganger.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

RCIAG that trunk is amazing! I think it would stay out all year. NormalLikeYou that is a huge witch, where on earth did your Reaper find that. So glad you have ceilings so tall. Chachabella those worms are so gross! They look amazing in your bathroom though. Hope it doesn't keep people from washing their hands


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Finally got my reaper gifts sent today, so my victim should get it by the 18th! Be patient, my pretty! My flying monkeys are on their way!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> And Holy $></!, a Harry potter CRAFTING BOOK??? How incredibly cool!!! I cant wait to make stuff!!! Sorry to my victim this year, but next year's crafts will be better thanks this!


LOVE This!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I found some great wrapping paper today too, but unfortunately I've already wrapped several of my victim's things in some makeshift wrapping paper that I recycled from my Cracker Barrel order. Do I rewrap it all in the better paper? Hmmmm. Dilemmas!


It's Okay... just send it the way it is.. I don't mind!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I love seeing all these great pear gifts. I get so many new ideas from everyone.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I came home to a wonderful package, from..... someone....... Who so far remains anonymous.


I'm your Reaper this year. I'm so glad you like everything. Did the mug make it ok?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Was there catnip in the box??


You kitty probably smell my 3 spoiled kitty's on the box.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Thank you so much Grimm, whoever you are! Yiu really stalked me well, everything is perfect!! This really made me smile, thank you for everything! Happy Halloween!!


Your very welcome, I had a great time stalking you and shopping for your goodies.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I'm your Reaper this year. I'm so glad you like everything. Did the mug make it ok?


Hooray!!! Spooky_Girl1980!!! Great job, the mug and everything else made it just fine! Thanks again! Can't wait for the weekend to play with my new toys!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

My cats must like your cats, (&boxes, but we knew that already) they are still playing/sniffing.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Someone has something waiting for them at the post office...









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

oooooooo someone has two packages on the way!!! They should be there by FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wickedwench said:


> oooooooo someone has two packages on the way!!! They should be there by FRIDAY!!!!!


oh oh oh!! Me!! Me!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I knew immediately when I looked out the window at my front door that I had a box from my reaper today. Yay!

And whoever you are, you surely stalked me to know that I was creating a garden scene this year for Halloween (with my potted hands and Venus flytraps), and sent me this lovely potted plant! They are twins named Ramses and Aida, born from Cleopatra, an African strangler plant owned by Morticia. Well, you'll all just have to read the note on the card for the rest of the story! It's really put me in the mood to watch The Addams Family, which I just so happen to have on DVD.

Thank you so very much, whoever you are! This is going to go perfectly in my little wicked garden!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I knew immediately when I looked out the window at my front door that I had a box from my reaper today. Yay!
> 
> And whoever you are, you surely stalked me to know that I was creating a garden scene this year for Halloween (with my potted hands and Venus flytraps), and sent me this lovely potted plant! They are twins named Ramses and Aida, born from Cleopatra, an African strangler plant owned by Morticia. Well, you'll all just have to read the note on the card for the rest of the story! It's really put me in the mood to watch The Addams Family, which I just so happen to have on DVD.
> 
> ...


Wow! I love this! 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I knew immediately when I looked out the window at my front door that I had a box from my reaper today. Yay!
> 
> And whoever you are, you surely stalked me to know that I was creating a garden scene this year for Halloween (with my potted hands and Venus flytraps), and sent me this lovely potted plant! They are twins named Ramses and Aida, born from Cleopatra, an African strangler plant owned by Morticia. Well, you'll all just have to read the note on the card for the rest of the story! It's really put me in the mood to watch The Addams Family, which I just so happen to have on DVD.
> 
> ...


Oooh I love this!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited....so many reaps are on their way to their victims! Your boxes should arrive on Thursday dear victim---your wait is almost over!

maggiesvineyard---I love that plant!!

Spooky_Girl1980---so glad you revealed yourself. Great reap of Lady Arsenic!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ours is on it's way... so dear victim just a little more patience and you;ll be in for a surprise... a good one we hope.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

So excited for everyone! My person should get there package sometime tomorrow!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Witchful Thinking, is it bad to say that I would accept real human teeth? As long as the extraction process was on the up and up. _ 



Witchful Thinking said:


> This made me laugh it was so perfect - I am so grateful to have found my Halloween Forum family that thinks like this!
> Just the other day Graveyard Queen was talking about finishing up her items and her friend was jokingly saying "Is this string of human teeth too creepy" and her responding "oh no I think its lovely". (Don't worry victim you are not getting human teeth - it just illustrates my point that we all 'get it'!)



_Theda LaStrel, how did you fair during Irma? After Harvey, I honestly wished all of my friends could have just packed up and left! I was expecting her to be so much worse, like here worse, even worse than here, but a hurricane of any kind is a pain in the tush!_



Theda LaStrel said:


> Dear my victim:
> I'm sorry I haven't gotten this out to you yet. I had Dragon*Con last week-end, and now my home is in a state of emergency. Irma is bearing down on us, likely to strike tomorrow evening. I have stashed your new sock monkey, bunting, and 21 foam bats in a closet. As long as an oak branch doesn't penetrate our roof, your gift should survive and I'll get them mailed out as early as I can next week.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Struggling to find a box right now. Hoping my husband can find one at work! Got word that my victim did well through the storm so there is no need to delay shipping. Still hoping to get one more skull done before a box manifests itself XD


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> Kelloween, you're my sister from another mister. I always ship on the last day and never send out teasers. I guess I'm just slow and old, too.


 

I am the EXACT same way. I always ship the last day but this year I'm making it the second-to-last day which is tomorrow & I have never done a teaser. I'm usually lucky to get done what I do get done & can't remember to do teasers.

Wednesday is my half day & after I hit CVS & the grocery store I'm going home & packing it all up properly & sending it out UPS tomorrow!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many boxes out there with the flying monkeys...this is going to get exciting!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Ours is on it's way... so dear victim just a little more patience and you;ll be in for a surprise... a good one we hope.


Yay!! I LOVE surprises!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Ring said:


> So excited for everyone! My person should get there package sometime tomorrow!


Oh boy!! I'll be on the look out!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Any moment now my victim, the ghoulish express should be knocking at your door. MUAHHH HAA HAA


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Squeeee!! I'm just loving this, right now! 

GiggleFairy, Kelloween, RCIAG, I'm usually right there with you all, but I didn't craft a whole lot this time. This Reaper had a whole different feel to me (could just be where I am, mentally...). 

I will be out of town this weekend. If my Reaper has sent anything my way, DON'T WORRY! It'll be safe (either in a package mailbox, or I'll have my neighbor bring it inside when she walks the dog). Need to get my butt in gear and finish up some prop maintenance before heading outta town. If I get everything done, I'm onto the Second Reaper!!


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

Irma spared us; we had only to deal with basic tree debris, and were without power for less than 24 hours. We also got 3 days off work, so I'm not complaining at all. We fared much better than the Caribbean and the Keys, and Texas did with Harvey. I've got my eye on José, but it doesn't look like he'll impact us. Either way, I got my victim's package mailed today, and it should arrive on Friday.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Good! Glad your ok!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Theda LaStrel said:


> Irma spared us; we had only to deal with basic tree debris, and were without power for less than 24 hours. We also got 3 days off work, so I'm not complaining at all. We fared much better than the Caribbean and the Keys, and Texas did with Harvey. I've got my eye on José, but it doesn't look like he'll impact us. Either way, I got my victim's package mailed today, and it should arrive on Friday.


 I love to start my weekend with a spookiness!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I came home this evening to find another box on my doorstep from my reaper! I wasn't sure at first, because from a distance it was hard to tell with the other boxes I had delivered at the same time (more Halloween stuff that I probably didn't need of course!)., but there was a Halloween picture on top just like the last box that gave it away. 

All I can say is this bouquet is absolutely beautiful! I love all the little details you took, with the skulls, eyes, and snakes placed in the center of each flower. Really the pictures don't do this justice, but that's the best my camera could get. Seriously, LOVE LOVE LOVE this!

And you still have not revealed yourself, but I feel like you have left me a few clues to give me a hint of who you are, so I think I know.....shall I tell you? Oh wait, you already know


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I love all the reaps so far. So much talent and thought going on. So excited to see more posts as the boxes are flying. Mine has been mailed so be on the look out my victim. I do hope everything arrives okay. I tried to wrap everything well.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I came home this evening to find another box on my doorstep from my reaper! I wasn't sure at first, because from a distance it was hard to tell with the other boxes I had delivered at the same time (more Halloween stuff that I probably didn't need of course!)., but there was a Halloween picture on top just like the last box that gave it away.
> 
> All I can say is this bouquet is absolutely beautiful! I love all the little details you took, with the skulls, eyes, and snakes placed in the center of each flower. Really the pictures don't do this justice, but that's the best my camera could get. Seriously, LOVE LOVE LOVE this!
> 
> And you still have not revealed yourself, but I feel like you have left me a few clues to give me a hint of who you are, so I think I know.....shall I tell you? Oh wait, you already know


Gorgeous bouquet---am I crazy or did you change your screen name? Is that something we can do now?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!!! 

So funny thing--I was working the closing night shift at work so I was getting ready around 12:30 pm. Right before I got into the shower my ears went up and I wennt to my front door. And what do I find? MY BEAUTIFUL BOX! It was like October magic just spoke to me and put me on autopilot lol. Sorry for not posting sooner but like I said I was heading into work. I did tear through everything first though!! (It would have killed me at work otherwise). 

I still don't know who my reaper is...I have a CLUEEEEE because of a teaser picture posted that matches what's in my box but I remember that user saying they were shipping on wednesday....so whoever you are Reaper, THANK YOUUUUUU!!!!!

I struggled to get everything in the photo!! I did manage to get a picture of everything underneath my Halloween Tree! 









So many wonderful things...

Spiders for my terrarium, spooky moss for my toxic greenhouse/witchy garden, the animated broomstick!! I got some skulls, some awesome spider stickers which will look awesome on the floor of my toxic greenhouse, a really cool witch mirror cling!! I'm going to put her on the black skull mirror I made last year. I got some severed hands which I'm going to put in my two cloche jars that I've been trying to figure out what to do with, some awesome shackles, creepy candles, some cool little potion bottles, MY AWESOME BLACK AND RED EYED SKELETONS!!!!!! I LOOOVE the red eyes! So creepy! They'll look awesome with my stuff as well. And THENNN perhaps my favorite thing, amongst a whole box of favorites, are my little blair witch stick men!!! There was. wreath in my box and I immediately got to work with some of the raffia that was provided and created this little witchy dream catcher...









There's also a really cool mirror too!!! It speaks and gets you to look into it before revealing a skeleton face! It's pretty wicked and I can't wait to find a home for it so my guests can be caught off guard. 

Like I said I don't know who my reaper is but please reveal yourself so I can thank you personally!! You hit it out of the park!

Edit: I almost forgot! A picture of the box!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Gorgeous bouquet---am I crazy or did you change your screen name? Is that something we can do now?


Haha no, you're not crazy! You can't change it yourself, but you would need to send a PM the site admin. I wasn't really thinking when I joined last year and just chose a regular name, but now that I've been here a while I wanted something a little more Halloween-y. I figured I wasn't changing it too much so people would still know who I am!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!
> 
> So funny thing--I was working the closing night shift at work so I was getting ready around 12:30 pm. Right before I got into the shower my ears went up and I wennt to my front door. And what do I find? MY BEAUTIFUL BOX! It was like October magic just spoke to me and put me on autopilot lol. Sorry for not posting sooner but like I said I was heading into work. I did tear through everything first though!! (It would have killed me at work otherwise).
> 
> ...


Great Reap and i love that you have your indoor decorations up! Maybe this weekend...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Haha no, you're not crazy! You can't change it yourself, but you would need to send a PM the site admin. I wasn't really thinking when I joined last year and just chose a regular name, but now that I've been here a while I wanted something a little more Halloween-y. I figured I wasn't changing it too much so people would still know who I am!


Mystery solved! I didn't think much about my name and wish I had spent just a bit more time on that. It reminded me of a Saturday Night Live skit. Witchful Thinking is my favorite screen name!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> Mystery solved! I didn't think much about my name and wish I had spent just a bit more time on that. It reminded me of a Saturday Night Live skit. Witchful Thinking is my favorite screen name!


Sorry the system wouldn't let me edit my post because it was too close to the last one. Meant to add I love your sideboard and mirror!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!
> 
> So funny thing--I was working the closing night shift at work so I was getting ready around 12:30 pm. Right before I got into the shower my ears went up and I wennt to my front door. And what do I find? MY BEAUTIFUL BOX! It was like October magic just spoke to me and put me on autopilot lol. Sorry for not posting sooner but like I said I was heading into work. I did tear through everything first though!! (It would have killed me at work otherwise).
> 
> ...


Your welcome. Im glad you like everything. I liked how your skeleton birds and rats turned out so much I made a set for myself


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Godcrusher said:


> Your welcome. Im glad you like everything. I liked how your skeleton birds and rats turned out so much I made a set for myself


More photos! I cant see the skeleton bird and rats!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, everyone! It's been super chaotic here & I need to catch up on all the great things in this thread, because I've been offline lately. I apologize to my Reaper for my lack of activity - my daughter has started kindergarten, we had some family birthdays & we can really tell school has started because we've already got a sick kid! Yikes!

But - in the midst of this madness, we received a lovely teaser from our Reaper! It's a sweet cross-stitch of a bat & cat, and certainly gets us in the Halloween mood! The little card warns us "More Soon"! Thank you so much, Reaper!









Can't wait to catch back up!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Yesterday we came home to two boxes on the porch. Neither one was from my reaper. One was from SakiGIrl and the other was from Witchful Thinking. SakiGirl sent a NBC countdown clock she made for my haunt this year. This year I am turning my Resurrection Vale Cemetery into Halloween Town Cemetery. This clock will look great in the haunt. It lights up two ways, not only does the round center light up but there are other lights wrapped around the wreath part of the clock as well. I can't wait to see it in the dark lit up. Ski GIrl also sent NBC stick figure decals. I am going to have to find out from Lil GHouliette which figure she wants to represent her. I am guessing she'll choose the Witch.
Thank you so much. 











Witchful Thinking has got me thinking on what I want to do. She sent me some Halloween fabrics. Most are strips of about 1/4 to 1/3 yard so I am envisioning adding them to a strip quilt I could display in my family room. There is one larger piece I think might make into a really nice pillow. 





















These unexpected gifts are wonderful and really brighten my day. Thank you so very much.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Yesterday we came home to two boxes on the porch. Neither one was from my reaper. One was from SakiGIrl and the other was from Witchful Thinking. SakiGirl sent a NBC countdown clock she made for my haunt this year. This year I am turning my Resurrection Vale Cemetery into Halloween Town Cemetery. This clock will look great in the haunt. It lights up two ways, not only does the round center light up but there are other lights wrapped around the wreath part of the clock as well. I can't wait to see it in the dark lit up. Ski GIrl also sent NBC stick figure decals. I am going to have to find out from Lil GHouliette which figure she wants to represent her. I am guessing she'll choose the Witch.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> ...


What thoughtful ladies; you guys rock!!!! I love the clock, and the fabrics make my heart happy (just this morning, Mr. goats called me a fabricoholic #Accurate). You'll figure something amazing out, I'm sure!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I meant to post here but doing it on mobile apparently sent my post to the discussion thread. I got my box today! I saw it and only had time to glance at it before I had to dash out of the door. I will update in a few hours with pictures. I feel a little bad because I'm still doing last minute crafts for my victim. I'm sorry, victim! I promise it will be worth it!


----------



## StrandedPatrick (May 18, 2014)

Messy pic of trying to fix my design flaw. It will ship late, but I sent an amazon package to tide my reapee over until then.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Ghouliet, I'm just so jealous of your sewing abilities. My mother was a GOD on the sewing machine. She learned to sew before she even went to kindergarten. So obviously by the time she was a mother, she was AMAZING! I remember growing up and picking out clothing and laying out patterns and asking her to make outfits for me to wear to school the next day and she'd whip them out! (Now that I'm an adult I can't believe I did that! Too short notice.) I designed all of my formals and she made them. She even made many of my professional belly dancing pieces. I never learned to sew because I always had it in my mind that she would outlive me. (I have a couple of rare health issues and even had a cardiac arrest at 16 which left me without any heart rhythm for a couple minutes.) So thinking she would "live forever", I never learned to sew. She passed away unexpectedly about 7 months after my emergency brain surgery. My biggest regret is not learning to sew. She did, however, buy a sewing machine for me. It's brand new, still in the box. Once I get re-settled in my place (from the Hurricane Harvey) I may try to learn to sew.  I would love to._


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

meltyface said:


> View attachment 474657
> 
> 
> I LOVE this time of year almost as much as the new found love in my life thanks to my Reaper....my newly acquired Ash decal!! So I came home today to find an EMPTY BOX because my wife couldn't wait 10mins for me to get home and already emptied everything out onto the table lol. But, it is all OK because everything that was sent is AMAZING!
> ...



Meltyface -- I saw in another thread you were having trouble getting your photos to post. Thank you for sticking it out and getting it uploaded!
Who was your reaper?
Love those bottels and sillouete's!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I've been reaped! Came home early not feeling good and in the pouring rain sent by Irma. I had to save the box from the deluge but everything inside was intact! Thank you Reaper! The colors are perfect and are very helpful for my first Halloween party! Though your note mentions something about a candle and none were to be found in the box  Sorry my big girl is in the photo too. Yesterday was her first birthday and I think she thought it was a gift for her!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Yesterday we came home to two boxes on the porch. Neither one was from my reaper. One was from SakiGIrl and the other was from Witchful Thinking. SakiGirl sent a NBC countdown clock she made for my haunt this year. This year I am turning my Resurrection Vale Cemetery into Halloween Town Cemetery. This clock will look great in the haunt. It lights up two ways, not only does the round center light up but there are other lights wrapped around the wreath part of the clock as well. I can't wait to see it in the dark lit up. Ski GIrl also sent NBC stick figure decals. I am going to have to find out from Lil GHouliette which figure she wants to represent her. I am guessing she'll choose the Witch.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> ...


Those fabrics are fantastic. I can't wait to see you finished quilt.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> Yesterday we came home to two boxes on the porch. Neither one was from my reaper. One was from SakiGIrl and the other was from Witchful Thinking. SakiGirl sent a NBC countdown clock she made for my haunt this year. This year I am turning my Resurrection Vale Cemetery into Halloween Town Cemetery. This clock will look great in the haunt. It lights up two ways, not only does the round center light up but there are other lights wrapped around the wreath part of the clock as well. I can't wait to see it in the dark lit up. Ski GIrl also sent NBC stick figure decals. I am going to have to find out from Lil GHouliette which figure she wants to represent her. I am guessing she'll choose the Witch.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> ...


What a great clock for your haunt! And i agree with everyone, those fabrics are amazing. I wish i could sew!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm bummed. My box was estimated to be delivered Tuesday but tracking still shows in transit. I really hope your gifts are doing OK victim. I'll be bitting my nails till I known things made the journey safely.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> _ So thinking she would "live forever", I never learned to sew. She passed away unexpectedly about 7 months after my emergency brain surgery. My biggest regret is not learning to sew. She did, however, buy a sewing machine for me. It's brand new, still in the box. Once I get re-settled in my place (from the Hurricane Harvey) I may try to learn to sew.  I would love to._


A) I hope you are feeling healthier these days.
B) Sorry to hear you lost your mom. Like you I thought mom would be here forever her kidney's had other plans. While I can cook well enought not to burn dinner I can't cook like mom did I miss those yummys. 
C) it's never to late to learn how to sew. I am basically self taught. Had a friend who showed me the basics while I as pregnant with my first child. Got it down well enough to make a dress I wore to my hubby's best friends wedding. Took a community education class to help figure out buttons and zippers. Still not great at those. Got good enough to make my daughter's formal dresses, her Rainbow Brite and Unicorn, son's He Man and Godzilla and nephew's Gremlin Costumes, does that date me. I also learned the wisdom of my mother-in-law saying buying your underwear is SOOOOO much easier then making it. LOL I no longer make underwear she was SOOOO right.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

a_granger said:


> I'm bummed. My box was estimated to be delivered Tuesday but tracking still shows in transit. I really hope your gifts are doing OK victim. I'll be bitting my nails till I known things made the journey safely.


Tracking is only as good as the person doing the scanning. I had one reaper box have the tracking say delivered to the reception desk at an office the next town over when they package should have been halfway cross the country being delivered to a home. Had another reaper box never LEAVE local hub station. NEVER it's still there 3 years later. If not for the fact my victims posted photos I'd never know they were received.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

unlovedpoet said:


> I've been reaped! Came home early not feeling good and in the pouring rain sent by Irma. I had to save the box from the deluge but everything inside was intact! Thank you Reaper! The colors are perfect and are very helpful for my first Halloween party! Though your note mentions something about a candle and none were to be found in the box  Sorry my big girl is in the photo too. Yesterday was her first birthday and I think she thought it was a gift for her!


There's another box coming. It says still in transit but should be there tomorrow. I hope you like the crafts as I am not a crafty person.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Yesterday we came home to two boxes on the porch. Neither one was from my reaper. One was from SakiGIrl and the other was from Witchful Thinking. SakiGirl sent a NBC countdown clock she made for my haunt this year. This year I am turning my Resurrection Vale Cemetery into Halloween Town Cemetery. This clock will look great in the haunt. It lights up two ways, not only does the round center light up but there are other lights wrapped around the wreath part of the clock as well. I can't wait to see it in the dark lit up. Ski GIrl also sent NBC stick figure decals. I am going to have to find out from Lil GHouliette which figure she wants to represent her. I am guessing she'll choose the Witch.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> ...


You are so very welcome going to make my self a clock to in purple and black 
Here it is light up


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, I am cutting it so close..mine will go out tomorrow!! eyes watching you!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> There's another box coming. It says still in transit but should be there tomorrow. I hope you like the crafts as I am not a crafty person.


Thank you shadow panther! I'll keep an eye out for another box and have my SO help too. Anything you make will be much appreciated and cherished for many haunts to come!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm home from class! I opened my box. Thank you so much Djkeebz! I love everything. The little skeleton couple is adorable and the candy sign made me laugh! The pillow already has a home on our recliner. The little pumpkin and broom are on the mantle but I plan to move them into my craft room after Halloween. I can always use more creepy cloth and the scarf is cute. The candle needs batteries but that's not a problem we have plenty. Thank you so much for all the gifts!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Oh wow! I'd say you're doing pretty good Stinkerbell! As far as cooking - I inherited that trait. I'm a good cook. My fat rolls tell me so. _ 



Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> A) I hope you are feeling healthier these days.
> B) Sorry to hear you lost your mom. Like you I thought mom would be here forever her kidney's had other plans. While I can cook well enought not to burn dinner I can't cook like mom did I miss those yummys.
> C) it's never to late to learn how to sew. I am basically self taught. Had a friend who showed me the basics while I as pregnant with my first child. Got it down well enough to make a dress I wore to my hubby's best friends wedding. Took a community education class to help figure out buttons and zippers. Still not great at those. Got good enough to make my daughter's formal dresses, her Rainbow Brite and Unicorn, son's He Man and Godzilla and nephew's Gremlin Costumes, does that date me. I also learned the wisdom of my mother-in-law saying buying your underwear is SOOOOO much easier then making it. LOL I no longer make underwear she was SOOOO right.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

pictures..pictures..pictures?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> More photos! I cant see the skeleton bird and rats!


I SECOND THIS!!



Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Hi, everyone! It's been super chaotic here & I need to catch up on all the great things in this thread, because I've been offline lately. I apologize to my Reaper for my lack of activity - my daughter has started kindergarten, we had some family birthdays & we can really tell school has started because we've already got a sick kid! Yikes!
> 
> But - in the midst of this madness, we received a lovely teaser from our Reaper! It's a sweet cross-stitch of a bat & cat, and certainly gets us in the Halloween mood! The little card warns us "More Soon"! Thank you so much, Reaper!
> 
> ...


Hope things calm down for you, soon! Is that cross-stitched? Either way, I LOVE it! Can't wait to see what else your reaper's cooked up for ya!!



hopelesslyinsane said:


> I meant to post here but doing it on mobile apparently sent my post to the discussion thread. I got my box today! I saw it and only had time to glance at it before I had to dash out of the door. I will update in a few hours with pictures. I feel a little bad because I'm still doing last minute crafts for my victim. I'm sorry, victim! I promise it will be worth it!


I've been having that issue, so I can only reply to comments from the app. Weird! Wherever you posted it, it works! Can't wait to see whatcha got!



StrandedPatrick said:


> Messy pic of trying to fix my design flaw. It will ship late, but I sent an amazon package to tide my reapee over until then.
> View attachment 475345


WHAAAAAA??? That looks SOOOO COOL! I can already tell it's going to be epic... Good luck finding the "flaw".



unlovedpoet said:


> I've been reaped! Came home early not feeling good and in the pouring rain sent by Irma. I had to save the box from the deluge but everything inside was intact! Thank you Reaper! The colors are perfect and are very helpful for my first Halloween party! Though your note mentions something about a candle and none were to be found in the box  Sorry my big girl is in the photo too. Yesterday was her first birthday and I think she thought it was a gift for her!


That looks like it's going to be a huge help to a first Haloween party (how exciting!!!). Do you know who your reaper is?



a_granger said:


> I'm bummed. My box was estimated to be delivered Tuesday but tracking still shows in transit. I really hope your gifts are doing OK victim. I'll be bitting my nails till I known things made the journey safely.


Ugh... The last time that happened to me, the item arrived a week late with damaged packaging. Fingers crossed (for you AND your victim!!!) that everything arrives quickly and safely!!



Saki.Girl said:


> You are so very welcome going to make my self a clock to in purple and black
> Here it is light up
> View attachment 475441


That's even better!!! You're so special, Saki!



Kelloween said:


> Wow, I am cutting it so close..mine will go out tomorrow!! eyes watching you!
> View attachment 475481


EEEeeeek! I LOVE this teaser 



Is it obvious that I finally got a couple minutes to myself? I just love all the pictures being posted!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

Well crimony - missed sign ups again. I am getting worse and worse at this. Props took precedence this year. Are they doing a little one?


----------



## StrandedPatrick (May 18, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> WHAAAAAA??? That looks SOOOO COOL! I can already tell it's going to be epic... Good luck finding the "flaw".


Yup, found it, just needed a diode to isolate power. I should be able to ship next week. I'll let my reapee post what it is as they are in this thread so I don't want to spoil it.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

I have been reaped!! Words can not express how overwhelmed I am. Skullie, you did such an amazing job. Truly I said multiple times I just can't believe it. As I opened the package with my family I kept saying and there is more and there is more. The details the craftsmanship is just so incredible. The photos do not do it justice! I am so inspired by all of this. Thank you! Thank you. From the bottom of my wicked soul. I am so grateful. 

So the package was actually delivered across the street. This happens a lot but we both are good neighbors. It was funny to see my neighbors sons face when he said Mrs. Voorhees







but the neighbors all know how much I love Halloween








It was hard getting into the box. My daughter and I were determined with knife in hand. 
As soon as I read the letter I thought what did I just read. Of course right away my daughter and son were all over opening the gift but I reminded them that this was something I wanted to savor and to allow me to do it







Ps I just love purple and orange. 
The first thing I saw was the beautiful correspondence fabric envelope that was filled with wonderful love letters of dread and instructions to the after life. The fabric is just amazing. Side note part of my love for Halloween stems from my Nana. She was a seamstress and made all our costumes home made. I lost her last year but It was so wonderful to have this wonderful sewn gift. It was truly what I needed. Thank you. 

Under all the purple confetti I found this beautiful ouija trunk filled with all the things My black heart desires. The funny thing is I was on ebay looking at this very ouija pattern. The trunk when opened reveals a whole array of potions, spell ingredients, coins, and even bandaids. The letters and bottles had wax seals on them! Also gorgeous tarrot cards! The photos really do not do this justice. Each box revealed such detail and the spell book was just mind blowing. Any one of these items would have just been so amazing but to receive them all I am just.... Thank you!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Dear Reaper
I am on my last day of vacation 6 hours from home. My house sitter just said I have goodies waiting for me when I get there tomorrow night!! Now to resist the urge to exceed certain speed limits to get home to see what is there!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was reaped by Sikntwizted! I love it. Thank you Sikntwizted. I love it. It's a home made, awesome fogging cauldron. There is also three witch lanterns and a box of flame-less tealights. I also received a teaser card today. I have a video of the cauldron working, but someone can be heard cursing in the background. Spaghetti sauce indecent, LOL. I'll have to get another video later. Sikntwizted, I really love it all, and it will have a special place in my witch display for many years. Thank you for the special gift.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> I'm home from class! I opened my box. Thank you so much Djkeebz! I love everything. The little skeleton couple is adorable and the candy sign made me laugh! The pillow already has a home on our recliner. The little pumpkin and broom are on the mantle but I plan to move them into my craft room after Halloween. I can always use more creepy cloth and the scarf is cute. The candle needs batteries but that's not a problem we have plenty. Thank you so much for all the gifts!


Oh my gosh I love that pillow and the scarf, how cute. Great reap.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Mystery solved! I didn't think much about my name and wish I had spent just a bit more time on that. It reminded me of a Saturday Night Live skit. Witchful Thinking is my favorite screen name!


Ahhhh yes, I get it now! I can see Molly Shannon with her pompoms in my head now chanting, "Spookerstar"!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar said:


> Sorry the system wouldn't let me edit my post because it was too close to the last one. Meant to add I love your sideboard and mirror!


Thanks! Sometimes it's hard to use it as a staging for photos because I always end up in the background in the mirror! LOL


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ahhhh yes, I get it now! I can see Molly Shannon with her pompoms in my head now chanting, "Spookerstar"!


Exactly! 

Wow! There have been some amazing packages the last few days. I cant wait to see the fogger video. I think the spaghetti one would be funny. Thank you everyone for sharing your talent and gifts

Windborn drive safe


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry Reaper Haven't had time to post. Received your gift, thank you very much. With out further ado


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

My blade has struck and victims are in the way. My minions released to deliver the final blow.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I have been reaped!! Words can not express how overwhelmed I am. Skullie, you did such an amazing job. Truly I said multiple times I just can't believe it. As I opened the package with my family I kept saying and there is more and there is more. The details the craftsmanship is just so incredible. The photos do not do it justice! I am so inspired by all of this. Thank you! Thank you. From the bottom of my wicked soul. I am so grateful.
> 
> So the package was actually delivered across the street. This happens a lot but we both are good neighbors. It was funny to see my neighbors sons face when he said Mrs. Voorhees
> 
> ...


LOVING all the witchy and creepy items!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine is FINALLY boxed up....yayyyyy, sending out tomorrow!






oh, and whoever gets this box, there is a note on top in an envelope because of course I forgot to put one in it..:/


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spirits Vineyard---I love that plant. You are going to have to have a witchy green house!!!

Theda, so happy that you were spared a lot of damage from the hurricane. 

Kenneth, I love the dreamcatcher that you made. That is awesome. What a great reap. I am intrigued by the automated broomstick and the witch mirror cling.

There have been great Reaps so far. I am down to the wire but my package takes flight in the morning.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Well dang, I typed up a long thing about the last few reaps and moved to the next page without posting and lost it!!!

Mrs. Voorhees, IF this amazing reap comes up missing from your place THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO REASON to think I had anything to do with it. Just saying...

Skullie, great job. I have a soft spot in my heart for fortune teller things. I always do witches in my display/yard. The last few years I started adding wizards and fortune tellers. Year before last it was simply a set up for the kids to see and not much interaction. Last year was all planned out and there were numerous sections each with sort of mini themes. There were to be mini tables that the props stood or sat that held their wares like Ouija boards, Tarot cards, crystal balls, Runes, etc. I have several Fortune Teller kits that I have made and a Gypsy Witch Kit that bethene made me in a Reaper one year plus I have a traveling witch kit that I made. I am going to have a store set up for my characters to purchase their kits. the entire idea of the walk through is that there is a big gathering or conference of wizards, witches and fortune tellers. There will be all kinds of demonstrations and sales. 

So, I am intrigued by you kit and would love one. I would love to know what some of the things are especially the item beside the Ouija plancette.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> And last but certainly not least my superduperfantadticcoolawesome hand quilted wall hanging!! How amazingly talented you two are  It's huge! I don't know if I have a favorite thing. You guys put so much thought into my wonderful gifts. I appreciate you very much. You've certainly put me in the mood to decorate. I will use it all and display everything with pride.


Thats for me Bernice, they sent it to you by accident...... hehehehe!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's some close up pictures--sorry I forget the images resize themselves so they appear smaller than the original image. 

Here's the skeletons! Love them! 









the stick men, which i turned into the witchy dream catcher because I was IMMEDIATELY struck with inspiration thanks to my awesome reaper 









I love this witch cling...and also here is the mirror i'm going to attach her to...


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow! These reaper packages are phenomenal!! I no longer want any gifts for my birthday or for Christmas, I want Secret Reaper gifts for every occasion/holiday .....for the rest of my life. Truly outstanding reaps!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> Here's some close up pictures--sorry I forget the images resize themselves so they appear smaller than the original image.
> 
> Here's the skeletons! Love them!
> 
> ...


I love that mirror! It will look great work the cling on it [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

My dear victim...your package is FINALLY on the way!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

These reaper gifts have been absolutely incredible! I am always so impressed by the talent from this group! You all are amazing!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Lots of great items I'm seeing in these Reaper packages! And high five to those Reapers who ship before deadline, ha ha ha!

I am one of those last-minute shippers as well, but it is NOT because I haven't been thinking of you, my Victim. It is because I want to cram in so many deadly - I mean, harmless - Halloween gifts! In fact, because I have been thinking of you, I give you this teaser ~


Once upon a midnight dreary,
A Reaper sighed, sad & weary. 

I need a gift, both awesome & eerie
It can't be cute, it can't be cheery!

Aha! I cried, I have a theory -
Should have thought of it sooner, really

Fear not, Victim, I won't treat you cruelly -
You'll love your gift, I promise you truly!



I try to write a poem teaser to all of my Victims, so here's one for this time around! Hope you enjoy it, Victim, and here's one little photo of what will be coming your way when I drop it off tomorrow!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

One more box to tape up and label and it's off to the post office I go!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Printersdevil I love the idea of your characters shopping on their way to the conference. great set up!

Kenneth thank you for the close up, I love them too!

I have noticed so many reaps lately have not revealed their Reapers real name. Seems more then last year. Is it truly secret reaper? I think I have always put my name someplace or given a clue



printersdevil said:


> Well dang, I typed up a long thing about the last few reaps and moved to the next page without posting and lost it!!!
> 
> Mrs. Voorhees, IF this amazing reap comes up missing from your place THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO REASON to think I had anything to do with it. Just saying...
> 
> ...


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was reaped! Thank you so much wicked wench, I love everyrhing. Sadly the awesome candle holders didn't make it. I'm gonna try to fix them. The skull is awesome and I live the heart. All witch stuff is great I can't wait to use it I my display. The egs are so cool! I loved all the creepy bugs and the fairy.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was reaped! Thank you so much wicked wench, I love everyrhing. Sadly the awesome candle holders didn't make it. I'm gonna try to fix them. The skull is awesome and I live the heart. All witch stuff is great I can't wait to use it I my display. The egs are so cool! I loved all the creepy bugs and the fairy.


Cant wait to see the photos!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> I have noticed so many reaps lately have not revealed their Reapers real name. Seems more then last year. Is it truly secret reaper? I think I have always put my name someplace or given a clue


I have always put my name & board name on an enclosed card too.

I also think that in the last couple of years the shippers have really tossed our stuff around. Sometimes it seems like no matter how well we package stuff something ends up broken.

I see how stuff gets tossed around just in the UPS, FedEX & USPS trucks by our regular drivers, I can't even imagine how badly they get tossed around before they even hit the truck.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I was so excited I hit post instead before uploading. I edited the original post with pics.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dealer victim,
I am sorry I have waited until the last possible day to ship!!! 
I hope you find your reap worth the wait!!
Teaser in the meantime


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello Victim, there are some things heading out your way today. When you get them please be sure to open the one that says BEWARE on the box first and if you survive through it you may proceed to the next......hahahahah


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Spookerstar, I always leave my screen name and real name on a card usually in the box but sometimes as a label. I tape it to the outside of the box.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was reaped! Thank you so much wicked wench, I love everyrhing. Sadly the awesome candle holders didn't make it. I'm gonna try to fix them. The skull is awesome and I live the heart. All witch stuff is great I can't wait to use it I my display. The egs are so cool! I loved all the creepy bugs and the fairy.
> 
> View attachment 476025
> 
> ...


Awww... I'm sorry the candle holder didn't make it! 

You are the proud owner of two of our unique creations! My husband makes the skulls and I do believe there aren't many of them out there!! And those eggs are one of my favorite things to make!

So glad you enjoyed everything!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

box two has arrived today. I do hope you like what I made. I am not completely happy with one of them. I need to work on my painting.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I glued them back together and they seem to be holding ok for now. Your eggs where just beautiful. Tell your husband I love the skull. If I may ask, where did you find the caterpillars at? I have been searching for one's for in my witch's kitchen ingredient section. Thank you again for all the goodies.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

So much Halloween excitement at my house today! First thing this morning I finished wrapping up box #2, and at lunch ran out to get it in the mail. Victim, you will be getting 2 boxes within the next 2-3 days, as they went priority mail!

When I came home, I discovered yet another box from my reaper on my doorstep! Oh my goodness! I love your creativity and the details you put into these gifts! 

This "Cyclopsia" plant is a skeleton hand holding an eye, and you may not see it that well but there is a snake that is going through the pot in the front and the back. Unfortunately the pot didn't make it through its travels unscathed.....it's cracked on the bottom left side. I'd hate to try and re-pot it since I would have to redo the snake and my version may not come out as nice, so I may just try to plug up the hole with some Plaster of Paris and then paint it.

I'll try whatever works, because this is going to go great in my wicked garden. Thank you SOOoOOOoOO very much! 

































Oh, and the box....it's the top one!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I glued them back together and they seem to be holding ok for now. Your eggs where just beautiful. Tell your husband I love the skull. If I may ask, where did you find the caterpillars at? I have been searching for one's for in my witch's kitchen ingredient section. Thank you again for all the goodies.


I believe I got the caterpillars from the 99 cent store. 

Yay I am glad the glue is holding!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped Hallorenescene was my wonderful reaper, and the box says box 1 of 2, I will take pictures later today and get them posted, I love everything thank you so much Hallorenescene!!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

The reaps are coming fast and furious now!! And so many more on their way! I was only away one day and I got WAY behind. Just caught up and am so amazed and the generosity. People have gone even more above and beyond than usual. There were so many I can't remember them all - some that I can think of:

*spooky_girl1980* - MASSIVE reap. SO much good stuff. Those eggs are to die for. You are so talented *WickedWench*!

*Kenneth* - thank you for the additional pictures. Love those black skeletons and the skull mirror-WOW. The Blair Witch sticks are super creepy. Well done *Godcrusher*!

*imthegoddess* - a fogging cauldron!?!?! *sikntwizted* the look is so cool. I bet its amazing in its full working glory (I cracked up about the cursing incident *imthegoddess*!)

*Mrs. Voorhees* - that is truly an epic reap. I can't even pick out a favorite item. *Skullie* that's such beautiful and professional work.

*StrandedPatrick* - what a teaser picture! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

More keep pouring in! Spirits Vineyard - you are going to have such a great spooky garden. The snake coming out of the pot is great!

Bethene - can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> box two has arrived today. I do hope you like what I made. I am not completely happy with one of them. I need to work on my painting.


Shadow Panther you are such a liar! You are an amazing crafter! I had to catch my breathe so many times because of how awesome your go were! Heed skull is my absolute favorite. I need to put a shelf up in my hall bathroom so I can have it displayed year round! And the spell book is so killer. It will go perfectly in my potions cabinet, along with a clue for my mystery party  I m in love with everything. This was my first Secret Reaper ever, and I have a lot to live up to next go round! Also, I had no clue what I was going to do outside this year. The green lights and webbing have totally inspired me! And the makeup was a thoughtful inclusion as well. They will help tremendously in completing my costume this year. Gah, I'm just so happy. Thank you Shadow Panther!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I tried to take pictures of my nephews opening their gifts from dbruner, but uh, they're quick little buggers. They loved the lights and were super excited about the Pez (I think their mom is planning on stealing some of it).  The four-year-old is a huge fan of stickers right now, so he's happy.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

unlovedpoet said:


> Shadow Panther you are such a liar! You are an amazing crafter! I had to catch my breathe so many times because of how awesome your go were! Heed skull is my absolute favorite. I need to put a shelf up in my hall bathroom so I can have it displayed year round! And the spell book is so killer. It will go perfectly in my potions cabinet, along with a clue for my mystery party  I m in love with everything. This was my first Secret Reaper ever, and I have a lot to live up to next go round! Also, I had no clue what I was going to do outside this year. The green lights and webbing have totally inspired me! And the makeup was a thoughtful inclusion as well. They will help tremendously in completing my costume this year. Gah, I'm just so happy. Thank you Shadow Panther!!!


what a wonderfulreap! nice job, Shadow Panther!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oh yeh, whoever gets mine..it has another box...a long ugly massive held together by 2 rolls of tape thing..you will know it when you see it..:/ I sure hope nothing breaks, I am not a pretty or good wrapper!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

Dearest Victim I sent your package off today. It's flying South and should be to you in 3 days.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I glued them back together and they seem to be holding ok for now. Your eggs where just beautiful. Tell your husband I love the skull. If I may ask, where did you find the caterpillars at? I have been searching for one's for in my witch's kitchen ingredient section. Thank you again for all the goodies.


I found some at Spirit this year for the first time. If you don't see them around PM me and I will send you a some.

It is sad so many things are getting broken in shipping. Sometimes you do wonder if they do it on purpose. I hope not


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

unlovedpoet said:


> Shadow Panther you are such a liar! You are an amazing crafter! I had to catch my breathe so many times because of how awesome your go were! Heed skull is my absolute favorite. I need to put a shelf up in my hall bathroom so I can have it displayed year round! And the spell book is so killer. It will go perfectly in my potions cabinet, along with a clue for my mystery party  I m in love with everything. This was my first Secret Reaper ever, and I have a lot to live up to next go round! Also, I had no clue what I was going to do outside this year. The green lights and webbing have totally inspired me! And the makeup was a thoughtful inclusion as well. They will help tremendously in completing my costume this year. Gah, I'm just so happy. Thank you Shadow Panther!!!


Oh man I want one of those bird candle holder. Amazing! Beautiful work


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Amyml, I wasn't able to get online until today. So glad you and the boys liked everything! Thanks for posting the pics. My power went out last Sunday when Irma got close. Luckily, I only had debris in my yard and power outage. We were really fortunate in my area, power is coming back slowly here, I got mine back this afternoon. I have a lot of catching up to do on this thread.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

All caught up now. What amazing reaps!!! Everyone is so generous and creative, I don't have it straight who made and gave what, just that all are so cool!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

WOW!! Oh, wow! wow!!
That was my reaction to opening my boxes when I got home!
First the boxes - all decorated up!







The smaller one had goodies for my fuzzy crew! The dogs immediately claimed the ones they wanted and Rico-kitty said ALL the mices were his! (even the one that Max was playing with on the floor)







And then there was an OWL! So cool and the corpsing - wow!! The note sais my reaper was new to corpsing - I sure couldn't tell! The feathers especially add a nice touch 







Then time for the big box - swords and a shield! These will be great for my skeleton warriors. I was trying to make some from foam but these are perfect!







And then the part that got everyone in the house going WHOA







He is AMAZING! Look at his detail!!







I want to know how you did that! Was it creepy cloth? Such an awesome texture!
Thank you soooo much Witchful Thinking!!!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

edit - somehow posted twice!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so glad you liked everything. The horned skull almost didn't happen but Walmart finally put out Halloween stuff and there they were. The exact thing I need to pull it off. Thanks for the compliments, I do try my best. The webs I'd never seen a neon green before and thought it might be handy for you. Everyone should have a little goth make-up in their life-lol.



unlovedpoet said:


> Shadow Panther you are such a liar! You are an amazing crafter! I had to catch my breathe so many times because of how awesome your go were! Heed skull is my absolute favorite. I need to put a shelf up in my hall bathroom so I can have it displayed year round! And the spell book is so killer. It will go perfectly in my potions cabinet, along with a clue for my mystery party  I m in love with everything. This was my first Secret Reaper ever, and I have a lot to live up to next go round! Also, I had no clue what I was going to do outside this year. The green lights and webbing have totally inspired me! And the makeup was a thoughtful inclusion as well. They will help tremendously in completing my costume this year. Gah, I'm just so happy. Thank you Shadow Panther!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Windborn said:


> WOW!! Oh, wow! wow!!
> That was my reaction to opening my boxes when I got home!
> First the boxes - all decorated up!
> View attachment 476521
> ...


That bird is awesome, love the shelid and that skelly rocks. Your babies are cute too. They seem to be enjoying their reap as well.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Windborn said:


> WOW!! Oh, wow! wow!!
> That was my reaction to opening my boxes when I got home!
> First the boxes - all decorated up!
> View attachment 476521
> ...


That bird is awesome, love the shelid and that skelly rocks. Your babies are cute too. They seem to be enjoying their reap as well.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

first it won't post then it posts double *shrugs* not sure what's up


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I'd love to know how you did that as well! And I really need to do that to my owl, too. Mine is so.........white. LOL

Great reap!




Windborn said:


> WOW!! Oh, wow! wow!!
> That was my reaction to opening my boxes when I got home!
> First the boxes - all decorated up!
> View attachment 476521
> ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are the great gifts from Hallorenescene

first is a picture of almost everything, with the exception of the next picture, the witch is in sign. The next is a close up of the wonderful witch doll and skelly doll, they are beyond adorable, the pictures do not do them justice!!! Then is the bratz/monster high doll, ( I don't know why that is not on my list, so she did so good with this, I will go add it to my list! LOL!) A book for women who love cats too much (perfect for me!), And because she is part of the sister site, ChristmasFanClub, she stalked me good and saw that I love all versions of the Christmas Carol ( whats not to like, ghosts, and a Christmas story all rolled into one), Next is wool to make doll wigs, something I want to learn to do, so many of the dolls I plan on redoing have blond hair, and while that will work for some characters, I would like more with dark hair, which this is, so I am excited to try this! Last but not least is the tiny (3 inch?) doll that will make a totally cute little pixie! ) Thank You so much Rene!!!!!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

*To my victim

I apologize for the delay, but I've been out & away. 
HUBBY TOOK ME ON VACATION. YAY!

Not to stress I tried my best.
A box packed full as a treasure chest. 

Come Tuesday next you will find a surprise.
Hope you've a grin and widened eyes.

A hint? Preview? I have a few. 
For now, this photo will have to do.

This version is mine, but to be true... 
I liked yours better. Hope you do too. 
*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely reaps so far folks!



MOD NOTE: I have unsticky-fied the Big Reaper 2017 thread's signup/discussion and likes/dislikes threads as this reaper round is into mailing at this time. Both are still available for posting/viewing, just no longer appearing at the top of the General Halloween section. It is to be hoped that most everyone has made the deadline today, but if not, further discussion is welcome in the below threads or the still sticky for a bit longer Big Reaper 2017 Teasers, Pics and Reaps thread (the one you are currently viewing even as we speak).

For ease of finding them going forward, links are HERE: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/175137-big-reaper-2017-sign-up-discussion.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/175145-big-reaper-2017-likes-dislikes-list.html

Reap on, good fellows!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Amyml, I wasn't able to get online until today. So glad you and the boys liked everything! Thanks for posting the pics. My power went out last Sunday when Irma got close. Luckily, I only had debris in my yard and power outage. We were really fortunate in my area, power is coming back slowly here, I got mine back this afternoon. I have a lot of catching up to do on this thread.


Yay! You're back. I've been hoping that everyone was ok in your area, and we'd see you here again soon. Everything you sent was great! I think I'm going to have to set up a Day of the Dead display somewhere this year!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

dbruner said:


> Amyml, I wasn't able to get online until today. So glad you and the boys liked everything! Thanks for posting the pics. My power went out last Sunday when Irma got close. Luckily, I only had debris in my yard and power outage. We were really fortunate in my area, power is coming back slowly here, I got mine back this afternoon. I have a lot of catching up to do on this thread.


Yay! You're back. I've been hoping that everyone was ok in your area, and we'd see you here again soon. Everything you sent was great! I think I'm going to have to set up a Day of the Dead display somewhere this year!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Windborn said:


> WOW!! Oh, wow! wow!!
> That was my reaction to opening my boxes when I got home!
> First the boxes - all decorated up!
> View attachment 476521
> ...


Your reap is amazing! I had the pleasure of seeing her do 4-5 of the steps in the process on the skeleton and she hung in my front yard a few days when she was visiting. The Neighbors would do a slow roll by and stare. He is awesome. The owl was so cute I almost stole him and the rat.
Incredible job Witchful Thinking. Your skills are TO DIE FOR!
cute fur babies too


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I finally got my victim's box in the mail this morning! So in 2-3 days someone's getting goodies!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was reaped!!!!!! What a great thing to come home to today! I receive a big box from Ring. I got a very unique skeleton witch shelf sitter. I love witches and she will have a wonderful home here. I also got a new set of pumpkin lights that are great. I have strands of lights that we leave up all the time on the screened porch for light. It has leaked and we have to remove all of them and replace so now I have my first set for the redo. Next I got this beautiful intricately cut Halloween picture. I want to have it framed. It is so pretty.

Thank you so much Ring. I almost didn't join this on because I have so much and I am trying to downsize but I needed lights and I can always find room for a witch. Lol

Thank you again!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

You're welcome! I'm glad you like everything! It was my first year doing the Big Reaper, and I had so much fun putting everything together!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We are so completely blown-away. I don't know where to begin. We received this amazing TOWERING witch, which I posted about earlier. 









She is somewhere between 8 and 9 feet tall, her eyes light up & she talks - I can't post a video because she's still new, so our pups barking incessantly would be all anyone would be able to hear.  She's amazing & we love her!
There was nothing on the packaging to ID our SR.
A couple of days later we got a card in the mail stating that our reap would be sent from the manufacturer due to hurricane Harvey. It wasn't signed. We just figured though that the card took longer to get here than the witch. 
I intended to message Bethene and ask how our reaper was faring with the hurricane but I hadn't yet.

Then last night we had three boxes waiting on our front porch.
We were concerned that we received these in error as we already had our awesome and generous reaper gift! So we did not open any of the boxes, but I did read the cards that were on two of the boxes. The cards finally revealed who our reaper was! Giggle Fairy!

So, dying of curiosity, I messaged Bethene to ask if it was possible that there had been some sort of error because all of this (shipped from two different states) could not possibly really be all for us.

Bethene gave us the ok to open all of the boxes. What happened was that our reaper Giggle Fairy was considering dropping out of SR this year because of hurricane Harvey, so Ghouliet stepped up to help out, I guess not knowing that Giggle Fairy had decided to stay in. So we really ended up with two reaps.
I haven't been able to be on here much so I missed this post by GiggleFairy and just saw it last night after learning that we were her victim:


"Dear Victim,

I really hope you're not disappointed in your gift this year. I've gone back-and-forth and back-and-forth with whether or not I should drop out of this reaping and be replaced with a "Rescue Reaper". You see, I'm in Beaumont; an area that was torn apart by Hurricane Harvey. We're still nowhere near normal here. Touch and go with electricity and water. Those places that have water are under a boil notice. The places that have electricity have it go off periodically. Our grocery stores are only open for short hours and food and water is in very short supply. We finally have gotten two open roadways into town now. YAY! So we're no longer considered "an island". My home has damage, I have no vehicle and I've lost my Halloween stash among other things. 

I decided after a long and hard thinking session that I did want to stay in the reaping in hopes of lifting my spirits and giving me something else to look forward to. 
I decided I'd use the power of the net and while I really wanted to make a few items for you, I'd just have to forgo that urge and have purchased items sent directly to you, since we don't have mail services yet (and regular business aren't open yet either). I hope you like the items I've picked out for you.

Happy Reaping!"


We are just completely amazed at the selflessness, kindness & generosity of these two people who are both dealing with their own issues right now.
Thank you both so much! Pics to follow!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Normal Like You, I contacted GiggleFairy and said I would help her with her reaping. She welcomed my assistance and so I got to work on a couple of handmade made items and gathered the other items to mail off to you in her name. It's not really a rescue reap but just an assist since Harvey did so much damage.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

First, these awesome potion bottles from Giggle Fairy!

























They're so great & the colors are perfect! Thank you!


And then the stuff that Ghouliet sent with the cards signed Giggle Fairy: 

Placemats! They are all gray with spiderwebs on one side & the spiders on color background on the other! You can't know how perfect these are - we just painted our dining room & living room dark gray & switched dining room tables & I've been looking for table linens! (I'm a bit limited by my if-you-can't-glue-it-don't-do-it level of sewing ummm....lack of expertise. )








I make Butterbeer cupcakes every year - these will be awesome!








We love these and they cast the coolest shadows!








This is incredible!















One of these adorable mugs had a rough ride.








But no worries. I have glue and I know how to use it. I think he'll be perfect to put the utensils in on the food table!








For finger food!  We love them!








These are very cool and also cast wonderful shadows!








Love, love, love.








This did not arrive in one piece but will be easy to repair. 








I just really don't even know what to say. We love everything and are filled with gratitude and inspired to follow the examples you set.
Thank you, Giggle Fairy! Thank you, Ghouliet!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We were sooooo confused! 
That was so kind of you. You're both amazing!
We've had great reaps in the past but this is the first time I've been moved to tears!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

DeadED said:


> Sorry Reaper Haven't had time to post. Received your gift, thank you very much. With out further ado
> View attachment 475841
> View attachment 475849
> View attachment 475857
> View attachment 475865


time to reveal myself!! Glad you liked everything


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Once again, the great folks on the forum step up and go above and beyond! Ghouliet , so sweet and thoughtful of you to help gigglefairy out, in the middle of all the things in your own life at that!!! you rock!! and for gigglefairy in the midst of losing almost everything, still sent her gifts out, every year I am more and more amazed by the fabulous people here


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> Once again, the great folks on the forum step up and go above and beyond! Ghouliet , so sweet and thoughtful of you to help gigglefairy out, in the middle of all the things in your own life at that!!! you rock!! and for gigglefairy in the midst of losing almost everything, still sent her gifts out, every year I am more and more amazed by the fabulous people here


I second that! Best group on the web 
great reaps everyone. I love seeing what you can find in other states. So unique!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear Victim, I mailed your two packages yesterday but it may be awhile till they reach their destination. My flying monkeys have decided to take the scenic route with a few stops along the way.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Normal Like You, I am so sorry things did not fair too well in transit. Did the dish of the pumpkin stand break or just come unglued? I used EC 6000 to glue them together. They were candlesticks I found at Goodwill and a small black dessert plate also found there. As for the mug I will keep my eyes open for another ghost one but it may take a while since also got them from Goodwill.

Your wants list was short but you did mention you had parties. With our situation here I am no longer doing the neighborhood Halloween Party so I had a lot of items I thought you might like. 

GiggleFairy wanted you to have something homemade so I did the placemats because everyone loves a festive table and since they are handmade are one of a kind. I am glad you like them. 

My favorite part of doing Secret Reaper is getting gifts together that suit my victim I am so glad we were able to do that for you. Happy Halloween.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I dropped my victims package off at FedEx last night. They said it would go out Monday. It should arrive Wednesday. That's the only hint you get dear victim.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I dropped my victims package off at FedEx last night. They said it would go out Monday. It should arrive Wednesday. That's the only hint you get dear victim.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I just tracked mine..says they will arrive at your door step on Monday, victim!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I was reaped!!!!!!!
Ok so I could not read the name! But it started with s!!! Please reaper let me know who you are!
Thank you! So many wonderful skulls!!!!!!! Soooo many skulls!!! Perfection!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I was reaped!!!!!!!
Ok so I could not read the name! But it started with s!!! Please reaper let me know who you are!
Thank you! So many wonderful skulls!!!!!!! Soooo many skulls!!! Perfection!
View attachment 477393
View attachment 477401


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

More great reaps to bethene and printersdevil and beyond.
Wickedwench--a skull bonanza! Those are really unique awesome skulls I haven't seen before. Is that a snake skeleton!?!?!? Thats the coolest.

Normallikeyou, Giggle Fairy, Ghouliet---you are truly amazing people. I think its so sweet you checked before opening the box. And that reapers combined forces even though both are going through great difficulties to create a mega reap! The reapers on this forum restore my faith in humanity on a daily basis!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Windborn said:


> WOW!! Oh, wow! wow!!
> That was my reaction to opening my boxes when I got home!
> First the boxes - all decorated up!
> View attachment 476521
> ...


I think this was supposed to come to my house!!  Awesome Reap! Love the owl and the skelly??? JUST WOW!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Windborn said:


> WOW!! Oh, wow! wow!!
> That was my reaction to opening my boxes when I got home!
> First the boxes - all decorated up!
> View attachment 476521
> ...


Oh windborn I am so relieved you liked them! One of your dislikes was gore and I was afraid they would be too nasty for you however once I saw your post about corpsing your dragon wings I was inspired to give it a try! To answer your and others question about technique I used the plastic bag/heat gun/wood stain technique on the owl (using the same color you said you were using on your dragon).

For the skeleton I tried out a different technique using a tutorial I found on the forum from the incomparable *Terra*! 
Her tutorial is here if you want to check it out or make one yourself: http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/642-latexing-corpsing-painting-boogedy-tutorial.html
I used a completely different skeleton than she did and did not mount it on anything but otherwise followed the steps faithfully. So many times I started doubting how it would come out and Spookerstar and I kept saying "*trust in Terra*" because all her tutorials we have tried have come out great!

As the tutorial directed I painted the skeleton in latex, then I dipped the stretch spider web in latex and corpsed him up. After that it was 4 or 5 paint steps/colors and a lacquer to finish so he would look fresh (and also protect him a little from the elements). I faithfully followed all the steps Terra laid out (including the paint colors and the wine). 

So grateful to Terra and everyone who share their talent on the forum --- thank you Windborn for being both my guinea pig and inspiring me to try something new. I hope he will fit in good with your skeleton battle and your owl's spooky sounds will add to the ambiance in your yard. Happy Halloween! 

Here were some progress pictures:


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

My reaper was Theda LaStel. Thanks, Theda!









These are all hand crafted (I think). Clearly she spent waaaaay more time working on this gift that I did on mine! haha. You can find more of her sock monkeys on figurativepie.etsy.com

Here's my unboxing video. 






The best of friends:


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been reaped by Dead Ed. I will not be opening the box till tomorrow though when Lil Ghouliette will be here. I hope whatever is in there could withstand the beating it took.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't read any new posts, so I don't know if we are revealing our reapers yet, so I won't name names--but THANK YOU SO MUCH, REAPER!  I loved everything!

I apologize for making you wait all day, but we left town for a family reunion today, and the box was waiting on the porch when we got back home. I took a brief video of one of the items, but YouTube is lagging, and it hasn't finished uploading...so I will edit this to add the link so everyone can see what the item does. I had never seen it before! I know the perfect spot for it, too.








I apologize for them being sideways. They were saved upright! This is the mummy skeleton statue, the frog skeleton, and witch shelf sitter, oh, and the light string with black fabric camo.









The gargoyle that was artfully packed inside of the bird/bat cage (great idea!), and came without a scratch., and this cool witch on a stick, I love it! Also, the wilting roses prop from Spirit, which you'll see in the video!















The two sided sign that will be hanging in my office at work on Monday!









The bird or bat cage, which came stuffed with green creepy cloth! I had never seen that before, either. I'm not sure who is going to "live" in the cage, but I think that the frog really likes it!









Close up of the light string, with the two rings that go great with my costume! (or they would go great on my skeletons, too...one of us will wear them!)









The snazzy hat with attached purple wig, which will look great on one of my skeletons, too!

Thank you again for everything! I really appreciate it, and everything will be very useful.

Video link for the Spirit Wilting Black Roses prop in the photo (Love it!!): https://youtu.be/TfbfaY9txCo


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love that sock monkey & just ordered one of my own!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/figurativepie?ref=l2-shopheader-name

I ordered this guy:


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow it did take a beating. But everything should be fine. Glad it got to you though. 

P.S. Ghouliet not my official victim No No that package will arrive on Monday Mwhahahhahahah!!!!!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped!!!! Thank you SO SO much to the incredible Bethene, I loved everything!!!!

The beautiful wreath - 








Amazing Hocus Pocus potion bottles!








This fantastic Hocus Pocus spell book she made - the details are perfect!




















Beautiful pumpkins!!!








Orange lights, a super cute oven mitt, witch cookie cutters, and an awesome toad!!!!








Thank you again bethene!!!!!  Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Dead Ed, I'm not your official victim???? Well all I can say is wow, you must really knock the socks off your Victim when they open the box because this box was amazing. I love the kitchen towels and tablecloth. Not sure if I want to use it for Sally's kitchen or on my dining table. The towels will go on the handle of the stove. The vulture is fantastic and will look great in the graveyard munching on a corpsed hand and foot. The jack o lantern will be displayed among his other jack friends at my entry and the little Nightmare Before Christmas mini characters are so cute. Thank you so much Dead Ed this was so thoughtful, I am overwhelmed . BTW you packed things much better than I did since nothing was broken!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I believe I've been reaped. Got a box from Amazon yesterday nope I didn't order anything... nope neither did Frog. Opened to find a clown mask and LED lights. The gift note say "due to a flaw my reaper is reserving the right to fix it and send in a a week or so". 

So thank you dear reap I know exactly what to do with my gift and can't wait to see your finished project. 

Will add photo later.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many great reaps just today! Too many I cant remember who sent what. I do recall someone asking if we reveal who our reaper is. I assume so since most people do. I love all of the skellys and the wilting roses and the mini NBC and WOW this is an amazing spell book. Bethene do you have a tutorial for that?



hostesswiththemostess said:


> I was reaped!!!! Thank you SO SO much to the incredible Bethene, I loved everything!!!!
> 
> The beautiful wreath -
> View attachment 477881
> ...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got another box from my reaper today.....whoever you are, you're just spoiling me! My wicked garden is going to be so amazing!

This one made me giggle


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_NormalLikeYou,

I'm SO GLAD to see the potion bottles arrived. I ordered them from a third-party as well and asked that they be shipped directly to you. Happy to see they made it! I was racking my brain with what else to do for you, because the place I ordered the witch from doesn't always have a good track record with delivery and I didn't want you to receive only the potion bottles. I had only ordered those three items when Ghouliet reached out to me. We had several conversations, and even a phone call, and she made me feel like a kid in a candy store again about the reaping. She had suggestions and let me choose options - it was great! Ghouliet wanted no recognition in her part of this reap, but how do you not express how grateful you are to someone when they've done what they have for you? I just couldn't take all the credit! Besides, everyone knows I can't sew, lol. I'm thrilled you are happy with your reap NormalLikeYou. I was sent an angel to help me with it.  _


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Glad you liked it (I was using an old list) Though I thought you were waiting until tomorrow LOL


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

here is a little teaser for my victim be careful when your mail comes because Something Wicked this Way Comes


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

When I came home from work last night a package was waiting for me. I was reaped! Love all my goodies, fit my theme perfectly!! I'm off to work again, will post pictures tonight. Thank you so much SR!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

DeadED said:


> Glad you liked it (I was using an old list) Though I thought you were waiting until tomorrow LOL



Lil Ghouliet made me promise not to open my Reaper present without her but you said I was not your official Victim so all bets were off and I could open it. lol.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

We've had so many false alarm "reaps" this year because everybody is just sending stuff because of dad's situation. I love all you guys. T___T <3


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so very glad you like the reaper package. I had it started before my husband got sike and everything stopped for the week he was in the hospital. My heart said to finish the project but my common sense told me to hold off. My husband was resting comfortably up stairs when he came home. So instead of sitting and watching him breath I decided I must go for the sake of HALLOWEEN! and of course my victim . I went overboard, the correspondence was suppose to go into the box also but there I go again trying to put 10 pounds of potatoes into a 5 pound sack. 
Love Skullie


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, my victim, last night I checked tracking and your boxes had made it to your state..so hopefully tomorrow they will make it to your house!! :O


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I went through my list of reapers and I have 15 I have not heard anything from about shipping, if you messaged me about shipping late, you are all good, I did pm a few, but not all, I will wait to see if I hear anything by the beginning of the week when the shipping places are open again, but if there is a issue, PLEASE let me know , there is no problem we can not solve one way or another


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry,
I am a guilty one. Through Google I found an amazing article on my victims family and wanted to ad something last minute. My package will be shipped overnight on Monday so they receive it Tuesday. I will provide the tracking # Monday morning.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Reaped I have been!!!

Pics to come but I want to say thanks to my Reaper who nailed it. So many perfect things. From skulls and spiders to Lemax and Trick R Treat.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

You are so welcome Godcrusher! We are glad you like what we sent you!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Godcrusher said:


> Reaped I have been!!!
> 
> Pics to come but I want to say thanks to my Reaper who nailed it. So many perfect things. From skulls and spiders to Lemax and Trick R Treat.


Wow they got that to you fast. The shipping had said it would not be delivered until tomorrow.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

My Secret Reaper, Unloved Poet, sent a box of goodies that fits my Freaky Tiki theme perfectly!
She sent me this cute card, that has Halloween stickers inside and a skelly hand. I can always use another hand around here.








Then I got this adorable carved coconut monkey and look – she’s holding maracas! Love it!








A couple of mini silicone molds with tiki faces! I’ll be making chocolates out of these to go on top of cupcakes for our party.








Two super cool decorated skulls – one has a bloody handprint on top of the head and the other is an amazing black tribal skull!








Two handcrafted jars; the texture and painting on these are fantastic, looks like stone! I have different ideas on how to use these: a vase for freaky flowers, a lantern with a candle or as holders for utensils on the buffet table.








Thank You so much Unloved Poet!! I truly love the box of goodies. You have made my luau theme all the more special this year with your crafted items and gifts.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LairMistress - fun reap, really like that cage!
hostesswiththemostess - LOVE your reap. That great is beautiful - that spell book is to die for. Great work as always bethene
DeadEd - super generous gift for Ghouliet!
Spirits Vineyard - enjoying the rolling reap!
Tannasgach - what a fun theme idea, good work unloved poet finding and making items to go with it!

Excited for this week - I think its going to be Reaper Madness on here!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Received another teaser today (got here yesterday, but I wasn't here, so...) Chocolate covered pretzels. Reaper, you're spoiling me! And I like it! 

Victim, fear! (Because fearing not is boring) Your package will wing its way out on the morrow.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Received another teaser today (got here yesterday, but I wasn't here, so...) Chocolate covered pretzels. Reaper, you're spoiling me! And I like it!
> 
> Victim, fear! (Because fearing not is boring) Your package will wing its way out on the morrow.



The Auditor returns!!! We were missing you Reaper Guardian!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> Lil Ghouliet made me promise not to open my Reaper present without her but you said I was not your official Victim so all bets were off and I could open it. lol.


Hahahahahahahaahahahahaha!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lair Mistress I love your wilting roses. I have never seen that. The corpsing is incredible/


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Tannasgach said:


> Thank You so much Unloved Poet!! I truly love the box of goodies. You have made my luau theme all the more special this year with your crafted items and gifts.


Glad you liked everything! I was really nervous because this was my first Secret Reaper event. Your theme was a challenge but I had fun painting the skulls! Hope your party is awesome this year.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Fingers crossed dear victim but it looks like your package has finally made it's way to your state. Someone should be getting reaped today! hoowoooo!!
Now I just hope its all safe and sound with not breakage.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear victim, your boxes are out for delivery today.....so expect to be reaped! I hope everything has arrived in one piece!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Great reaps so far, everyone! So fun to see all the neat pictures!

We are one of the guilty "late shippers" this time around, eek! I had planned to ship on Friday but our little guy caught the germ that our kindergartner brought home, so it was like as soon as SHE felt better, HE got sick! So an errand to the post office got delayed until first thing this morning. However, we're lucky this year because our Victim is not super far from us (hint, hint), so according to the post office, the dead body - I mean, box of goodies - will arrive on Wednesday! 

Keep one eye on your door for the package, Victim, and keep the other eye trained behind you, because I'm still watching you! 
Your goodies will look something like this -


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this message from UPS:

Your package has been delivered.
Delivery Date:	Monday, 09/18/2017
Delivery Time:	11:27 AM
Delivery Location:	SIDE DOOR

So if you haven't been reaped yet, go check your side door!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I like how we're all stalking the delivery carriers to make sure our reaps made it to their destination! Myself included


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine ALSO says "out for delivery"..Now the nervous part...


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

A Big Brown Truck just slowed down at the end of my driveway. And then it kept going  cruel

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm loving these daily reaps! Got one more today....a beautiful vase of poppies. I'm not sure where the caterpillar was supposed to go, I think it might have fallen off during transit. No worries, I'll find a good spot and glue him back on somewhere. Anyway, at this rate, there really isn't going to be much more I'm going to need for my wicked garden! 

Thank you so very much, reaper!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

uhhh, someone has packages at their front door......


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

a_granger said:


> Fingers crossed dear victim but it looks like your package has finally made it's way to your state. Someone should be getting reaped today! hoowoooo!!
> Now I just hope its all safe and sound with not breakage.


Yay!! I'm sure I will love it and I can't wait to get home from work!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Dear victim, your boxes are out for delivery today.....so expect to be reaped! I hope everything has arrived in one piece!


Oh boy!!! Stupid work is getting in the way of me being reaped!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> Just got this message from UPS:
> 
> Your package has been delivered.
> Delivery Date:	Monday, 09/18/2017
> ...


Darn!! No side door at my house <<pout>>


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Victim #2 has/had one at the front door


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a package! My iPad is about to die and have to get groceries put away before I can open it, but wanted to let my reaper know I received it!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Received another teaser today (got here yesterday, but I wasn't here, so...) Chocolate covered pretzels. Reaper, you're spoiling me! And I like it!
> 
> Victim, fear! (Because fearing not is boring) Your package will wing its way out on the morrow.



I am so glad to hear from you, and love hearing that you're being spoiled! Hope things are going well!!




a_granger said:


> Fingers crossed dear victim but it looks like your package has finally made it's way to your state. Someone should be getting reaped today! hoowoooo!!
> Now I just hope its all safe and sound with not breakage.


Phew! It was yours that got "lost", right? SO happy to hear it's making its way home. 



Spirits Vineyard said:


> Dear victim, your boxes are out for delivery today.....so expect to be reaped! I hope everything has arrived in one piece!





Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> However, we're lucky this year because our Victim is not super far from us (hint, hint), so according to the post office, the dead body - I mean, box of goodies -
> 
> View attachment 479633


Sorry to hear about germs. I work at an elementary school- I know all too well how pesky those can be...

On another note: That totally looks like a body!!!! 



RCIAG said:


> Just got this message from UPS:
> 
> Your package has been delivered.
> Delivery Date:Monday, 09/18/2017
> ...


Well that counts me out! In a good note, we'll get to see someone's hoodies soon!!



Spanishtulip said:


> A Big Brown Truck just slowed down at the end of my driveway. And then it kept going  cruel
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


Ugh, that's THE WORST!



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I'm loving these daily reaps! Got one more today....a beautiful vase of poppies. I'm not sure where the caterpillar was supposed to go, I think it might have fallen off during transit. No worries, I'll find a good spot and glue him back on somewhere. Anyway, at this rate, there really isn't going to be much more I'm going to need for my wicked garden!
> 
> Thank you so very much, reaper!
> 
> ...


Another one to love!



Kelloween said:


> uhhh, someone has packages at their front door......


I just got home, but we came in through the garage!!

But my daughter assures me there's nothing at the door 



Kymmm said:


> Darn!! No side door at my house <<pout>>


We are in the same boat. But hey, at least we know it's not us!


I just got home from Universal Studios and am drained. Tried to check in over the weekend to see what's been happening, but I'm off to reread in case I missed anything juicy!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG, OMG..I had such a wonderful surprise from Ghouliet!!! I don't get excited easily and if I make a fuss over something it means that I really really really liked it..hahahah, Bernice , I don't have to steal yours!! Thank you so much Ghouliet..I just keep staring at it, I love it so much!! I am smiling ear to ear!! (and I usually look grumpy!)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I want to let my Reaper know my Reap has arrived. As soon as I picked up the box I started laughing. My Reaper put a return address on it saying Secret Reaper. I have had so many wonderful gifts sent to me this year that I thought I had been reaped several times over. This one however is in fact the official one. Thank you for my gifts, whatever they are...now since I promised Lil Ghouliette I would open it with her I will have to wait for her to get off work and over here to open it.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Viiiccctttiiimmmmm (said in a deep gravelly voice) packages show due to arrive Tuesday by end of day, I hope you and your little reaper are around to receive.....your doom..err reaping I mean reaping (skulks away slowly)


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

oh yes, i stalked the UPS tracking today too!!! My victims package was delivered to their front door this am!! I am so excited for them to get it!! I didn't want to send it because I liked it so much, I really wanted to keep it for myself!! Haha!! And for some reason, UPS gave me a notice I will get a delivery tomorrow from Lexus of Henderson...so I either won a car....or perhaps I will get my reaper gift in the mail tomorrow!!! EEK!!! I'm so excited


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I keep checking my porch...I'm so exited!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I got reaped!! I'm over the moon about all my new Harry Potter items to add to my collection!! And might I add theyre all handmade by TzGirls123!! Thank you sooo much!!
































The candles and letters all have fishing line attached so they can be hung!







Flying keys!!!







And it was all found inside this astonishing Monster Book of Monsters!!!
Thank you sooo much for all your time and effort put into this incredible gift!! It truly made my day to come home to a package covered in spells, it made me smile so big! 

However its with a heavy heart that I must say there was a couple things not as it should have been. =(








The wax that sealed the envelopes cracked and came off. And the polyjuice potion was broken. =( And its with an even heavier heart that I say the small black piece near the bottom of the pic is the on off switch for the flying keys. I tried to stick something inside to turn it on but it didn't come on. I'm hoping maybe the batteries are dead since it mightve turned on inside the package. 

None the less, I must say I am thoroughly impressed with your attention to detail and the time taken to put it all together, it truly means the world to me.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW WOW!!
Ok, to start with, a little background. For the last several reaps, I have fun with my list and do personal request should I get lucky as well as the normal likes.
Take note below;

 
Dear Secret Reaper 2017 Edition!

*This list is subject to change* (if I add more and more!)

If you are my reaper;

_Saki.Girl,_ Then lightning would have struck twice! You were the most fantastic and gracious Secret Reaper last year, thank you again! 

_Kelloween,_ if you wanted to paint me a sign, I would be ecstatic! Something that has something to do with the Grimm Raven Inn (for Inside) or Ravenoakes (for Outiside part) would totally rock, k thanks! You can even brag about being first again and it would all be good

.....



*Overall I guess all things Classic Vintage or Gothic is where my heart is....and ravens!*

[

Your victim,
BR1MSTON3

p.s. Did I mention crows are good?



Last year I got incredibly lucky and got Saki.Girl. This year I got lucky again and got Kelloween as my reaper. As soon as I knew who it was from, (well first I squealed like a school girl) I was trying to figure out if she chose the Grimm Raven Inn or the Ravnoakes sign to make! So needless to say I was overwhelmed when she made both as well as one I had on my Pinterest page. Her sister also handmade me these wonderful what I would call folk art Mr. and Mrs Crow (picture does not do them justice) There is also an incredible Raven clock and two wonderful Robert Frost quotes that were matted and framed for fall. There was also a canister and some potion bottles with wonderful detail. I also received two cool led lit items and candles from Yankee candle.

Overall as the Hurricane cleanup has gone on, spirits have been good, but the feeling I got from these gifts will be forever remembered at just the right time! Thank you Kelloween!! If I keep getting this lucky, I am not going to have anything left on my wish list!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim! You may begin to haunt your doorstep next week. Your Secret Reaper package will materialize well within a fortnight.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Halloween_Queen......love your reap but I especially love that monster book of monsters! So cool!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm so amazed by what everyone has done with there reaps. There are a lot of talented people on this forum. It's so much fun to see all these awesome gifts, and just overall great kindness from you all!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> WOW WOW WOW WOW!!
> Ok, to start with, a little background. For the last several reaps, I have fun with my list and do personal request should I get lucky as well as the normal likes.
> Take note below;
> 
> ...


so happy it made it there and you like it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, Kelloween, I love the gifts!!!!!!!

I love the monster book and all the potion bottles, 


I knew Ghouliette was going to send the gift to Kelloween, in the midst of all her own problems, she thought of Kelloween, and also GiggleFairy, she is what the forum is all about, helping others, whether it be help with building a prop, or in the case of the reaper, going above and beyond... I am so proud to be a part of this, the very very few who cause problems, pishaw on them,


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is my pictures of BR1MSTON3's raven/crows..I have to brag a bit on my sister for making them!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Today was my turn, YAY!!!

This amazing box with creepy red peepers showed up, and it said it's from Secret Reaper from Spooksville, USA. Cue excitement! 









When I opened it and saw all of the individually-wrapped packages, I smiled (it looked a bit familiar  ), and then I chuckled when I saw who it was from! a_granger!!! Aundria, THANK YOU! Really!









When she'd posted that her victim's box was MIA, I was waiting for her to post bad news (when do these things ever work out?), and was ready to dive in to help her get her victim something amazing. Little did I know it was ME that nearly ended up with a "rescue" package. I think it makes me treasure my items even more <3

Let's get intimate here for a second... I'll be posting pictures of these items in my house (because I started displaying them as I unpacked them - didn't even wait until everything was out of the box and unwrapped. With that... I haven't dusted in weeks...

We're not judging LadyGoats' dusty house, mmkay? 

MMMKAY?!

Good. These aren't being posted in any particular order, because I took most of these after everything was out and had a place...

FIRST UP!









Potion bottles and pictures to make my heart leap. I was fearful when I saw the candle, because the scent of artificial vanilla makes me queasy. Turns out it's NOT vanilla, and everyone else in the house has commented on how good it smells!
















This one was deliciously disgusting. I hope to god it never opens and the contents get on me, because I cannot identify it and am afraid of it (which makes it absolutely perfect!!!). And the NAME!!! Haaahahaha! 








This was witty. I would have never thought of it!









What is in this skull freaks me out, too. It's exciting how gross these are!!

Up next!! I can NOT get enough of this! Me & Runes = Love. 


















This is going out with my witches for their seance (on Halloween night. Til then, it's staying somewhere inside - and displayed - so it doesn't get ruined being out there all month long). It came in this amazingly perfect box with TEA LIGHTS!!! Your thoughtfulness blows me away!

























(it's safe to assume I like this, huh?)

There is this beautiful potpourri dish (did you dry these flowers?) that will probably stay here all year (yes, all these books are permanent decor). This spot was missing something, and now it's perfect!










This crystal ball is amazing! It's perfect for my witchy set-up, but it's going to live here until I get everything ready outside. 









In this batch of awesome reaper goodness are spiders, LED lights, and a hot glue gun (!!!). 










I always need spiders, these are amazing. 

There was also an owl and a larger, "furry" spider that my daughters and their friend started playing with. The owl ended up on top of the TV.









Admittedly, I'm not too inclined to move it... And I'm not sure where the spider ended up. 

There was a teeny casualty in shipping, and I'm not sure I'd have noticed, had I not felt the piece drop. But a small bit of the candle holder came off, and it's already been mended. SO! No harm, no foul!









Thanks again, a_granger. I am seriously in love with everything. You're amazing!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ladygoats you are so very welcome. I'm just thrilled that it all survived the journey and so glad you can find a nice new home for those pieces. It was such a treat coming up with items for your witch scene.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

I forgot to send the little info cards with them, but the dried flowers are Azalea blossoms from my bushes here at home.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Awesome reap from a_granger!

I see your familiars (both living and skeletal) were on sight to help you unwrap Lady goats 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

a_granger said:


> I forgot to send the little info cards with them, but the dried flowers are Azalea blossoms from my bushes here at home.


Knowing this makes it even better!!! Thanks!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Great Reaps! I've been reaped as well, and I feel I owe my reaper an apology. I received a package from my reaper saturday night. I wasn't feeling well this weekend and I've been having some computer trouble, so I haven't posted as I should have. But with out further ado, here is what my wonderful reaper sent me:









a cool Jack and sally pumpkin that light up (once I put batteries in them)









a wooden black cat silouette









a cool 3d Crystal skull puzzle









a set of kitchen towels with jack o'lanterns









a neat table cloth









a little 3d paper haunted house









and last but certainly not least, a couple little NBC Jack characters.

Thank you reaper! I love everything you sent! However, I don't know who to thank since there wasn't a card or note with a name!

Well, today when I came home I found this really cool card in my mail box from my reaper!









I though cool, now I will know who to thank! WRONG! The card is not signed! Reaper you tease me! I like it! LOL!
Thank you reaper, whoever you are!!

Sorry for the sideways pics! I'm not seeing a way to rotate them. They weren't that way when I uploaded them!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

We were reaped by the awesome Amyml! <3 <3 Photo dump featuring Ghouliet and bonus kitten photos!









Our box freshly opened!









A flash drive full of NBC music/Halloween music and other goodies!

















Jack & Sally painted pumpkins!! These are probably my favourite things ever. I love them SO much. <3 









A nice wide handled mug for Ghouliet.









Super cute wreath. It's hard to tell in this photo, but there's 3 little balls on them that look like Jack, Sally & Zero.









Skeleton bird & skeleton rat because you can never have too many skeletons!









Halloween sign that I am 1000% stealing for my office deco this year. 









Wooo.... bad pic, but Halloween fat quarters & ribbon for Ghouliet!

















Spider webs & cheesecloth that we will definitely find use for (we were actually just talking about picking up some spider webs from the dollar store, so you saved us a trip!)









Vintage & sparkly (and double sided!) Halloween sign. So cute!! 









NBC painted rock (this is really well done, silently envious of artistic talent)









Spider flakes!









Halloweentown cemetery sign! 8D We're gonna add to it a bit so we can stake it in the ground. <3

And last, but not least...









Kitty toys!!!! I don't know if you knew I sort of have a thing for lime green (so I called dibs on it!), but I do.









Molly playing with her orange toy. <3









Molly - in true cat fashion - preferring the tissue paper over the new toy. LOL.









Zero with his new toy!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette took pictures of our reap on her phone and she said she would post them tonight. Here are a couple I took.















First let me thank Amyml who was my reaper. I love everything. I had trouble getting everything in one picture, you were one busy crafter. I just realized I did not get a picture of the Starbuck's but that does not mean I do not like it. It's perfect since the cup has a large handle it is easy for me to hold it I like it a lot.

I can not remember the order I opened things but I must say it felt like Christmas. You are a much better painter than I will ever be. The painted Jack and Sally pumpkins are amazing and so cute and will be displayed this year in our pumpkin area. The spider webs will be used on the gate that will be going across the driveway. They were especially nice to see because Lil Ghouliette and I were just saying yesterday we needed to pick some up for the gate. The Halloween Town Cemetery Sign will get used in the Haunt this year but Lil and I will tweak it a bit. and we want to add some channels for pvc pipe so it will stand up like our Resurrection Vale Cemetery sign does. It will be a great base and is the perfect size. I Love the font you used.

The skeleton bird and rat will slip seamlessly into our haunt set up. I usually have rats scurrying here and there in the cemetery and birds are placed on headstones, tree and mailbox. 

The colorful wreath will go on the front door. So you see many of the things you sent will be used in our Halloween Town Cemetery display.

I want to try my hand at a cheesecloth crank ghost and although I may not get to it before Halloween it will come in handy when I start the build. 

The Happy Halloween Sign will get used this year at Lil's office counter displayed among the Halloween cookie jars we will display across the counter and Lil will be using your painted rock as a paper weight. We decorate her office every year.

I haven't decided what I will use the Halloween fat quarters and ribbons for but I will think of something. lol Sewing is like breathing for me I do it a lot. The ribbon may end up decorating my sucker stands that will be holding tootsie rolls.

The double sided Halloween Greetings sign will be hung from a suction cup hook on my kitchen window where I will be able to enjoy it every morning when I settle down with my first cup of coffee each day.

I have not had time yet to check out the thumb drive you sent but I can not wait to hear and see everything on it. Your card had a note that let me know what files you included and just so everyone else knows there is NBC music and some pictures on how to built the curly pumpkin covered mountain.

Thank you so much for everything, you did a wonderful job as my 2017 Reaper! Molly and Zero also thank you for remembering them.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

How do you do secret reaper? I would like to participate. Thanks.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Diabolical said:


> How do you do secret reaper? I would like to participate. Thanks.


The second Secret Reaper sign up is going on now til the 22nd. It is a sticky near the top of General Halloween. The rules are listed in the sign-up. I think there is a minimum number of posts you need to have before you can join. To join send Bethene a post with your name, address and a copy of your likes and dislikes list.

Post your likes and dislikes list in that sticky thread in General Halloween. Make your list as detailed as possible to give your Reaper a good idea of the the things you like or could use.

You would be assigned a victim by Bethene. There is a 20.00 limit which makes it kind of fun to see how many things you can create and still stay in the 20.00. Personally I do not count any supplies I have on hand in the total cost nor do I add in anything I was going to get rid of anyway. (Props I no longer use or things I have used and no longer need.) If you look through the Reaper threads (there are several every year) you will get a good idea of what types of things people send. I always shop thrift stores early and buy things after Halloween to get them cheaper than store them for the next year. I also tend to repurpose things. For example I took a broken clock bought at a goodwill bought new works for it at Michaels using a 50 percent off coupon and printed off a 13 hour clock face off the Internet for free. I took the clock apart fixed it and added a the 13 hour face and it turned out great. I also got a tole painted hanging that I personalized for my victim that I only paid 1.50 for. I have also created pumpkin stands out of salad plates and candlesticks also purchased at goodwill. It is sort of a game for me to get the most out of the 20.00 limit.

Also when you get your stuff ready to mail be sure to get a tracking number and send that to Bethene too.

I hope you will be able to join it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I received the packages from my reaper today and I was floored. I'm not the kind of person who tears up easily but I had tears in my eyes seeing these 2 huge boxes and going through each thoughtful item. I couldn't believe the generosity of my reaper and how wonderful everything is. I cannot thank you enough!

These were the 2 boxes delivered to my apartment. So beautifully wrapped and I'm going to be re-using the boxes to send Halloween goodies to my best friend across the country. She's going to love them as much as I do.









My daughter decided she was going to help me open the presents. 









Inside one of the boxes was a Spirits Book box filled with smaller items. It included Gypsy Witch cards, handmade runes (so pretty and I love the weight and smoothness of them), a purple altar cloth, tea lights, and a Halloween baby book. I immediately put the book box on display after taking all of these pictures and I plan on putting together a little divination table in October using the cards and runes. My daughter sat on the floor and proceeded to lift the flaps on every page of her new book.

































One box was completely full of handmade wine glasses turned upside down to be Halloween character tea light holders. So unique and cute! They're all fantastic but I especially love the gold scarecrow witch. They're currently sitting on my kitchen counter looking out into the living room.

















Also included in my reaping were BIG items. I received a full size Swami Mystery Talking Board which is fantastic because I collect Ouija boards and I only have one other spirit board that is not officially Ouija. The board is super heavy and will be a great display piece. I also received a large, black wooden nail art piece of a skull with 2 matching glittery skull standees. It's hard for me to describe just how much I love the entire set. I already know where I'll be hanging the wooden art in my hallway, and the 2 standees are perfect things to put at the ends of my mantle. My reaper also included some black metal dia de los muertos string lights with batteries that are just up my alley. I've never decorated my patio since I moved into my current apartment but I think I'll be decorating it this year with the string lights.









Here is everything altogether. It's still mind boggling to me that all of these things are going to be in my collection forever. I am so grateful! Thank you again reaper. You hit this one out of the park.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

@whisper Glad you liked the reap! I have one aching wonder though. There was one more gift that should have been in the box. It was small and thin so it might have been over looked. 

P.S. yes I was getting worried it went to the wrong house. LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I meant to put a card in one of the boxes so you knew who it was from but in my haste to get them in the mail, I completely forgot. Oops!!

I'm so glad everything arrived in one piece, I had fun putting it all together! 





Kardec251985 said:


> I received the packages from my reaper today and I was floored. I'm not the kind of person who tears up easily but I had tears in my eyes seeing these 2 huge boxes and going through each thoughtful item. I couldn't believe the generosity of my reaper and how wonderful everything is. I cannot thank you enough!
> 
> These were the 2 boxes delivered to my apartment. So beautifully wrapped and I'm going to be re-using the boxes to send Halloween goodies to my best friend across the country. She's going to love them as much as I do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> WOW WOW WOW WOW!!
> Ok, to start with, a little background. For the last several reaps, I have fun with my list and do personal request should I get lucky as well as the normal likes.
> Take note below;
> 
> ...


So many amazing reaps in just one day! I cant believe the talent people on this forum have. Not only with crafting but finding just that perfect thing for someone's haunt. I just have to comment on this one. Brim you hit blackjack two years in a row! Better buy a lotto ticket! Kelloween - just how many talented sisters do you have? 
Thank you everyone for sharing pics! Loving it all. My package should be delivered on Wednesday but even though you pay extra they wont guarantee anything. hmmm


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been reaped by witchymom!!! Thank you so much for everything! I absloutely love it all and especially the skeleton drink container! That is absolutely perfect for my parties! I truly thank you for taking the time to reap me!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL, I have a whole family of crafters and artist!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Spookerstar, this is my son..he is a comic artist..http://ew.com/books/2017/06/08/alien-bounty-hunter-preview-the-mark-wahlberg-produced-comic/


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been reaped by Lil Spook with the most fabulously, wonderful, awesome gifts. I was going back and forth whether I would set up this year (prop fix-long sad story) and after this fabulous reap I HAVE to set up. My gifts will fit in so perfectly as if it was meant to be. I cannot thank you enough for the most perfect gifts. They have also inspired me to build another prop so I can display more of your gifts. I will get pictures posted later tonight when things are a bit slower around here (gotta love a busy house-lol). Again I cannot thank you enough for the PERFECT gifts!!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

My daughter's going on a short school trip and won't be back until Thursday evening. It's going to be a long couple days if our package arrives before she gets home......there's no way we can open it without her......unless we re-wrap it????


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> Spookerstar, this is my son..he is a comic artist..http://ew.com/books/2017/06/08/alien-bounty-hunter-preview-the-mark-wahlberg-produced-comic/
> View attachment 480761


This is soooo cool!!!


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

I got reaped yesterday! But who the devil sent me such goodies? Fresh clutter for our tiki bar (as it should be), lovely skeleton flamingos for the garden, spooky oven mitts, adorable little figures, a box painted like space (appropriate for our space bar; our living room is pretty much highly decorative booze storage), and a lovely chunk of hand extracted aquamarine (which will be incorporated into the elaborate witch costume I'm putting together). Who are you, dear reaper?


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

My reap packages came!!! Not one but 2!!! Eek!!! I want to rip into them, but my son isn't home from preschool yet!!! I want to go grab him early so we can tear into it!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

It is wonderful to belong to a group of artists who all happen to love Halloween!


Package should be out for delivery


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Halloween_Queen said:


> I got reaped!! I'm over the moon about all my new Harry Potter items to add to my collection!! And might I add theyre all handmade by TzGirls123!! Thank you sooo much!!
> 
> View attachment 479817
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you loved it!!! Bummed about the breakage and especially the on/off switch!!! I really did not anticipate that happening ? The mobile looked pretty cool spinning and even had a light that shined from the motor...I have several of those motors, I could send another if it's not just the batteries that are dead (they were brand new, but 3days in would definitely kill them!!! I had such a great time making your gift & really need to make thisecwands and the monster book for myself now!!! Haha!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Theda LaStrel said:


> I got reaped yesterday!


Wait, you got a FLOOFY BLACK CAT?!!? HOW DO I GET A FLOOFY BLACK CAT IN MY REAPING NEXT YEAR?!?!?

Pretty kitty there Theda!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My sincere apologies to my reaper. I managed to get pictures last night but was feeling pretty crappy and went to bed before I could get them posted.









The goodies inside the box!









I love this pumpkin sign! It's hanging in the entry now, but thinking about moving it into my daughter's room.









I just love black spider webs! They just have that creepy, dingy, centuries-old look. 









Ooh! A bag for Elizabeth!









It's full of awesome goodies too!









There's glow bracelets, a color it yourself monster mask kit and a Peek-a-Boo Spider book. I kind of did a double take when I saw the picture of the spider's eyes. I didn't realize the eyes were holographic until then. 









MINIONS!!!  There's a coloring page with stickers and lots of little stickers too!









More minions! A night light and a cool pair of socks! Oddly I looked at that night light last week but was short on cash and planned to get it later. Now I won't have too.  









And of course, I couldn't resist showing the artwork on the box again! It's awesome!  I'm planning to cut this out and hang it on her wall too!

There was also a note hinting at more to come but it was MIA at picture time. 

Thank you so much love and eyeballs! We love it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a mishap with one of my gifts over the weekend and it's being repaired, so my victim should receive box #1 on Thursday, with box #2 arriving next week!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I see a big box at my house! I'll get to it in a bit!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm being watched. Yay. I love these. Thank you so much.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you so much to my secret reaper!! The note was not signed, but your gifts are just so incredibly perfect!!! I letterally screamed with excitement over the banner and was just over the moon for all the gifts!! Bane loved helping me open the boxes and loves his special gift very much!! We've already played with the slime and he has all but devoured the mouth lollipop!!
Now for the awesome pics!!
Bane excitedly helping me open the big box! I love how there were fabric pieces as padding!! Perfect to make some fun trick or treat bags!!






















We got 2 amazing signs for our haunted hotel








And an incredible hotel key check in board!!! I love them all so much!!!








Next we got an old suitcase full of more goodies!!








Including a special package for Bane!!! Which he loved!!!





























A high voltage sign for my T-Rex paddock!!! Eek!! 
my








And the absolutely most incredibly amazing part!!! The Dinosuar banner from the end scene of Jurassic park!!!! Oh Em Goodness!!!! Ahhhhhh!! I geeked out so hard!! This is going to look amazing and really make my whole Jurassic park theme come togehter!!!!!








I can't thank you enough for how thought out and perfect this gift truly was!!! It just blows me away how creative and caring the members of this forum are. I am so glad I found my peeps!!!
Jen


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

oops duplicate post


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm having photo-viewing issues but am so excited by everyone else's excitement! I'll get on a computer to check everything out soon.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The Saga of The Auditor's Reaping!

My postal carrier, for some reason, chooses not to deliver some things. Including packages. This evil (not in a good way) creature has been holding 2 packages hostage for eight - 8! - days. And was ABOUT TO SEND THEM BACK!

But said creature was thwarted! Ha HA!

And with that, I offer a robust and heartfelt Thank You! to the fair SpanishTulip! You rock!

I'll get photos of everything, and have them posted by the weekend. Although I may have to hide some things from The Deduction...she's been eyeing the Wyrd Sisters box in particular, has designs upon it, I do believe...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Stupid double posting...sorry!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I checked in last night briefly and saw the incredible reaps but it was a long day and I promptly fell asleep on the couch before I had a chance to comment---looks like more came in today! I promise I will be back on to look through everything in detail tomorrow and and revel in everyone's reaps but today I am reveling in mine!! Because I GOT REAPED!!!

Every day I call my husband to see if I got Reaped (he gets home several hours before I do). Everyday no...no...no. Had two teasers...excitement is building. Today I was meeting my brother after work. My husband would have called to tell me if I got reaped right? So I didn't check in. I get home and he says you have a package but I don't think its your reap....um you don't?? The fact that its from S.R. and its decorated didn't tip you off???? I was so surprised and happy I did what he affectionately calls "happy feet" which is basically running in place shouting I got REAPED!














And not only was I reaped but the note says...there is more to come. More!?!? Look at this box---there is so much in there!! I was already so grateful and I didn't know what was in there yet! Everything was so beautiful wrapped it was like getting a box of Halloween love!




















The first thing I opened was a sign that my reaper made (I had said in my likes/dislikes that I am making a signpost pointing to all the different spooky directions). This is perfect! AND my reaper was so thoughtful they looked up how far it is from me to Transylvania!!!








Next came these hand painted lanterns. I went to open the first one and remembered what the note said about the fairy and suddenly became irrationally frightened (it occurred to me my reaper may put something in there to jump out at me) and when I opened it the fairy did slide out toward me which startled me (my first Halloween scare of the season-I loved it!). My husband and I had a good laugh at my reaction. I am trying to decide where I want to put my lanterns (I got the grandin road zombie hands that these would be great hanging from but think they would also look great elsewhere in my house). 
(I took one with and without flash so you could see the creepy factor and the detail!)














I also got webs for the spider web tunnel I am making and lights for the jack o'lantern tower or arch I want to make:




















These handcuffs are really great--will go great in my dungeon or my serial killer room!








And last but not least I LOVE this pumpkin lantern that will also be great hanging on my zombie hands as well as much needed creepy cloth:









I don't know who you are yet reaper (very much hope you will reveal yourself when you are ready) but I am so grateful! Thank you!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay as promised here are pics of my incredible reap. The jar broke but with some clear gorilla glue will be good as new and the frame glass sadly could not be fixed. Also one mouse fell off but fear not, can be easily fixed also. I again cannot tell you how fantastic everything is. I am so excited to be using them in my scene this year.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, so many awesome reaps!! I'm so excited and I can't wait to see more.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Someone should be getting reaped today.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Wait, you got a FLOOFY BLACK CAT?!!? HOW DO I GET A FLOOFY BLACK CAT IN MY REAPING NEXT YEAR?!?!?


Yes, I'm totally onboard for getting an awesome black cat as my Reaper gift! My husband is allergic to cats, so I'm not allowed to get one myself, but if it were a gift... well, it just might work! LOL! 

I *love* seeing all the kitty pictures with their Halloween goodies! I enjoy doggies too, but the cats are my favorite!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Just caught up on everything - so many wonderful items! I am CRACKING UP at the "Swiss Reaper" cartoon posted on one of the Reaper boxes - ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Love that!

My Victim may be receiving their reap today! Delivery was due for Wednesday & when I checked the tracking number, the last check in, late last night, was about 1.5 hours from them... So, hopefully it'll be at their door soon!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> Spookerstar, this is my son..he is a comic artist..http://ew.com/books/2017/06/08/alien-bounty-hunter-preview-the-mark-wahlberg-produced-comic/
> View attachment 480761



Wow! How fun would it be to join your family for a little crafting weekend. I will be the one in the corner staying out of the way taking photos!
Thank you for sharing your family's talent!


----------



## Theda LaStrel (Aug 1, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Wait, you got a FLOOFY BLACK CAT?!!? HOW DO I GET A FLOOFY BLACK CAT IN MY REAPING NEXT YEAR?!?!?
> 
> Pretty kitty there Theda!


Heehee, thanks! He was not part of my reap, but it's really hard to keep him out of pictures. He is a master at being the center of attention.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many reaps! I cant begin to comment on all! Witchful Thinking I cant wait to see your finished sign post and pumpkin arch. That will be as epic as your spider tunnel. I sure love seeing the photos! Keep them coming!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> My sincere apologies to my reaper. I managed to get pictures last night but was feeling pretty crappy and went to bed before I could get them posted.
> 
> View attachment 481049
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you enjoyed it, Joy! I'll be sending the rest your way today or tomorrow!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

TZgirls, I thought I signed the note, my apologies for not doing so. I am so happy you like everything and it all made it safely. I hope it all works out for your aesthetic, and your son is super adorable.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Spookerstar! Those plants are adorable! I don't usually do cute, but I would love some of those


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

So sorry to my reaper, Graveyard Queen, for the delay in posting the awesome reap I received on Monday evening! (Yesterday was chock-full of body painting for me, so I waited to post.) 
Without further ado ...

I was so excited to see the box with classic monsters and vintage Halloween images on it delivered to our apartment!

When I opened the box, I saw the postcard of the horse skeleton first, and read the message (in old English) on the back, with hints about what was inside, and it was clearly Hocus Pocus themed! (There's even a link to a Spotify playlist to listen to - while I find a virgin to light the black flame candle on Halloween 2020, of course.)

Then I got to the tricks and treats inside:









































































From the Edward Gorey Tarot Deck, to the Sanderson Spell Book, to the teeny tiny potion bottles, and everything in between - I love it all! Though I'd recently acquired the movie, my mother didn't have a copy, and was *very* excited when I gave her one!

Now, off to find mine sisters, and run amok, amok, amok!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

All of these reaps are Awesome! and I'm so totally jealous that I wasn't able to participate


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I was reaped and I loveeeeeeeee it!! Thank you so much Jennifer (ok, who are you on here??) for paying so much attention to details of my short list!! I love everything from the victorian bouquet to my hanging bat to the awesome light and the old tombstone!! What a great reap for me! My pictures probably are bad..I was trying to hurry..but thank you once again!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

LoveandEyeballs, I am so relieved nothing broke and that you like it all! I had a lot of fun making everything for you, and totally roped my girlfriend in to help with the labeling. In case you were curious the cauldron reads "Happy Halloween"

And here's the link to the playlist so you don't have to type it out:
https://open.spotify.com/user/tashura/playlist/50OXf19bkZCUBP7gwSZMkh


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

LoveAndEyeballs said:


> So sorry to my reaper, Graveyard Queen, for the delay in posting the awesome reap I received on Monday evening! (Yesterday was chock-full of body painting for me, so I waited to post.)
> Without further ado ...
> 
> I was so excited to see the box with classic monsters and vintage Halloween images on it delivered to our apartment!
> ...


Those Tarot cards, caldron, candle and book are perfect Hocus Pocus! Awesome Reap!!


----------



## whoami (Aug 18, 2017)

Witchful Thinking.... So, that's where the box went. Dang thing almost knocked me out of the air... Hey, that sign... I think the distance is pretty accurate and looks like it might glow in the dark. Good thing, I was able to see it before running me off the reaper highway.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, I went back to view the pictures.... 

TZgirls, my favorite part was seeing your son in the photos. He's so sweet!

Witchful Thinking - how awesome that your Reaper calculated the distance! SO thoughtful!

LoveAndEyeballs - I'm dying over the "The Child" card. 

And the COULDRON! Swoon. 

Side Note: please, any future reapers, black floofy cats are a must-have 

Sad to have to head to work.  This is the best time of the secret reapers - WHEN EVERYONE'S GETTING THEIR PACKAGES!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Okay, Victim! The tracking number says it's been DELIVERED! Literally says "Delivered In/At Mailbox", so I'm going to assume it's at your mailbox since I don't think you'd have such a large mailbox to accommodate the dead body - uh, I mean box of goodies - that I sent you! 

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Spookerstar, you have totally outdone yourself! 

First, thank you, from the bottom of my heart, for making my first time reaping such an awesome experience! I loved every bit of it!

Second, I’m glad you revealed yourself, because at first I thought I knew who my reaper might be, but I was totally off the mark.

Lastly, I actually jumped up and down with excitement the minute I pulled the cheese out of the box! It is SOOOOOO perfect and what I have been looking for since forever! The other stuff is great too of course, but the cheese....oh the cheeeeeeeeese! LOL

Without further ado, the contents from today’s box not only contained yet another killer plant (LOVE this Venus flytrap!), but several other little goodies. A very cool Skele-Gro potion bottle (the octopus tail came detached but nothing a little superglue didn’t fix), a “Killin’ It” dish towel, which is perfect since my current color scheme is black & white, and some Celestial tea, which will come in handy as the weather is starting to get a little cooler. And to go along with the cheese, a bread baguette, which is going to go perfect in my skeleton mice display!

Oh and last but not least, some mice and ghost catnip toys for my fur babies. Nicolai and Roman were all over them the minute I freed them from their packaging!

Thank you thank you thank you.....you really are a superstar!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

In a nice coincidence, the package we sent out was delivered today, and we also received our Reaper package!
Our goodies weren't signed, but the box had a first name on it, so thank you, Dehlia, for our package! My two children put on their glasses right away! Then, my six year old grabbed the scarf and my four year old likes the color changing ghost. We will put the black skull among some potion bottles in our witchy area. We also received a pretty cross-stitch teaser earlier, so thank you very much for the thoughtful Reap!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Shadow Panther said:


> Okay as promised here are pics of my incredible reap. The jar broke but with some clear gorilla glue will be good as new and the frame glass sadly could not be fixed. Also one mouse fell off but fear not, can be easily fixed also. I again cannot tell you how fantastic everything is. I am so excited to be using them in my scene this year.


*I am so bummed things were broken.  I packed that box to the max. What a shame!

I am happy you do like the items that made it in one piece. Or nearly in one piece!!!   - Jamie *


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

whisper said:


> Great Reaps! I've been reaped as well, and I feel I owe my reaper an apology. I received a package from my reaper saturday night. I wasn't feeling well this weekend and I've been having some computer trouble, so I haven't posted as I should have. But with out further ado, here is what my wonderful reaper sent me:
> 
> View attachment 480113
> 
> ...


That table cloth is gorgeous and I love the little Jack figurines.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My dearest Reaper, your package should be delivered on Friday. I am so sorry for it taking so long. It had quite a journey to reach you, but it won't be much longer. It is headed to the west of me---but that covers a lot of area since I am in Texas. So, not much of a teaser.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

As promised my reaper gift and the note saying more was coming.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Nothing again today, I got my patient cap on.  Super excited!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I was reaped and I loveeeeeeeee it!! Thank you so much Jennifer (ok, who are you on here??) for paying so much attention to details of my short list!! I love everything from the victorian bouquet to my hanging bat to the awesome light and the old tombstone!! What a great reap for me! My pictures probably are bad..I was trying to hurry..but thank you once again!
> View attachment 481777
> View attachment 481785
> View attachment 481769
> ...


who is my wonderful Reaper??


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hang in there Ring, there are several still out there.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK I sent another person something extra & they should have gotten it today!

Your package has been delivered.
Delivery Date:	Wednesday, 09/20/2017
Delivery Time:	01:59 PM
Delivery Location:	MET CUSTOMER WOMAN


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

It's been great seeing what everyone has gotten. Lots of great items.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

So many Cool thing. Wow what a great haul!!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Great ideas, love this reap!!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Spookerstar, you have totally outdone yourself!
> 
> First, thank you, from the bottom of my heart, for making my first time reaping such an awesome experience! I loved every bit of it!
> 
> ...


Hurray! It has been so hard not commenting on things. I didn't want to give it away. Here is what I have been saving up to say...
The pot that broke you can totally re-pot it. I dropped it putting it in the box and broke a few fingers. Had to fix and add more moss. The snake is in three pieces just glued in that way. 
Sorry the caterpillar fell off, it was on a stem but really didn't want to stick too much. 
I knew that topper to the bottle wouldn't hold but easy to fix. It is actually a magnate I picked up at a Halloween convention this spring. The stuff inside glows in the dark.
Sorry I went way off your list. I was all set to try and make some Halloween charger plates but didn't know what colors or decoration to use and so when I saw you were buying the same Grandinroad and Michaels things as me I knew I had to make duplicates of what I was making for my haunt this year. 
Glad the kitties like the treats. Hopefully it will keep them from eating the fake plants. My cats must be pika too, they like to lick plastic bags. So strange. I had to laugh when I saw your kitty because she looks like mine but long hair. This is Miki and Mini
Oh and the cheese is the first thing I ordered and then it never arrived. Found again at Hobby Lobby if you have those out there. 
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Awww ur kitties are adorable! Love them Siamese!

We do have Hobby Lobby here, but have only been there once before. I generally go to Michaels for all my crafting stuff, but I’ll have to check them out again sometime.

And don’t apologize for going off my list, because you really didn’t! No, I may not have had killer or people eating plants on my list, but you picked up on things from the other threads we both shared in and you ran with it, and that’s perfectly fine! In fact, you really kinda saved me the trouble of coming up with other things to go with the Michaels flytraps and GrandinRoad’s potted hands. Now I just need to figure out where to make my display so it’s out of kitty range!

Speaking of, my brood thanks you again for the toys......they have been nonstop with the mice all evening!














Spookerstar said:


> Hurray! It has been so hard not commenting on things. I didn't want to give it away. Here is what I have been saving up to say...
> The pot that broke you can totally re-pot it. I dropped it putting it in the box and broke a few fingers. Had to fix and add more moss. The snake is in three pieces just glued in that way.
> Sorry the caterpillar fell off, it was on a stem but really didn't want to stick too much.
> I knew that topper to the bottle wouldn't hold but easy to fix. It is actually a magnate I picked up at a Halloween convention this spring. The stuff inside glows in the dark.
> ...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mini is not amused. I love how our cats must approve of all our stuff before we can use it.

Have we ever done a Pet Reaper? That might be interesting.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, seriously you guys... T____T 
Two more "just because" boxes came to Ghouliet's when I was at work today. Y'all are gonna make me cry.

Goodies from RCIAG:









Goodies from Spookerstar:









Thank you so much, you guys. <3 Ghouliet & I beyond appreciate all this love (and the kittens are diggin' all the new toys!)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes they need to put their stamp (paw) of approval on everything!

A Pet Reaper? Now that would be funny.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Mini is not amused. I love how our cats must approve of all our stuff before we can use it.
> 
> Have we ever done a Pet Reaper? That might be interesting.


They might have already my cat jumped ten feet in the air tonight almost hit ceiling and nothing was there. He was sleeping so soundly than like BOOOOO frighten him. It was crazy. My dog was like your on your own. hahah He usually backs him up. Pet reaper would be awesome and cool.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Reapee-- I'm so sorry! Your reap is being posted tomorrow, so I promise it's on the way. I certainly hope you are not disappointed! I'm anxiously awaiting my reap too, so I apologize to my reapee again that it's taking too damn long on my part. Perfectionism is a curse!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am both humbled and blessed by the outpouring of generosity and kindness so many have shown me and my family. I do not have the words to say how much you have helped us during this stressful time. Thank you so much for your friendship and support.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

So many great reaps! I am loving seeing how much care is going into everything!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Mini is not amused. I love how our cats must approve of all our stuff before we can use it.
> 
> Have we ever done a Pet Reaper? That might be interesting.


Yes Mini was giving me the evil look. She is very much into a routine and likes me to come and sit on the couch so she can sit on me. Not allowed to linger at the table. 
I think Miki was saying I had taken one too many trips and it was time to stay home.
They are half Siamese and half alley cat. I think it is cute how Mini came out with stripped points. I have heard it called Lynx Point

A pet reaper would be fun!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

so glad it arrived safely! I saw the drink thing and thought it would be perfect <3


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

witchymom said:


> so glad it arrived safely! I saw the drink thing and thought it would be perfect <3


It was absolutely perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

tzgirls123 said:


> And the absolutely most incredibly amazing part!!! The Dinosuar banner from the end scene of Jurassic park!!!! Oh Em Goodness!!!! Ahhhhhh!! I geeked out so hard!! This is going to look amazing and really make my whole Jurassic park theme come togehter!!!!!
> View attachment 481321
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Dying for that banner!!!! It is AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

So many awesome gifts this year. I have enjoyed seeing everyone's gifts. This forum is full of such great people!!!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

My victim's box is due to arrive today!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I received a teaser from my SR today!!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

An absolutely massive box was just delivered to me! I going to try to wait until my son gets home from school to dive in.









Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

The box we sent had no-one home Tuesday to sign for it so it's sitting at the courier depot waiting....2 days down and 3 more to go before it's sent back to me.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Ok, seriously you guys... T____T
> Two more "just because" boxes came to Ghouliet's when I was at work today. Y'all are gonna make me cry.
> 
> Thank you so much, you guys. <3 Ghouliet & I beyond appreciate all this love (and the kittens are diggin' all the new toys!)


I'm glad everything arrived in one piece. Those face masks are awesome too. It's a great Korean company called Tony Moly. They make some great stuff & have the cutest packaging. I am currently looking at this little guy next to me. All their stuff smells like a little slice of heaven. If you get a chance to try their stuff go for it, you won't regret it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

quite a few boxes on the way, and a few being mailed in the next day or so, so hang tight, they are coming


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

How will we know who are reaper is? Or, victim id, so we can begin shopping for him or her. Thanks


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow! I just unpacked my awesome reap from Hopelessly Insane. 

Oddities for my cabinet of curiosities on loan from the Delirious Museum of Curiosities. 

I'm going to find places for some of these and I'll post some more pics.

Thanks do much


























































Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Most of The Oddities have found homes among their kind on my shelves but the flosest oculus is trying to hide among my peonies on my snack table.

My son claimed the skeleton hanging for on his bulletin board. And we can't wait to make the Witches Brew mug cake






























Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm so glad everything made it there ok!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

"Out for Delivery"


muhahahaha


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Diabolical said:


> How will we know who are reaper is? Or, victim id, so we can begin shopping for him or her. Thanks


Did you send Bethene a message during the sign up period?

Usually what happens is you send Bethene a likes and dislikes list via PM during the sign up window and then once that window has closed she sends who your victims is again in a PM. It's too late for the Big Reaper, as sign ups were back in August and the 2nd reaper sign up ends today, so you need to hurry for that one! The discussion thread for the 2nd reaper is pinned so it should be easy to find.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> I'm so glad everything made it there ok!


Wow what a packaging job, it looks like a bubble wrap factory exploded in my house

True to form my son and my puppy are currently playing with the boxes and the packing tissue, I'm sure once my cat comes in he will join in.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Spanishtulip said:


> Wow what a packaging job, it looks like a bubble wrap factory exploded in my house
> 
> True to form my son and my puppy are currently playing with the boxes and the packing tissue, I'm sure once my cat comes in he will join in.


I went a little overboard but the snake oil made me so nervous. I didn't want to send an empty jar. When I googled how to ship a glass jar with liquids the internet said double box it with lots of cushion so that's what I did! Glad your son and puppy are having fun playing with packing stuff, it makes me feel a little less wasteful.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Of course work gets crazy right at the best part when everyone is getting their reaps. I got 12 pages behind in just a day and half!  I just went through to catch up and am so in awe of the talent and generosity that abounds in the reaper! Here are a few I remember....

Halloween_Queen - one of the best HP reaps ever! The keys, that monster books - an ENTIRE set of wands! It looks like you literally went shopping at Diagon Alley tzgirls123. Great job!

Br1mston3 - wow is right! Kelloween what gorgeous works of art those signs are. You cant but work that good anywhere! The crows are so awesome and have so much personality. What a talented family!

LadyGoats - can I just say your posts crack me up. I love your sense of humor (and your skellipet watching you open your gifts? Priceless) What a reap--that box was cool all by itself! Love the framed potions and bottles.

Kardec251985-what beautifully wrapped packages. I never think to do that - such a nice touch. Fun wine glass tealight holders!

lizzyborden - fun minion reap. loveandeyeballs did you draw that on the side of the box?

tzgirls123-what an impressive reap. I was especially touched by the box for your "future reaper". And totally in love with that vacancy sign (might have to steal that idea). Wonderful, thoughtful work A little bit scary.

Shadow Panther - the skeleton hanging sign is delightful! And such a great idea with the metallic skull and critters. Good work Lil Spook!

LoveandEyeballs - so glad you liked your reap. When GraveyardQueen was working on it I wanted to make her send ME that candle. I may have to get myself those cards and cauldron, they are my favorite!

Kelloween - what a unique tombstone. I am always on the lookout for new ideas and shapes--love it. If you said who your reaper was I forgot--good work whoever you are!

Spirits Vineyard - watching Spookerstar shop for all the parts I wasn't sure how it was all going to come together. Then watching her craft, assemble, paint it all was like watching a mad genius! I love all of them but most especially the "twins" and the "wedding" bouqet which I nearly smuggled out of there in the night!

Spanishtulip - so great! Nice job hopelesslyinsane. That egg! And is that a cauldron mug with green cake!!?!?!?! So cool. Love the bug plaque - was considering making some of those myself.

And so many others......and so many more to come!!! What a great time of year.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

whoami said:


> Witchful Thinking.... So, that's where the box went. Dang thing almost knocked me out of the air... Hey, that sign... I think the distance is pretty accurate and looks like it might glow in the dark. Good thing, I was able to see it before running me off the reaper highway.



Ooh I bet you are right - I need to check if it will glow in the dark. Does that mean you are my reaper!!!!????


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Just caught up on everything - so many wonderful items! I am CRACKING UP at the "Swiss Reaper" cartoon posted on one of the Reaper boxes - ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Love that!
> 
> My Victim may be receiving their reap today! Delivery was due for Wednesday & when I checked the tracking number, the last check in, late last night, was about 1.5 hours from them... So, hopefully it'll be at their door soon!



That cracked me up too - it was my box that had that on [email protected] My reaper has a great sense of humor - they sent me two other teasers that I posted that were similar. Can't wait to find out who it is!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh the horror ? I've been reaped! Well Audited. I love everything thank you Auditor. The Dunwich horror is one of my favorite stories of HPLovecraft. We are gamers so the Cthulhu flux will definitely be played.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry for the delay but here are the pics, Spiders, creepy moss/webs Wraith/Reaper. I will be using everything. Thanks again. I love them all.
All items







Homemade ornaments for my Halloween tree, Love the bitten sucker from Trick R Treat. Nailed it.







Skull and Sams Trick T Treat Candy bar blade. This also had a flash drive with a Trick r Treat projection. LOVED IT!!







Lemax Spookytown Archway. for my village


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

Omg! Secret reaper whoever you are...you are AMAZING!!! 

The box

















And all these goodies including a 13 hour clock that I really wanted!!![emoji7] 









A gravestone for my cemetery 









Pictures of cemeteries 









This super cool mirror with a face engraved in it 









Candelabra 









These awesome knick knacks and socks with a fun card 









This wreath and blanket 









AND A 13 HOUR CLOCK!!!! 









THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR EVERYTHING!!!!! [emoji316]❤?[emoji88][emoji317]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Moonwitchkitty, You lucky... YOU! Haha. I LOVE that calendar, and those are games? How have I never heard of them?! Awesome finds, Auditor!

Godcrusher, that trick r treat USB gives me all the heart eyes.

Kadeeblake - that tombstone!! Also, THAT MIRROR! I hope your Reaper comes from hiding so I can beg for a how-to on that. So cool!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow! So much awesome from everyone. I really like the Spider clock! Also it's really neat to see how everyones gifts are so unique and different from another.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

LairMistress said:


> I haven't read any new posts, so I don't know if we are revealing our reapers yet, so I won't name names--but THANK YOU SO MUCH, REAPER!  I loved everything!
> 
> I apologize for making you wait all day, but we left town for a family reunion today, and the box was waiting on the porch when we got back home. I took a brief video of one of the items, but YouTube is lagging, and it hasn't finished uploading...so I will edit this to add the link so everyone can see what the item does. I had never seen it before! I know the perfect spot for it, too.
> 
> ...




I'll take the Reaping Blame!
I'm so glad you liked everything! 
Confession about the roses - I bought those for myself a couple years ago the day after H'ween and just never put them out! I'm glad to pass them on to someone who will enjoy them. 
I was hoping the cage would protect the gargoyle, too!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Moonwitchkitty - I love HP Lovecraft. What an awesome reap/audit.  

So much talent here.


----------



## whoami (Aug 18, 2017)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ooh I bet you are right - I need to check if it will glow in the dark. Does that mean you are my reaper!!!!????


I don't know who your reaper is but, they need to watch it with the boxes. I guy could get hurt doing his job. And that "Swiss Reaper" thing... ha ha, not funny. No respect...


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

this is my 6th time trying to post this I hope this one works

I was Reaped my stuff came on Tuesday and I could not be more happy I LOVE IT ALL! the best part of all is an signed photo of ELVIRA thank you so much krnlmustrd














































now I know my Reaper did not do this next part unless he drove all the way from Ga but as I was opening my box I heard so odd noises outside and found this waiting on my steps it was the perfect ending to a perfect day I still do not know were this balloon came form


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

treehouse of horror said:


> this is my 6th time trying to post this I hope this one works
> 
> I was Reaped my stuff came on Tuesday and I could not be more happy I LOVE IT ALL! the best part of all is an signed photo of ELVIRA thank you so much krnlmustrd
> 
> ...


Love the Elvia picture! I wish someone would leave a Georgie balloon at my house hahaha


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG Someone has a package out for delivery... Now the stress of waiting to see if arrived safely.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Godcrusher said:


> Sorry for the delay but here are the pics, Spiders, creepy moss/webs Wraith/Reaper. I will be using everything. Thanks again. I love them all.
> All items
> View attachment 483681
> 
> ...


Great Reap~ I love all of the Sam references!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

kadeeblake said:


> Omg! Secret reaper whoever you are...you are AMAZING!!!
> 
> The box
> 
> ...



Wow! That clock and the mirror! I agree with LadyGoats. Reaper come forward so you can give us your tutorial! I also love the cemetery photos. Beautiful


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

That balloon is too creepy!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

treehouse of horror I love your tray and Elvira rocks to this day!!!!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

bethene said:


> quite a few boxes on the way, and a few being mailed in the next day or so, so hang tight, they are coming


Fingers crossed  Have a fun weekend everyone!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

so many great reaps! 

I finally got my package into the Mail...it's headed south...but then almost EVERY place is south of Central Maine.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Box was delivered on Tuesday, hope everything is ok and my victim at least maybe kind of liked it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Box was delivered on Tuesday, hope everything is ok and my victim at least maybe kind of liked it.


I'm sure they did! But, y'know, life..!

If they don't check in soon, we'll have to beg you to share any pics you took!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

doto said:


> The box we sent had no-one home Tuesday to sign for it so it's sitting at the courier depot waiting....2 days down and 3 more to go before it's sent back to me.


Was this ever picked up?


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

WoW!!!! your all made out like banshees!! Every thing look great. I m getting antsy here. I check the mail twice a day now.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Was this ever picked up?


Yes it was picked up this evening.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I got Reaped....AGAIN! The second part of my reaping arrived today. I could not believe the size of the box I came home to after already receiving a great box!

Wait until you see it....I was speechless. It looked like Christmas morning after I unwrapped everything. I almost cried I was so overwhelmed with gratitude. My reaper is nhh!! Thank you nhh for revealing yourself - and for your humor, thoughtfulness and generosity! Every single item arrived intact (even the witch mirror) and I love it! You not only got me things from my list -- you obviously stalked me well and got me things I was dreaming of or planning.

Ok after fighting for it for half the night I think I won the battle and figured out the problem so I can finally share the pictures!! Here we go:

Everything was carefully wrapped with different Halloween papers and ribbon (which I saved to reuse). The card was great - where do you find these great cards/teaser pictures?!




















The first thing I saw was these wonderful rubber web placemat/chargers. They are going to look awesome against an orange tablecloth! I almost cried right then because I already was so happy and there was a whole box still to open!








Next were this great witch mirror (It is going to work perfectly on my potion cabinet) and this awesome sign. I have been ooing and awing over everyone's signs that they got and then I got one too!  














Next up was Count Chocula - I literally hugged the box. I didn't even know they made this anymore! It was followed by Boo Berry and Franken Berry. It took me right back to my childhood. I have had an affinity for Halloween since I was young and my Mom would decorate the house and throw us Halloween parties that were legendary. I have memories of having this with my siblings on Saturday mornings in the fall. Thank you for the warm wonderful memories this brought back!  














One of my likes was cemetery fence as I am working on my outdoor area and cemetery this year. I love this and couldn't believe you were so generous to get me so much of it! Will go to good use for years to come!








Next was this wonderfully gothic tin Rembrant of "Man with Stick" followed by this guest book that nhh put excellent funeral commentary in and the perfect fountain pen to go with. This was outside my likes/dislikes and I knew nhh has been stalking me just as her teaser promised because I had been in another thread talking about this great funeral/wake mystery theme I want to do! So thoughtful!














Thats it right?? NOOO - there is MORE!!
Look at this candle holder!!! It is like something straight out of a castle in a Vincent Price movie. Or Frankenstein-esque. LOVE THIS.








AND - the last thing I opened was something I had seen online and had really been wanting. I kept playing with it all night. One of the times I hung it up and it called back immediately with this demon voice telling me not to EVER hang up on it. I am so full of Halloween happiness - thank your son for me for picking it out!














Nhh---I thank you from the bottom of my Halloween heart for all the thought you put into crafting and selecting everything. You made it official--I had been trying to hold out but I am definitely decorating the house this weekend. What a perfect gift to get on the first day of fall.
THANK YOU!
Here it all is together (the items you see that I didn't mention I posted when the first box came except for the great skeleton crow which I somehow did not manage to get an individual photo of -- he is great!):


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Awe, I'm so glad it all arrived safe and you like it. I had fun. I made a run to the thrift store for the guestbook to age up and found that cool, funky candle holder and the tin picture. I had to get that for you too.  My son picked out the phone from another thrift store too. We were a reaper family.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

And I still have no idea who my reaper was..other than "Jennifer"


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

BR1MSTON3- I'm right there with you. Mine was delivered Wednesday. I've seen your reaps. I'm sure they love it.


BR1MSTON3 said:


> Box was delivered on Tuesday, hope everything is ok and my victim at least maybe kind of liked it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I put one clue, which is incorporated into one of the items, in my box. I don't know if they will figure it out, but I'll tell if they don't.


Kelloween said:


> And I still have no idea who my reaper was..other than "Jennifer"


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Box was delivered on Tuesday, hope everything is ok and my victim at least maybe kind of liked it.


i wonder if it was ME?? I have been away from home all week--damn that 'real life' tht interferes with my fun! but i agree that i am sure it will be LOVED when it is finally opened by whomever!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> I put one clue, which is incorporated into one of the items, in my box. I don't know if they will figure it out, but I'll tell if they don't.


i realized after i closed up the box that i hadn't put anything in...NEXT year i am NOT going to be so busy during Reaper days. Ugh.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Tracking shows that my Victim's package was delivered yesterday! Biting nails...waiting to hear from her...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I got Reaped....AGAIN! The second part of my reaping arrived today. I could not believe the size of the box I came home to after already receiving a great box!
> 
> Wait until you see it....I was speechless. It looked like Christmas morning after I unwrapped everything. I almost cried I was so overwhelmed with gratitude. My reaper is nhh!! Thank you nhh for revealing yourself - and for your humor, thoughtfulness and generosity! Every single item arrived intact (even the witch mirror) and I love it! You not only got me things from my list -- you obviously stalked me well and got me things I was dreaming of or planning.
> 
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i realized after i closed up the box that i hadn't put anything in...NEXT year i am NOT going to be so busy during Reaper days. Ugh.


wickedwillingwench, I've done that more than once.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Tracking shows that my Victim's package was delivered yesterday! Biting nails...waiting to hear from her...


Come sit by me, we will wait together. We'll catch up.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I think everyone has outdone themselves this year reaping... so many great ones. 

To my reaper if you're out there we'll be leaving on Tuesday for a cross country road trip with the goal to end up in Salem the second day of Oct. So we'll be away BUT never fear someone will be home to take care of the fur and feathered babies and collect mail. We just won't be home to open and take the coveted pictures till much later in the month.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

You guys. I've been REAPED!! I'm struggling. I have a box at home. I am not at home. I'm dying here in anticipation.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much Doto. I love all the items! So generous of you. Looking forward to using them in my haunt


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

everyone. cool reaps. ive also been reaped. thank you hostess with the mostess. you really did a great job. everything was on my list. i will post pictures soon. ive been working a lot. monday i have off. so ill post then.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have started cutting strips for a strip quilt using all of the fabric strips I was given. I bought a little extra of a few of them so I could have wide strips among the smaller strips. I am not done cutting all the strips but I can already see this quilt is going to look fantastic. When I get the quilt finished, I will post a picture of it here as well as in " Your most recent craft" thread.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Alright, after waiting WAY too long to post due to work, I've got pics of my reap! 










Hmm, I wonder what's in it???? Came from Florida. I guess that's why the box is wet. 










Oh look, I got pics of a reaping!




















 This is freaking cool!










Ok now. Chicot park is a state park by my house. You have no idea how spot-on this is. It has a large man made lake, hiking trails, and more gators than fish. This is so perfect.










just wow.




























All hail the Dead Swamp Queen!


So, left a clue about your name. Hmm...from Florida...it's a dude...and the paint appears to be from Ace, and is still wet with storm water. Oh, and the grave seems to be made of hellfire, and...Br1mst0ne! Dude, this is freaking awesome! From the candles, to the stone, and that little oddity set, freaking cool. Couldn't have done better. Thanks dude! Sorry for the delay in posting the pics. Now speaking of delay, I have a box that I need to mail. I forgot the store bought stuff for my victim. Seems it didn't make it into the big box...


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I got Reaped....AGAIN! The second part of my reaping arrived today. I could not believe the size of the box I came home to after already receiving a great box!
> 
> Wait until you see it....I was speechless. It looked like Christmas morning after I unwrapped everything. I almost cried I was so overwhelmed with gratitude. My reaper is nhh!! Thank you nhh for revealing yourself - and for your humor, thoughtfulness and generosity! Every single item arrived intact (even the witch mirror) and I love it! You not only got me things from my list -- you obviously stalked me well and got me things I was dreaming of or planning.
> 
> ...


I love that the cereal brought back memories. When at the thrift store, I saw that tin picture I had to grab it for you. But then I turned a corner and that candle holder was sitting on the floor. I almost tripped over it. You had to have it. It's huge too. I do hope you can use these in your decorations. I'd love to see photos of your finished home. Secret Reaping is one of my favorite things too do. I love finding treasures to share. Again so glad you liked and I'm really glad it made it there okay. I was worried that huge candle holder and glass together in the same box.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Spinechiller said:


> Thank you so much Doto. I love all the items! So generous of you. Looking forward to using them in my haunt
> 
> View attachment 485593
> 
> ...


Wow! Amazing stuff. Love the hand aged items. Cant tell what the first thing is...a button?


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I want to say thank you to my secret reaper I loved everything I will post picks when I get a chance been a long work weeks for me open to close at dollar tree no managers but me ?


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Lovely reaps! Everyone is really going above and beyond 

My victim received their package a couple days ago according to USPS tracking, I hope they post soon! Also waiting on my own reaping to arrive.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I also keep seeing so may postings about reapings being out for delivery - I sure hope one of them is mine!

I'm loving seeing all the cool stuff people are getting, tho!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

lisa48317 said:


> I also keep seeing so may postings about reapings being out for delivery - I sure hope one of them is mine!
> 
> I'm loving seeing all the cool stuff people are getting, tho!


Ditto. I check my porch everyday..super excited!

I agree also, everyone is getting some really neat items! It's fun to see such cool handcrafted things as well.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My package shows delivered on Thursday I hope everything is okay with my victim


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spinechiller - cool reap. doto that skull is CREEPY!
sikntwizted - I LOVE that stone! Br1mston3 how did you do the moss...I can never get mine to come out right. 
nhh - decorated yesterday and it the fence you gave me went exactly around the dirt flower bed where I put my ground breaker. It was like you had measured! The crossbones inn sign you gave me is in my kitchen and makes me smile every time I see it. That awesome candle holder is perfect on my fireplace hearth. Its been cold and rainy this weekend...feeling so cozy and happy with all my new things. I will get some pictures for you. Thank you!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Spookerstar I enjoyed doing the items for Spinechiller...the first item is a kidney that I made using aluminum foil, latex caulk and the shoots from a beet. Latex caulk really takes it time to dry when you want it to dry quickly. This was the second time I had Spinechiller so the lantern is my attempt to duplicate one I sent him a couple years ago.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Personally I think I must be Bethene's favorite Canadian. we have always had great reapers J&MfPA, MotA and this is the third time Kerimonster has been our Secret Reaper. Kerimonster has always been exceptionally generous and has amazed us each and every time. When we saw the package was from Alberta, with the hugest smile on her face my daughter could be quoted as saying "oh no, not again, this is going to be Amazing" and with all the excitement in the world my son asked "is it really, is it really?" Once the lid was open and my wife saw the way everything was packaged she answered..."it most certainly is you can tell by the wrapping" Yes we were about to be awed once again.....I wish the photo's showed how amazing the experience was/and is. With clues throughout the box the kids had to come up with the combination locks numbers to open the lock and get their surprise. My son miscounted the ants so it took a lot longer than it otherwise would have...watching them squirm with excitement, anticipation and the frustration when the lock would not open made it even more fun for my wife and I. Special Thanks to Kerimonster for the wonderful memory she has created and special thanks to Bethene for putting it all togather once again. 

Yes I know my address shows. I'm not really avoiding law enforcement like "my location" suggests.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> sikntwizted - I LOVE that stone! Br1mston3 how did you do the moss...I can never get mine to come out right.
> !


Thank you. I really wanted it to match his Pinterest page photo and it had fine moss on it so I used greenery from model railroading. It is in a big jar you put glue down and shake it on,


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Monster shout-out to Booswife02 for such a sweet reaping. I was out of town this weekend so it was sitting on the porch till I noticed it late Saturday afternoon, thank you so much, I wanted to at least let you know the box arrived in pristine condition, stay tuned for pictures peeps....its gonna be a good one.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Spinechiller - cool reap. doto that skull is CREEPY!
> sikntwizted - I LOVE that stone! Br1mston3 how did you do the moss...I can never get mine to come out right.
> nhh - decorated yesterday and it the fence you gave me went exactly around the dirt flower bed where I put my ground breaker. It was like you had measured! The crossbones inn sign you gave me is in my kitchen and makes me smile every time I see it. That awesome candle holder is perfect on my fireplace hearth. Its been cold and rainy this weekend...feeling so cozy and happy with all my new things. I will get some pictures for you. Thank you!


Awww, I take my stalking skills serious!  That's pretty cool that the fencing matched up so well.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Reap, reap, REAPED! Thank you to the lovely PrintersDevil. I received the package when I was away from home and oh the suspense was worse than ever! I love love my spooky goodies. That skull? Perfection!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I've been reaped! Thank you so much! My girls were so excited when they came home and saw the package! I love everything and I am already wearing the shirt. The girls loved all the little spiders and photo props in the box. They found the stuffed animals and ran off with them before I could even say anything. The lock and keys are awesome and I will definite be using the platters and cauldron for my party. Everything will get lots of use! Thanks again Treehouse of Horror!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

LadyGoats said:


> Moonwitchkitty, You lucky... YOU! Haha. I LOVE that calendar, and those are games? How have I never heard of them?! Awesome finds, Auditor!




My secret - my younger sister owns a store that carries Halloween, horror, fantasy, and sci-fi stuff.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Finally got the pictures of my reaping taken...thanks again to Spanishtulip!








A Dia de los Muertos teaser, and the shot glasses I needed so badly.








A hand painted headless horseman! Many years ago, I worked in a museum that recreated the Headless Horseman, so he's been close to my heart ever since - or rather, he would be, if I had a heart. Besides, I'm old enough to remember the hessian before he lost his head - he's long been misunderstood.






















I have this "thing" for witches - to me, Halloween without witches is like Halloween without pumpkins - a crime against supernature! These will help save Halloween 2017 from this sad fate!

There were also gorgeous chocolate covered pretzels, but no photos of those, I'm afraid. They were delicious.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

O those potion jars are incredible! I also really like the hand painted headless horseman. Also very creative reaps, so much fun!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very awesome reaps everyone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow,once again, I love everyone's reaps, they're so awesome!!


----------



## treehouse of horror (Mar 21, 2006)

djkeebz said:


> I've been reaped! Thank you so much! My girls were so excited when they came home and saw the package! I love everything and I am already wearing the shirt. The girls loved all the little spiders and photo props in the box. They found the stuffed animals and ran off with them before I could even say anything. The lock and keys are awesome and I will definite be using the platters and cauldron for my party. Everything will get lots of use! Thanks again Treehouse of Horror!



I glad you liked it all. and sorry for the long wait. when I ordered the Platters they said they were in stock but then I got an email saying they were on back order so I had to wait


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow... All the reapings are awesome... <<sigh>> I hope you all are enjoying your spooky goodies.. <<wiping eye>> I'm really e e enjoying waiting for my <<sniff>> turn. I I I think waiting is the best part...


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> I'll take the Reaping Blame!
> I'm so glad you liked everything!
> Confession about the roses - I bought those for myself a couple years ago the day after H'ween and just never put them out! I'm glad to pass them on to someone who will enjoy them.
> I was hoping the cage would protect the gargoyle, too!


I did love it all, and I didn't realize until a couple of days ago that the gargoyle has glow in the dark parts! Everything that's painted white, glows! Too cool! Thanks again!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

No worries! It was definitely worth the wait!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm still waiting too kymmm! Its hard but fun to see others' reaps here. I came home at lunch today and looked at the front porch as I pulled in and again after work, sigh. Maybe tomorrow???


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Creepy,spiders, that candle came from Grandin Road a couple of years ago. I bought several for gifts. I haven't used mine yet but I believe it lights up and floats and moves across the table.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

The Auditor said:


> Finally got the pictures of my reaping taken...thanks again to Spanishtulip!
> 
> View attachment 487353
> 
> ...


Such great items! I especially love those potion bottles.....Spanishtulip needs to share how she made those!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thank you. I really wanted it to match his Pinterest page photo and it had fine moss on it so I used greenery from model railroading. It is in a big jar you put glue down and shake it on,


Ohhh this IS GENIUS. I am always trying to thin out the craft store stuff and it never looks right. I am totally stealing your idea. Thank you!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

You know, I love seeing all the reaps so much! Waiting for your stuff is exciting but, dang so is coming here and seeing all the awesome gifts and new ideas.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I was reaped by the oh so wonderful and very detailed Booswife02. I mean honestly, the work that was put in to my reaping, the details, oh the details, seriously swooning over it all. I will be your victim anytime.













Look at that wrapping I almost didn't want to open it...almost







Just look at everything on this surgical tray, the pill bottles, the gauze, even a needle...squeee






Specimen jars and they each have their own number, I'm telling you she thought of everything






Body parts, hehhe (insert evil chuckle) I have the perfect jars for these.






Anatomy books, cause every good (psycho) doctor needs these













Even my books had these cool bookmarks in them, I would never think to do that.



















Look at my pictures, the two staff ones are perfect for the nurses station and the other one I need to put in a sneaky place to scare people. I do have to confess I am the one that broke the black frame on the smaller picture, I was a little to eager opening the package, never fear though I have glue. 












Look at my black and whites, I love them, they definitely add a certain ambiance, don't they?






Two sets of scrubs, perfect for my mannequins






Look at my bags, see the labels, awesome and hilarious at the same time, like these a lot.






Files, these might just be my favorite thing






A close up of the files, each file has a different diagnosis and treatment, amazing..












My card.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart, I loved everything in my box, you thought of everything, and the time you put in just for me is outstanding, everything will be used and it is all perfect. Can we please all tell Booswife02 how stupendous she is.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Finally got the pictures of my reaping taken...thanks again to Spanishtulip!
> 
> View attachment 487353
> 
> ...


That painting is amazing! Not to mention the potions. Beautiful work!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

More pictures... I need more pictures. Are there more reaps on the way???


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

dbruner said:


> I'm still waiting too kymmm! Its hard but fun to see others' reaps here. I came home at lunch today and looked at the front porch as I pulled in and again after work, sigh. Maybe tomorrow???


Come on over here and wait with me.. I have half of a box of tissue and some Milk Duds. We can take turns on watch,,


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Package delivered on Saturday...hope my victim is OK...


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Kymmm said:


> Come on over here and wait with me.. I have half of a box of tissue and some Milk Duds. We can take turns on watch,,


I've been on porch watch for the last two weeks..I'm a very patient person, and I really don't mind how long it will take to get here. I'm very grateful, for who ever my reaper may be(and the work they put into putting everything together). That being said....I'm super excited and hope it comes soon!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

It happened!!! I got reaped today and it is so awesome! This is my first time posting pics from my new laptop, fingers crossed.


















































Where to start! Framed pictures of the Wolfman, Dracula, Frankenstein and the Mummy for my movie monster theme. I love them! A Frankenstein bust (his eyes light up), a Frankenstein box and lots and lots of gauze and cheesecloth for DIY mummification. I hope my pics do this wonderful reap justice. Thank you, thank you, thank you Reaper! I don't know who you are but you hit it out of the park! Thank you also for waiting for Irma to go away to ship.

Totally worth the wait!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know why some are sideways. Was it the way I held the camera???


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay.. I apologize for being a whiner! (I hope you all know I was just playin) I received an awesome blood splattered envelope from my Reaper!!!! Inside was a poem telling me that I had not been forgotten and my gift would be on the way soon... Thank you Reaper!! I can wait!! I can wait!! You take your sweet time and I will sit quietly while you do your thang!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Came home from a long weekend away and YAY! I have been reaped by Lair Mistress! Wonderful goodies that I will put to use right away! Everything is perfect. I'm superbgrateful 

Thank you so so much! 

Have to say... I do so love this community 
Hope you all have a great Halloween ?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, tomorrow marks a week since my package was marked as delivered by the tracking number, but no photos or comments yet from my Victim. I do hope you are alright, Victim! I did take some photos of what I sent in case you are not able to post photos. I would like to make sure the package got to you! So if you are participating in this Reaper & haven't already commented that you got your stuff or that you *haven't* gotten a box yet, please speak up in case we need to track down those packages!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kymmm,your gifts are on the way, Ring,your reaper was in hurricane Irma, I will double check about if they shipped. I have a rescue reaper in place for 1 person, I never heard anything from this person,


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know Bethene. Hopefully the person is doing OK and is doing well. That's what is most important. I appreciate the update.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Kymmm,

Save me some of those kleenex...I am still unreaped as well.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm still eagerly awaiting my secret reaper!! Hopefully my real arrived in one piece :/ Nervous about the shipping to my victim!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Lukewa said:


> I'm still eagerly awaiting my secret reaper!! Hopefully my real arrived in one piece :/ Nervous about the shipping to my victim!


No need to fret any longer. It arrived safe and sound. OMG I've received the most fabulous reap!!! I am the proud owner of the best steampunk hat ever! Love everything so much!! I'll get some photos up soon as I can. Only a couple of the gears are off and super easy to take care of. Way minor!!! Thank you so very much Lukewa!!! Sorry for the delay opening the box, I was getting the kid through homework when reaper postal service knocked on the door. He's asleep, I have to log back into work but, what a great way to wrap up the day. Thank you again!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

My turn for an awesome reap.... 










This awesome steampunk hat that fits great and matches the clothing I have for a costume. I LOVE it!! The octopus was the perfect touch.

























Sugar skull ice tea glasses. 









I love this figure and a light saber (with candy) for my son.









A sweet note, food network halloween magazine and an awesome stack of photos of headstones from local cemeteries. 
I have a collection that i'm adding this haul too. I love headstones and can't tell you how much I appreciate the effort to take these for me. 









Love me teaser gift and love this haul!!! Thank you lukewa!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

dbruner said:


> It happened!!! I got reaped today and it is so awesome! This is my first time posting pics from my new laptop, fingers crossed.
> View attachment 488161
> View attachment 488169
> View attachment 488177
> ...


i hope you do like it! I LOVE the little Frank box...*I* would put candy in it (and perhaps that's why i have a MONSTER-sized butt! lol). It felt weird throwing in all that gauze...lol. 

Happy Halloweeeeen!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

nhh said:


> My turn for an awesome reap....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that hat is so cool!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> Kymmm,
> 
> Save me some of those kleenex...I am still unreaped as well.


i am also unreaped but aren't the ones we wait for the sweetest?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm still on porch watch, too! Since I sometimes have to be at work, I have one of my skeletons peering out the front window (along with a cat, or possibly the dog who thinks he's a cat!) watching for me. He doesn't say a whole lot, tho......


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

In all fairness, I'm one of the late senders as well, so while I'm excited to see what my reaper has in store for me, I'm also guilty of giving my poor victim a fair dose of anxiety as they wait for their box.
Trust me, dear victim, it's on the way....and hopefully worth the wait.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Lil Spook said:


> Came home from a long weekend away and YAY! I have been reaped by Lair Mistress! Wonderful goodies that I will put to use right away! Everything is perfect. I'm superbgrateful
> 
> Thank you so so much!
> 
> ...


I apologize again for not making anything. I had two different ideas but neither panned out...which is what usually happens! I think that I need to just make stuff year round for practice.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you so much wickedwillingwench!! I love my reap. I will make good use of the gauze, what to mummify first...


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Great reaps everyone!! I've been out of town for about a week and am finally getting a chance to catch up on everything! Here's hoping my reap didn't come while I was gone and get stolen


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I wasn't reaped today (I already got my incredible reap from nhh) but I feel like I was! Spookerstar got her AWESOME reap tonight. I can't wait for you to see the pictures. Unfortunately she had to leave her laptop at work today for updates so she won't be able to post until tomorrow. Nice job reaper!

A little bit scary - that is one awesome, scary, creepy and the detail is impressive. Thats a movie quality reap Booswife2!
dbruner - great monster stuff, I love the classic universal monsters too!
Such good reaps still rolling in!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you mb24!!!!! Holy crap what a reap! I took pics of everything and will do a proper upload tomorrow...but until then...THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

*Reaped!!*

Last night wasn’t just an ordinary night…I was REAPED!!!
As I rounded the corner into the driveway, my husband was the first to spot the boxes and he began to shout. We had groceries to carry but I did not care, I just ran for the door. Our neighbor Lady Arsenic was just arriving home at the same time and was able to enjoy to excitement of the moment. Once inside I had to set the mood. Pajamas, spooky music, glass of red wine in my Halloween glass, camera at the ready. 
Here are the beautifully decorated TWO boxes of goodies. I love cemeteries and black and white photos are the best.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

When I opened the first box there were beautiful flowers and a note from my reaper. She had been stalking my theme this year and it made me so happy that she had spent the time to look at my Pinterest and my posts to get inspirations. And boy did she!
First a beautiful Deathly Botanica of all the best plants. Each page is meticulously illustrated with descriptions of the plant and its uses.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Next was a “spider” plant. Such a great idea! There is a huge spider in the middle and the babies are hanging down. I can’t wait to add it to the collection.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Then the bugs…how could you have know!?! I have been searching for giant bugs to make plaques for my conservatory. My husband had just about given up and started painting smaller ones. These are perfect


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Next was a bag of moss, and a beautiful box. I can’t believe I didn’t get a photo of the top but it has a beautiful blue rose. Very Victorian/Gothic look. Exactly my style! Inside there were delicate shells from my reapers home. I love when you get something from where they live. The starfish is so cute.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

More gothic/Victorian beauty came with these china plates. So pretty that I am very glad the come with stands. I do not want them getting broken


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Kerimonster said:


> Great reaps everyone!! I've been out of town for about a week and am finally getting a chance to catch up on everything! Here's hoping my reap didn't come while I was gone and get stolen


That's what I'm afraid of, too! I was out of town 9/15 - 9/20 and while I had my regular mail on hold, that didn't stop any other methods! I've never had a problem with packages getting relocated, so I hope it didn't start now!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I reach in for more and pull out this amazing flower arrangement. The skull is my favorite kind without the bottom jaw and the moss and flowers are amazing. I knew right then that was going to my office immediately. It says I can turn it into a real planter in the summer. Hmmm…the conservatory all year round. I like that idea. Now I want more of those planters! Please share your shopping secrets.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Next came four Victorian poisonous plant botanical framed illustrations. I cannot wait to hang those in the conservatory. It is hard to tell from the photo but they are so delicate.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

At this point, I had to pause and have a sip of wine. How could there be another box with all of this? Fortified I pushed on. 
The next box made me laugh. Of course you can’t have a garden unless you have a green thumb!! I wonder who’s thumb it is?....


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally, the most amazing stone head she made to look just like something I had in Pinterest. How did you turn Styrofoam into stone?? I do believe you have amazing crafting skills. 
Reaper Tannasgach you are amazing and spoiled me rotten. I can’t thank you enough from my black heart. Everything was so beautifully planned, crafted and packaged. It was like Christmas morning. I can’t wait to decorate this weekend. I will post photos of the creepy conservatory.
Thank You Thank You Thank You! Also, so happy you made it through the hurricane without problems. What a scary time you went through and yet were still working on reaping me!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

MB24 -- YOU ARE AMAZING!!! I loved my reap!
I came home yesterday to this huge box covered in hand-drawn bats and octopi!







Inside was a veritable explosion of black and striped tissue paper, held down by a card, three little skellys and two of the coolest pens ever.














The card was so pretty! I'm actually going to frame it and put it up in my office!







The first thing I unwrapped was this massive bat. It looks startlingly like my black Chihuahua, Lucifur, so we've dubbed the bat Lu-2 in her honor. It's going to go outside to our arbor and scare the neighbors!







Next was the cutest salt and pepper shaker I've ever seen! 







Next were adorable witch coasters! 







I'm guessing by the way things are progressing with my reap as I'm unwrapping them that MB24 has spent some serious time contemplating exactly what to send, because these are perfect for upcoming projects I'm doing on my blog! I needed fun things to photograph with my food and everything so far is spot on! In fact...the very next thing I unwrapped was a bony arm shot holder...







...which I had just been looking at for a drink recipe I'm working on...this is PERFECT!
Next came a tiny, delicate jar just screaming for something fun to be stored in it forever...







...followed by salad tongs that are going to be used year round...







And a raven skeleton that has already been taken to work and now lives on my desk...







and finally, the coolest collection of tiny battle skeletons I've ever seen....which is both creepy and cool as I already have a small herd of skeleton dinosaurs on my desk that are exactly the right size to do battle with my new skeleton army!!! THESE ARE SO AWESOME!







All in all, it was an incredibly thoughtful, personalized box and I'm so grateful to MB24 for all the care and consideration that went into the reap. Thank you thank you thank you! And I promise, when some of these items show up in my blog, I'll share so you can see them in action!
Thank you MB24 and Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

@Tannasgach - where on earth did you get this absolutely perfect skull???


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> The card was so pretty! I'm actually going to frame it and put it up in my office!


I just bought a bunch of cards with images I liked & cheapo frames at Dollar Tree to do this very thing, frame them & hang them with some Command strips!

I wanted black frames but the frames I ended up getting were brown with a white mat so I'm just going to hit them with some black spray paint & maybe add a few other things to the frame & hang them all over the house.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*reaper gift*

Hostess with the mostest was my reaper. I got last year a zombie rat and loved it. So this year i got a zombie squirrel. My favorite gift. So grossly cool. And then i got a small crashed with. Shes not in the picture because shes already hanging on my door. Love her. And then i got a bird and frog skeleton. They will go nicely with my rat and spider skeletons. The frog i might put out in my frog garden all year around. I got some bloody creepy cloth. One can never have enough creepy cloth. And i got a rubber bat. It is a nice size and glows in the dark.A very sweet card. And a witch picture. If i was asked where i would like to vacation. It would be salem Massachusetts. I love museums. And i would like to go in the fall. The witch picture is of a salem Massachusetts museum. That would be a great place to visit. Thank you for the wonderful gift. It was a nice job.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love the zombie squirrel!!!!! Great reap Rene


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im so happy you love your things a little bit scary  I work at a vet hospital so I.V. Bags and medicine type bottles and files are readily available haha.... I was so excited about your theme. I've never had the opportunity to work on a theme like that so it was so fun! 




A little bit scary said:


> I was reaped by the oh so wonderful and very detailed Booswife02. I mean honestly, the work that was put in to my reaping, the details, oh the details, seriously swooning over it all. I will be your victim anytime.
> View attachment 487729
> View attachment 487737
> 
> ...


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

We have some really creative people on this forum! There are so many things here I'm trying tuck away to try for myself!

Spookster, what is your theme for this year? Your reaper did amazing! Everything you got is lovely but that skull flower pot! I want one now!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

hopelesslyinsane said:


> We have some really creative people on this forum! There are so many things here I'm trying tuck away to try for myself!
> 
> Spookster, what is your theme for this year? Your reaper did amazing! Everything you got is lovely but that skull flower pot! I want one now!


While every year it is Victorian/Gothic I am turning my living room into a creepy conservatory. I loved the Grandinroad video where they had all of the greenery and the hands coming out of pots. I started making some strange plants and ended up making for my victim SpiritsVinyard as well when I saw she was buying the same "plants". If the weather holds I want to decorate this weekend. If all goes well i will post photos


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

You're very welcome... I really enjoyed preparing this box for you. Happy Halloween!!!



Tye Rannosaurus said:


> MB24 -- YOU ARE AMAZING!!! I loved my reap!
> I came home yesterday to this huge box covered in hand-drawn bats and octopi!
> View attachment 489857
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Just sitting here......anxiously awaiting my reaper. You sure know how to make a guy wait!!  Awesome reaps everyone!


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Just a quick note to let my Reaper know that I received my packages! I still haven't figured out who you are, but give me time... I was out of town, staying with my mother while she had surgery, and when I got back this week I found multiple boxes of gifts! AMAZING gifts! As I sat there and unwrapped package after package, I was blown away by how absolutely perfect the gifts were and by the generosity of my Reaper. Thank you so, so much, my darling Reaper. I will post photos very soon. - Eviejenn


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Meant to post this when it arrived, but things got busy the last couple days. However, here it is! My lovely reaping. Thank you so much HauntedDiva, I love everything! You really nailed my style 








And I had to get a close-up of this little guy. I love vintage style Halloween and I made such a noise of glee when I saw him!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had a stressful couple of days at work.. I got a call today that the ashes of my beloved mini Schnauzer were ready for pickup. (bitter sweet) So, I came home feeling a little melancholy. But, guess what waiting for me..... YEP!! My Reaping!! It brought a huge smile to my face! When I opened the box and saw this adorable little witch, I couldn't wait to dig in! 








I got this witch sign, some with bottles filled with bath bomb and salts and a candle. I can't wait to take a nice warm, relaxing bath!!!








My witch (which I love!!) some kitchen towels (that I needed), some soap and a simmer bag to make my house smell yummy! 








I also got some bug wall art!! Some glow in the dark Ice cube eyes (how fun is that??) and a BEAUTIFUL black throw with skull and cross bones! Its sooooo soft!! 








I havent figured out who you are.. I thought it may be Ty but the location doesn't jive so I will have to do some more investigating!! But I love it all!! It was a very thoughtful and amazing gift!! Thank you soooooooooo much!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> @Tannasgach - where on earth did you get this absolutely perfect skull???


I ordered it from Amazon. Ebay has them too but they come from China. There's different styles, I really liked one that had a floral motif on it's forehead but I could only order it from China and I was worried I wouldn't get it in time. If you do a search for 'skull planter" they'll come up on either site.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Spookerstar said:


> Finally, the most amazing stone head she made to look just like something I had in Pinterest. How did you turn Styrofoam into stone?? I do believe you have amazing crafting skills.
> Reaper Tannasgach


Spookerstar, it was so much fun finding things for your theme - _Creepy Conservatory._ That's one of the things I love about SR - dabbling into someone else's imagination. I always try to include something new, some thrift shop finds and usually some pictures in a frame as a craft project. The statue head was my big craft project; still not sure how I feel about it. I took the directions for spray painting foam from the tut on your Pinterest board. First, you have to prime it with MagiKote (which I think must be illegal to sell in my town, because I couldn't find it anywhere). Finally ordered it off Amazon and the stone spray paint I already had. Then the poor thing got shoved in a corner till the morning Irma was coming when I realized I never sprayed it with the sealer. So, I'm outside trying to spray a sealant on it in between wind and rain gusts.You may need to add another coat because my sealer was blowing in the wind. 

The day after Irma came through, my husband was out back sawing down tree limbs. I was inside sticking floral sprays into a styrofoam head. He came in and looked at it and said something about my brain not being right. "I have to get this finished!! It's for Secret Reaper!!!" I don't like how she looks so bald, I thought maybe some moss would help but I just didn't have the time to try it. After seeing your beautiful arrangements for Maggie's Vineyard, I know you can give her a little make over.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

@Kymmm

We dinosaurs tend to move a lot and don't always remember to update our locations on the forum.
Reaping you was so much fun! I love that you love witches so I ran with that! I'm just sorry the bath bomb powder took so long to dry and you ended up waiting for your box!
Heads up...the soap should only be used in the bathtub as it packs a small surprise. 
Happy Halloween!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I hope your reaper steps forward because I need to know where they got that throw blanket! As I was decorating my living room yesterday I thought to myself, I really need a black throw blanket to go over my couch!

I’m sorry to hear about your dog.....such a hard thing to go through  Getting their ashes back is definitely very bittersweet.



Kymmm said:


> I've had a stressful couple of days at work.. I got a call today that the ashes of my beloved mini Schnauzer were ready for pickup. (bitter sweet) So, I came home feeling a little melancholy. But, guess what waiting for me..... YEP!! My Reaping!! It brought a huge smile to my face! When I opened the box and saw this adorable little witch, I couldn't wait to dig in!
> View attachment 490897
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great reap Kymmm, so sorry about your sweet furbaby,hugs....


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> @Kymmm
> 
> We dinosaurs tend to move a lot and don't always remember to update our locations on the forum.
> Reaping you was so much fun! I love that you love witches so I ran with that! I'm just sorry the bath bomb powder took so long to dry and you ended up waiting for your box!
> ...


Thank you again!! You did a great job!! I appreciate everything you did for me!! I also want to thank those who commented about my pup, Misty. I wanted to share what I received with her ashes. I thought it was so sweet.. A print of her paw.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I got one of those with a ribbon when we had to put Sasha down. It might be weird, bt I put in on our christmas tree every year.


Kymmm said:


> Thank you again!! You did a great job!! I appreciate everything you did for me!! I also want to thank those who commented about my pup, Misty. I wanted to share what I received with her ashes. I thought it was so sweet.. A print of her paw.
> View attachment 491273


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

seriously? I could have SWORN i posted...ugh. 

Dearest Reaper!! I love the box...alll the DotD--the banner was gorgeous, as was everything else. Alas, the rat is gone as my 9 yr old granddaughter claimed it and won't give it back. Lol. 

I promise to post pics soon...things are just beyond crazy at my house this week! And I'm sorry but somehow I just can't figure out who you are so please let me know who to thank! 

www


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

im the goddess said:


> I got one of those with a ribbon when we had to put Sasha down. It might be weird, bt I put in on our christmas tree every year.


It is not weird! I have 2 of them from my first 2 kitties that I lost a few years ago and if I put up a Xmas tree, I would most certainly hang them up! I don’t really decorate for Xmas so I have them displayed along with their wooden boxes and a framed photo on a bookcase. We have to remember them any way we can....they were our loved ones


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have all their ashes too.


Spirits Vineyard said:


> It is not weird! I have 2 of them from my first 2 kitties that I lost a few years ago and if I put up a Xmas tree, I would most certainly hang them up! I don’t really decorate for Xmas so I have them displayed along with their wooden boxes and a framed photo on a bookcase. We have to remember them any way we can....they were our loved ones


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been reaped again! Actually got the notice on Thursday evening and have been away so made arrangements to get the package picked up so it would be here when I came back home. 









Pumpkin salt and pepper shakers! Cool, I have collected several pumpkins over the years but these are my first shakers! 









In my haste in getting everything opened, I only got a picture of one of these black candles with the skeleton hand when there's actually two! I've never been able to find black LED candles locally, so these are a welcome addition to my candle display. Oh and the adornments are awesome! 









My reaper made sure the final piece was secured. I tugged a few times before I realized the ingenious way it was secured.  









I'm in awe! This wreath is so, so awesome! Love the bird, love the skulls, love the ingenious way you used creepy cloth, the lights, the decorations.... picture does not do it justice! Will have to get a better picture when I hang it in it's final destination as I hung it up where my clock hangs to get a picture. 

Thank you so much LoveandEyeballs! You did an awesome job!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got home from work yesterday and went to check the mail. I looked down the street and saw a big brown truck and almost leaped out in front of him! It's a good thing I didn't since he didn't slow down in the slightest. 

And then today? The mailman even deserted me - not even any junk mail! 

Therefore I remain un-reaped. Sigh  

Hope everything is OK, reaper!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

when i opened the box and saw the candy monster, i thought for a moment you'd sent me another grandchild! Lol.

the day of the dead items are awesome and will great in my DotD dining room! The window clings will just add to the look!
The black and gold banner is swellegant and will be great in my haunted library--we needed a 'family crest'. 
I love the elegant look of the 'Mr Bones' hanging set. 

And the spiders will make PERFECT babies to put with my new huge spider with a jack o lantern head. Can't wait to get back home and decorate this week.

Thank you, thank you, thank you! You are an awesome reaper.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

lisa48317 , you're not alone  I haven't been reaped yet either. I'm sure our day will soon come!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Kerimonster said:


> lisa48317 , you're not alone  I haven't been reaped yet either. I'm sure our day will soon come!!


I'm in the same boat. The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I'm in the same boat. The suspense is killing me!!


Halloweeeiner, your reaper is super slooooow this year! It's a matter of being too picky and working too many hours lately, but rest assured, you will be reaped!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Palladino said:


> I think our pets do that to distract our attention back to them. Also the stuff has lots of new smells! Cats have a superior sense of smell, too.
> 
> The story about your lab is classic. Retrievers of all kinds are the clowns of the canine world. So sorry she is gone. It hurts so much to lose a pet. What was her name? Do you have any pics of her shenanigans?
> 
> My Aussie has a knack for trouble, too. Here are some Halloween prep shots over the years. Scat Daddy loves to lie on top of props while I'm working. Connor inspects all packages that come on the site. Miranda is here, there and everywhere!


Her name was Tipsy and no, I never did get any pictures of her box escapades though I do have plenty of pictures lurking about on camera cards that I've slowing been printing pictures from. Funny thing is that she and her brother Junior were both born here yet had such different personalities. Junior wouldnt bother packages, but loved rolling in water and even had his own wading pool. Tipsy on the other hand would occasionally stand in the pool but that was about it. We lost them at 13 and within a few months of each other. It's so tough to lose a pet and my sympathies and condolences are with everyone who's lost a pet recently.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> I collect vintage glass and potion bottles so Reaper you have knocked it out of the park! I got these fantastic little scroll spells and awesome eyeball salt and pepper shakers. The kids of course went straight for them! Haha.....Where on earth did you find a whole collection of milk glass bottles!! I love everything so so much and I am so grateful for my Reaper


For some reason the pics aren't showing in my replies but love the potion bottles! I'm still kicking myself for passing up a set of the white spice jars a few years ago and haven't found another set since.



booswife02 said:


> First up is the companion to my awesome potion bottle collection! 2nd I seriously am so excited about my wax melter and melts. I've never gotten anything from this company before. It is Hat Creek Candle. They smell fantastic and she had them wrapped so cute in a little gift bag. Everything was wrapped. Every single thing so it made the anticipation worse!


I got the same skull melter a few years ago as a reaper gift too and I love it! 



booswife02 said:


> I got another card to match my teaser one. I will frame them as a matching pair!
> Here is my animated spell book my 13 hour clock with moving pendulum and my zombie critter.


That clock is just awesome! 



booswife02 said:


> And last but certainly not least my superduperfantadticcoolawesome hand quilted wall hanging!! How amazingly talented you two are  It's huge! I don't know if I have a favorite thing. You guys put so much thought into my wonderful gifts. I appreciate you very much. You've certainly put me in the mood to decorate. I will use it all and display everything with pride.


Ghouliet, when things calm down a bit for you, I think we should nominate you to do some quilting tutorials! 



Kenneth said:


> Spiders for my terrarium, spooky moss for my toxic greenhouse/witchy garden, the animated broomstick!! I got some skulls, some awesome spider stickers which will look awesome on the floor of my toxic greenhouse, a really cool witch mirror cling!! I'm going to put her on the black skull mirror I made last year. I got some severed hands which I'm going to put in my two cloche jars that I've been trying to figure out what to do with, some awesome shackles, creepy candles, some cool little potion bottles, MY AWESOME BLACK AND RED EYED SKELETONS!!!!!! I LOOOVE the red eyes! So creepy! They'll look awesome with my stuff as well. And THENNN perhaps my favorite thing, amongst a whole box of favorites, are my little blair witch stick men!!! There was. wreath in my box and I immediately got to work with some of the raffia that was provided and created this little witchy dream catcher...
> 
> View attachment 475233
> 
> ...


Awesome reap! Love the stick men, they've always creeped me out. 



StrandedPatrick said:


> Messy pic of trying to fix my design flaw. It will ship late, but I sent an amazon package to tide my reapee over until then.
> View attachment 475345


Yikes! I've been trying to wrap my head around learning arduino over the past year. Looks like you much more advanced with electronics than I am. 

Well, halfway through the thread and waiting for my workroom to warm up. Hear my little one waking up so will come back later to catch up!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I was reaped! I will post pictures later today/tomorrow. Super excited! Also, some really great reaps!


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

I like anything pumpkins, and my reaper did an amazing job!!!! Thank you Kmeyer1313!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Victim? Are you out there? Did I miss the mark on your reap?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I am still searching for my Reaper. I want to say thank you but don't know who it is!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Spookerstar, it was so much fun finding things for your theme - _Creepy Conservatory._ That's one of the things I love about SR - dabbling into someone else's imagination. I always try to include something new, some thrift shop finds and usually some pictures in a frame as a craft project. The statue head was my big craft project; still not sure how I feel about it. I took the directions for spray painting foam from the tut on your Pinterest board. First, you have to prime it with MagiKote (which I think must be illegal to sell in my town, because I couldn't find it anywhere). Finally ordered it off Amazon and the stone spray paint I already had. Then the poor thing got shoved in a corner till the morning Irma was coming when I realized I never sprayed it with the sealer. So, I'm outside trying to spray a sealant on it in between wind and rain gusts.You may need to add another coat because my sealer was blowing in the wind.
> 
> The day after Irma came through, my husband was out back sawing down tree limbs. I was inside sticking floral sprays into a styrofoam head. He came in and looked at it and said something about my brain not being right. "I have to get this finished!! It's for Secret Reaper!!!" I don't like how she looks so bald, I thought maybe some moss would help but I just didn't have the time to try it. After seeing your beautiful arrangements for Maggie's Vineyard, I know you can give her a little make over.


She is perfect just the way she is! I lover her. So unique! I am stunned you were out in Irma working on reaper gifts! Makes her even more special. I will have to name her Irma


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you, Guttercat! I really did love everything. and....I found the rat! My granddaughter didn't hide it very well and then she went home. For now, I'm putting it in surprise places to freak out my dh. Today, it sat on his desk as a paper weight. LOL.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

This is me everyday coming home and looking on my porch. The suspense is killing me, reaper! I know it will be worth the wait. In the meantime, fabulous reaps, people!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

My fear right now is that I'm going to get reaped and I won't know if its #1 or #2 !! 

(btw - you're welcome to everyone else in the same boat as me - yet something else to wonder about!)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Just ask me Lisa,I will let you know


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry you two are still waiting for your reaps. I hope they come really soon.


Lukewa said:


> This is me everyday coming home and looking on my porch. The suspense is killing me, reaper! I know it will be worth the wait. In the meantime, fabulous reaps, people!





lisa48317 said:


> My fear right now is that I'm going to get reaped and I won't know if its #1 or #2 !!
> 
> (btw - you're welcome to everyone else in the same boat as me - yet something else to wonder about!)


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh My God, I have died and Gone to Heaven!!! Halloween Lady what a super great big fat reaper you gave me. I had total forgot about it at the cluster box. I opened my mail slot and a package was crammed into it. After pulling and turning, pulling some more out came the package. Well it was from my daughter to her Father for his birthday on the 6th of October. Well I drove back to the house a little dejected. Waved to a neighbor who asked about my husband. He is doing much better. Then I pulled into the driveway and the garage door is open. Well maybe my husband took a short walk. But then I see not one but two packages with reaper written all over them.









Well I almost fell over. 

So I opened the first box which was wrong I should have opened the second first so I could see who sent it.








then I fell over again. Oh my!!!!! Every thing you sent was so crazy great.









this was the first box. look at all the stuff man. I made out like a robber.

This was in the second box.









Only one casualty






But you know what I say " A little bit of glue and Ill be just like new" her recovery will be updated later.

I must say THANK YOU Halloween Lady and Bethanne. It was not necessary But I LOVE it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Love all those potion bottles Skullie!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Skullie! Halloween Lady!!! What an amazing reap! Are we onto rescue reaps now? Have I totally overlooked that it's this late in the first Reaper? WOW! Amazing job picking up the slack Halloween Lady.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Skullie said:


> Oh My God, I have died and Gone to Heaven!!! Halloween Lady what a super great big fat reaper you gave me. I had total forgot about it at the cluster box. I opened my mail slot and a package was crammed into it. After pulling and turning, pulling some more out came the package. Well it was from my daughter to her Father for his birthday on the 6th of October. Well I drove back to the house a little dejected. Waved to a neighbor who asked about my husband. He is doing much better. Then I pulled into the driveway and the garage door is open. Well maybe my husband took a short walk. But then I see not one but two packages with reaper written all over them.
> View attachment 495945
> 
> 
> ...


You're are so very welcome, it was certainly my pleasure! I had a blast shopping for everything.  I'm just so sad the cauldron didn't make the trip. I apologize, I guess I didn't wrap things as well as I thought I had.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a wonderful reaping! A huge shout out to the Halloween Lady, who stepped up even though she didn't join us, with out giving away who yet, one other person who volunteered too didn't play,just volunteered. 
Lisa, gifts are on the way from your reaper. 
Lukewa, I will check into yours asap


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Skullie said:


> Oh My God, I have died and Gone to Heaven!!! Halloween Lady what a super great big fat reaper you gave me. I had total forgot about it at the cluster box. I opened my mail slot and a package was crammed into it. After pulling and turning, pulling some more out came the package. Well it was from my daughter to her Father for his birthday on the 6th of October. Well I drove back to the house a little dejected. Waved to a neighbor who asked about my husband. He is doing much better. Then I pulled into the driveway and the garage door is open. Well maybe my husband took a short walk. But then I see not one but two packages with reaper written all over them.
> View attachment 495945
> 
> 
> ...


I love those bleeding candles! Awesome Halloween save!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Rejoice!! It's here and it's fabulous. After arriving home much too late on a Friday and it being a soggy wet day, this was the perfect pick me up. Thank you so much Purple Ferrets for the reap. The spiders and skulls will be perfect intermingled with my decor, the paper spiders will go excellent outside for our party, the changing portrait is the perfect addition to my collection. That vintage blow mold though, absolutely hit it out of the park. I love, love, love it! I appreciate all the time you spent getting this together!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh,I love the [email protected]


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

nice reap Lukewa!! I guess I am the only one who haven't been reaped yet


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Halloweeeiner said:


> nice reap Lukewa!! I guess I am the only one who haven't been reaped yet


 I believe *lisa48317 hasn't been reaped yet either.*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe Lisa received something today, kerimonster has one in transit, I am thinking that Halloweeeiners is on the way too, but I will double check on it...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

HOORAY! I was out running errands yesterday and came home to find a box covered in H'ween stickers on my porch! 

Thank you so much, Hallowen_Queen! However did you know I needed A HAND with my display???? 
LMAO! (I just cracked myself up!)







And two sets of them, too! 







SQUEEEEEE! I love my nutcracker with his skulls at his feet!







And this red fire & ice is seriously awesome! It was raining last night so I didn't get it out in the cemetery, but it's out there now. It looked so cool in my living room, I can't wait to see it out there! I think it's just what my lighting needed...








Thank you so much again!

edited to add.....THE RED LIGHT LOOKS SO AWESOME !!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the fire and ice!!! Great nutcracker too!!!

Now kerimonster has a rescue reaper, and I will get Halloweeeiner one too, I think that is every one!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Hooray to the 'rescue Reapers!'


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Palladino said:


> Hooray to the 'rescue Reapers!'



Did you ever hear from your victim?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing for all the ones that needed rescued! Did their victims just fall off the face of the earth or what? That’s too bad, because seeing your victim’s unwrapping is just as much fun as your own!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I worry too about the Reapers who drop off. I hope they are ok!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking back I never saw Stinkerbell & Frog, Tyrannosaurs or GiggleFairy post that they received their gifts. Are they still waiting too?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw something from stinkerbell and frogprince, but was sort of thinking more was coming, TyeRanasauras was reaped. I actually am not sure about giggle fairy, I will check it out. 
Hopefully Kerimonster's box didn't get held up at customs!!! I know that was shipped, 
I am getting Halloweeeiners going right now


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found the tracking number of giggle fairies reaper, so she's good too.. just have 2 waiting.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a rescue reaper for Halloweeeiner in place...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lukewa. i love blowmolds. Bethene told me you got a real sweet one. i don't see anywhere to click on to pull the picture up. darn. nice reaps everyone


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Bethene you continue to amaze me how you keep this all straight. All of your work is not unnoticed. Thank you for making everyone's Halloween a little brighter!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> Have a rescue reaper for Halloweeeiner in place...


Please, please cancel that rescue reap! Box 2 is going out tomorrow!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

doto said:


> Did you ever hear from your victim?


No, I didn't.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Bethene you continue to amaze me how you keep this all straight. All of your work is not unnoticed. Thank you for making everyone's Halloween a little brighter!


I second! You rock Bethene, thanks so much for doing this for everyone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, Lizzy! Done!
All of you are so welcome! I actually enjoy doing this! I missed my calling, I should be a party planner! Lol!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

bethene has made the reaper work beautifully all these years.

Thanks again, dear friend. <3


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Palladino said:


> No, I didn't.


 I'm so sorry. Do you have pictures of what you sent? I'd love to see it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> Yay, Lizzy! Done!
> All of you are so welcome! I actually enjoy doing this! I missed my calling, I should be a party planner! Lol!


How about a personal assistant?  Can't pay much, but you'll have first access to all my Halloween goodies and with my life more organized I should finally be able to churn out more creations, which would in turn lead to even more goodies for you! Have a spare room (still unfinished) with TV, your own laptop and the joy of living in the sticks and listening to the coyotes howl now and then. Oh and cats are no problem! Sound good?


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> I'm so sorry. Do you have pictures of what you sent? I'd love to see it.


Thanks for asking. You can't see many of the gifts because they are in gift bags and wrapping. But at least it's something....


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Palladino said:


> Thanks for asking. You can't see many of the gifts because they are in gift bags and wrapping. But at least it's something....


Very generous and it looks like you did a great job. 
Loving the doll head in the bag on the left.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Palladino said:


> Thanks for asking. You can't see many of the gifts because they are in gift bags and wrapping. But at least it's something....


That is one creepy doll! I love what you sent, thanks for sharing


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol,Lizzy, there are times when I totally would take you up on it!!!

I got box #2 from hallorenescene today, full of wonderful goodies, I will take pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Palladino said:


> No, I didn't.


Who was your victim? Don't feel bad as I haven't heard from mine either in the 2nd reaper (ty to my big reaper victim for posting). When it cost me almost $71 to mail two boxes (yeah I about dropped dead-weight.... okay but how much) I would hope to hear from my victim.


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

lol, don't feel bad I spent 150 on 3 people in total. I still have 1 more box to send out. I hate clowns. ugh. They are evil evil evil. I was only able to pick 1 collectors item per person.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Palladino said:


> Thanks for asking. You can't see many of the gifts because they are in gift bags and wrapping. But at least it's something....


Looks like there are some cool items there. I agree with the others, that's one creepy doll.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

This is the wonderful 2nd reaper box I received from hallorenescene. A gorgeous piece of sparkle tulle, a broom parking sign, a beautiful piece of lace,purple and fushia colored lace, love ribbon. A cute ghost figurine, and a absolutely adorable hand sewn little witch, a wooden box for crafting, a mache book for crafting, a sparkling star wand for a doll, I love it all Rene!!!!!Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

thank you lizzyborden!!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in posting pics!
I was so generously reaped by RCISAG.
I think I managed to collect everything for pics. So much was already in use in my home. Guys that vintage styled JOL. I can’t even! Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart. After a horrible year last year filled with sorrow, this has been a return to celebrating. I feel so grateful to have been a part of this years reaping.
Sorry for the sideways pics!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I see so many cute things in your reap, HauntedDiva! Love the vintage pumpkin!! I have one of those skull planters, so you know I love that!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I finally got my box! It's not the fault of my fabulous reaper, but my hubby...he hid it from me for a couple of weeks....too much drama to get into here....

And I love everything! Thank you so much sshocuspocus and kingcoop80! I love everything!

I saw the card right on top when I opened the box - the chandelier on the cover of it is gorgeous...

The first thing that I saw when I opened the box was Sam! I think I'm gonna frame him....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry that some of these aren't upright...

I got a skeleton mold that I'm looking forward to using...not sure for what yet...

And cupcake stuff! It's always a good time for cupcakes...

I think the glow-in-the-dark stickers are so cool...I might save them for my card swaps...

I'm saving the glowstick for when I work the haunt on Halloween night....I work in ticketing, gift shop, drink selling - things like that - so I can use glowsticks and it won't interfere with actors and/or sets...

CANDYCANDYCANDYCANDYCANDY....


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

These glitter cutouts are fabulous! 

I love this banner, but I had to hang it so high out of claws reach...I keep explaining to them, nope, not everything is a scratching post....

This bat is going in my window outside...I tried to get a pic without a cat in it, but Morris was having none of it today....attention hog....

This cat has that funky retro thing going...and he's got a couple of similar-themed friends to hang out with....huh, I have a mini-theme going..hooray!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love the color of this pumpkin, and it upped it's coolness level when I realized how it looks lit up! OMG so pretty! 

And last but certainly not least, my socks! And Morris again...I'm just glad he's not one to attack my feet....

Thank you so much! I love all of the things!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Not only was Friday the 13th my anniversary, but it was also the day I got reaped!!  

Thank you SOOO much Frankie's Girl for being my rescue reaper. I absolutely love everything and really appreciate you jumping in to help out. I'm hoping to be able to post pictures tomorrow sometime! 

You're the best!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

This is my favorite reaping picture post so far! What amaaaaazing anatomy books


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Kerimonster said:


> Not only was Friday the 13th my anniversary, but it was also the day I got reaped!!
> 
> Thank you SOOO much Frankie's Girl for being my rescue reaper. I absolutely love everything and really appreciate you jumping in to help out. I'm hoping to be able to post pictures tomorrow sometime!
> 
> You're the best!


Oh thank goodness! I was so worried... so sorry it took so long! Still think it was a hilarious coincidence it was scheduled to arrive on Friday the 13th!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

HauntedDiva said:


> View attachment 505658
> 
> View attachment 505666
> 
> ...



That vintage JOL is amazing! did RCISAG make it?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I finally got my box! It's not the fault of my fabulous reaper, but my hubby...he hid it from me for a couple of weeks....too much drama to get into here....
> 
> And I love everything! Thank you so much sshocuspocus and kingcoop80! I love everything!
> 
> ...



Sam is my very favorite! So cute! I can only imagine what payback there is for hiding a victim's box?? Turn him into a frog?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We're back from our trip and had a small box awaiting us. Opened it and I promise to send a pic once I get my travel photos off my camera.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> That vintage JOL is amazing! did RCIAG make it?


I did. I stole the idea from this site:
http://www.rookno17.com/2012/09/halloween-greetings-rhinestone-beagle.html

I just made 8 or so of them for our local fire dept. to sell at a dinner on Saturday night. They're having a bake table but I couldn't bake so I made a bunch of those pumpkins & those vintagey little gourds.

I got a bit carried away though & bought a carton of 30 of them from Dollar Tree. I _plan_ on doing them through the year but we all know what happens to plans right?

I use brown packing paper to mache them so you don't have to use as much paint on them & if you get the paint the right consistency the brown shows through & looks aged without any extra washing or dry brushing. You can use regular newspaper but if you're using regular craft paint on it you may want to prime it first because it took about 3-4 coats of acrylic craft paint to cover the newsprint.

I used floral wire also from DT for handles & on the ones I just made I covered some of the wire with glitter pipe cleaners (once again, from DT). Some I've used raffia on, some have ribbons, some have nothing but the handle. I was just grabbing stuff off my shelves to make them all different.

I may try to do some lids on the next batch & give them different stems. You really can't do much wrong with them since they're $1 & the makings are either free or from DT too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Those are so awesome, thank you for sharing the instructions, I might try to make some one day!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is what I sent my victim. There are a couple of things I didn't have pictures of.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees (Jul 20, 2014)

RCIAG I love that! 

Im the Goddess that is Amazing!!! I love the clock. I have been looking for just the right clock to transform. I love the shape of it. The runes box is amazing!! Love that photo so much!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wow, what a fantastic reaping!!! The clock is amazing! I love the rune box!! Did you make the skeleton potion bottle? If so I would love to know how you did it! What a shame that your victim didn't take the time to post, or at least, if some how, they can't get them on here, at least describe and thank you... I had that happen with the last merry reaper....it doesn't feel very good......


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG I love it all!! Someone was a lucky victim. Those are just awesome!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> RCIAG I love that!
> 
> Im the Goddess that is Amazing!!! I love the clock. I have been looking for just the right clock to transform. I love the shape of it. The runes box is amazing!! Love that photo so much!!


Thank you so much. It was fun creating the things.



bethene said:


> Oh wow, what a fantastic reaping!!! The clock is amazing! I love the rune box!! Did you make the skeleton potion bottle? If so I would love to know how you did it! What a shame that your victim didn't take the time to post, or at least, if some how, they can't get them on here, at least describe and thank you... I had that happen with the last merry reaper....it doesn't feel very good......


Bethene, the skeleton bottle was at Micheals this year. My victim did post a thank you three weeks ago, but never got around to posting photos. I figured after three weeks, It was okay for me to post. I didn't leave who I was in the box, but the triple goddess on the lid of the runes box was the hint. I did put in a letter.



Shadow Panther said:


> OMG I love it all!! Someone was a lucky victim. Those are just awesome!!!


 Thank you. She and I have very similar themes. So, it was easy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

im the goddess, is that a repurposed clock or did u buy it like that? If so, where? That is fantastic! I’ve been looking for a nice 13-hour clock but haven’t found one that I liked worth buying. I really like that!

and looks like u did the same thing I did with the runes....same stones and everything! although I didn’t think about printing out a sheet of the letters to go with it for my victim (sorry Kristin!)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> im the goddess, is that a repurposed clock or did u buy it like that? If so, where? That is fantastic! I’ve been looking for a nice 13-hour clock but haven’t found one that I liked worth buying. I really like that!
> 
> and looks like u did the same thing I did with the runes....same stones and everything! although I didn’t think about printing out a sheet of the letters to go with it for my victim (sorry Kristin!)


Spirits Vineyard, the clock was found at Goodwill. The only thing I had to do was remove the clock mechanism and cover the face with the 13 hour face. I seem to have very good luck finding clocks to alter. This is my third.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am glad that they said thank you, and yes, plenty of time to post pictures! 
You were a fabulous reaper, every thing is great,


----------



## StrandedPatrick (May 18, 2014)

After going in and out of town, I am finally able to post a pic of my reaping! This is my first year of this and I am blown away by the awesomeness of my reaper and everyone else here. I moved recently and knew I would not be able to unpack and setup for this year, so this reaping was a way to still have some halloweeen fun. What my reaper got me was absolutely perfect. It actually got me out of my no halloween funk and I set it all up on my porch. You can't tell from a picture but the beware sign flickers and flashes and I love it. I also just so happened to get rid of all my fog fluid during the move, so now I can set up a machine for the big night. Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome reap StrandedPatrick!!!! I love the eyeballs lights, and that tombstone is so awesome, it looks from the pictures there's like a vine on it? The sign is very cool too!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

According to USPS, the last item for my victim arrived yesterday. Really, really hoping it was worth the wait.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! I am off for a few days and come back to amazing photos. 
RCIAG thank you for that tutorial. I would have never guessed that is how you made them. So cool!
im the Goddess what an amazing reap you sent. Beautiful things! Love everything but especially the clock
StrandedPatrick what a wonderful sign. How fun you have new things for your new place
Lizzy cant wait to see what you sent


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have had that link for a couple of years now & only made one. Then I finally got off my butt & made more this year.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

*Finally posting pics!*

Frankie's Girl!! I'm sooooo sorry for the delay in posting my reaping pictures. My little one has been in the hospital again and the past few weeks have just been crazy.  

Thankfully, things are looking better now and I finally have a chance to post!  

I just love everything that's in here. Thank you SO much for rescuing me!! The only item missing from the pics is the cutest little pumpkin that you can wind up and a little cat pops out of it. My son has been having tons of fun with it! I have a serious addiction to notebooks... so I can't wait to use that Frankie's Girl notebook.  






























I'm going to go hang up all those super cute BOO lights now.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Love those Halloween fries! I have no idea what they are, but they look just the right amount of gruesomely good!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Kerimonster said:


> Frankie's Girl!! I'm sooooo sorry for the delay in posting my reaping pictures. My little one has been in the hospital again and the past few weeks have just been crazy.
> 
> Thankfully, things are looking better now and I finally have a chance to post!
> 
> I just love everything that's in here. Thank you SO much for rescuing me!! The only item missing from the pics is the cutest little pumpkin that you can wind up and a little cat pops out of it. My son has been having tons of fun with it! I have a serious addiction to notebooks... so I can't wait to use that Frankie's Girl notebook.


Hope your little one is feeling better.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my goodness - I do hope your little one is doing MUCH better and gets to go trick or treating this year. I can't even imagine how scary it has been for you and your family!

So glad everything made it there, just wish I could have shoved so much more in that box for you! 

~ Happy Halloween!!! 





Kerimonster said:


> Frankie's Girl!! I'm sooooo sorry for the delay in posting my reaping pictures. My little one has been in the hospital again and the past few weeks have just been crazy.
> 
> Thankfully, things are looking better now and I finally have a chance to post!
> 
> ...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm assuming my victim is busy with Halloween activities so I'll post a picture of what I refer to as "Joan Rivers" since it underwent many cosmetic changes during its construction. This one was a bit challenging as It's the first I've completed that didn't have the facial features carved out.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

my apologies to my reaper between our trip, then being back only a few days before being back on the road to check out Saki Girl's Underworld Market, only to come back to load up the trucks and trailers, yes trucks and trailers... I've not gotten a picture of the great light changing musical skull you worked on. However it was a BIG hit sitting on our Hearse - Spirit Quest. Earl and his ladies now have disco light and music to groove too while resting in their coffin. I'll have everyone out again on Halloween so fingers crossed I don't zone and will snap some photos.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Joan Rivers - HA! I love that!!!

Stinkerbell, who was your reaper?


----------



## StrandedPatrick (May 18, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Stinkerbell, who was your reaper?


''Twas I! Muah ha ha!


----------

